# [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb] Diskussionsthread



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

*Sponsored by:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DISKUSSIONSTHREAD*
Anregungen, Fragen und sonstige Diskussionen bitte hier posten.​


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Januar 2010)

Super Idee Roman 

Dan lasst und den Wettbewerb mal in Angriff nehmen!

Edit: Werde schauen was ich aus meiner Hardware raus holen kan erstmal unter Luft


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Januar 2010)

Ein Wettbewerb klingt super! 
Bin da total dabei, aber macht mal tempo damit, da ich am Dienstag richtig was am Start habe

Ne Spaß! Das klingt sehr interesannt, aber was habt ihr euch den als wettbewerb so vorgestellt?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Du hast den Thread hier aber  schon gesehen oder?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/87690-pcghx-hwbot-wettbewerb.html


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Januar 2010)

ähh......ich sollte wohl doch ins Bett gehen! 

PS: Finde ich super die Idee, werde bestimmt dran teilnehmen!

MFG


----------



## Dr.House (31. Januar 2010)

Hi, das ist ne gute Aktion, nur fallen die Preise etwas gering aus. 
Da fehlt etwas die Motivation extra für zu benchen. 
Werde natürlich trotzdem Ergebnisse beisteuern und mitmachen.

Kann die PCGH nicht etwas beisteuern und dich dabei unterstützen, Roman ?


Grüße Atanas


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Es werden noch weitere Preise hinzukommen die euch motivieren sollten  Steht ja auch im Thema


----------



## Dr.House (31. Januar 2010)

Jou, ist etwas spät. Hab es glatt übersehen.

Dann kann es losgehen...

Finde es gut mit der CPU Limitierung ,dann haben alle die gleiche Chance.


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Januar 2010)

Es wird aber keine Unterteilung zwischen Intel und AMD geben oder?

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Januar 2010)

schöner wettbewerb, leider sind leute mit i7 und einer 5xxx sehr im vorteil^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2010)

Und ein bisschen fies ist es ja schon, manche erfahrenen OC'ler hier haben allen möglichen Kram zuhause rumliegen, während Otto-Normal-User kaum eine Chance hat, dagegen anzukommen.. ^^
Naja, mal schauen, ob ich mir dafür was zulege. So ein der8auer-Pot hat ja was..


----------



## Hollywood (31. Januar 2010)

@Roman: Gute Idee! Find ich Spitze! Werd wohl viel lesen müssen, um überhaupt bei den Profies mitspielen zu können. Aber was macht man nicht alles! 
BTW: Wie wäre es denn noch mit einem unlimited Ranking? Takt frei, GPU's frei usw. 
Positiver Nebeneffekt wäre, dass man "ganz nebenbei" noch Punkte für das Team holen könnte! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## fuzz3l (31. Januar 2010)

Schöne Idee, Roman! Schade, dass ich nicht teilnehmen darf...

@Whoosaa:
Das man als Otto-Normal-User hier kaum eine Chance hat, etwas zu gewinnen, liegt in der Natur der Sache einer Low-Clock-Challenge: Man muss nunmal das optimalste aus dem System rausholen  und damit auch die wichtigsten Tweaks kennen um etwas zu reißen...
Selbe "Problematik" hatten wir auch schon in der AF...
Außerdem glaube ich, dass es günstiger ist, sich einen der8auer Pot direkt zu kaufen anstatt HW um hier im Wettbewerb etwas zu reißen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> schöner wettbewerb, leider sind leute mit i7 und einer 5xxx sehr im vorteil^^
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93


Jo da hst du allerdings recht... jetzt seh ich mich auch in Zugzwang ne 5870 zu kaufen 

@Roman: Machst du auch mit? Dann kannst du deinen eigenen Pot gewinnen 
@Pot-Diskussion:
Pot braucht man für 4,4 GHz überhaupt nicht... hab gestern meinen i7 mit 4,4 GHz ohne Probleme unter Luft gebencht. Und jetzt kann man vor allem auch das Fenster aufmachen und gut ist


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Januar 2010)

So hab heute früh mal bisschen mit maxmem gespielt.

unter win7 bekomm ich knapp 320 Punkte, fand ich sehr wenig, also gleich mal win xp auf meine benchplatte neu drauf und siehe da, 450 Punkte mit gleichen taktraten.--> nutzt xp^^

dann hab ich nochmal auf max fsb getestet, wo leider mein sys sehr rumspinnt. konnte mal kurzzeitig mit 540 fsb laufen lassen, mit 1350 Mhz DDR2 CL5-5-5-15.  580 Punkte. leider ist beim scrennshot machen der pc abgestürtzt.

da ich aber wahrscheinlich bald dice in die finger bekomme, ist es egal^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Es wird aber keine Unterteilung zwischen Intel und AMD geben oder?
> 
> 
> MFG



Nein. Ich habe lange drüber nachgedacht, aber für diese Problematik gibt es einfach keine Vernünfigte Lösung.




Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> schöner wettbewerb, leider sind leute mit i7 und einer 5xxx sehr im vorteil^^
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Hi,
ja da hast du Recht. Da noch Preise hinzukommen und nicht jeder ein i7-System hat, hast du trotzdem eine gute Chance etwas zu gewinnen. Es sind schließlich 3 Benchmarks.





Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und ein bisschen fies ist es ja schon, manche erfahrenen OC'ler hier haben allen möglichen Kram zuhause rumliegen, während Otto-Normal-User kaum eine Chance hat, dagegen anzukommen.. ^^
> Naja, mal schauen, ob ich mir dafür was zulege. So ein der8auer-Pot hat ja was..



Hast doch noch 6 Wochen Zeit 




Hollywood schrieb:


> @Roman: Gute Idee! Find ich Spitze! Werd wohl viel lesen müssen, um überhaupt bei den Profies mitspielen zu können. Aber was macht man nicht alles!
> BTW: Wie wäre es denn noch mit einem unlimited Ranking? Takt frei, GPU's frei usw.
> Positiver Nebeneffekt wäre, dass man "ganz nebenbei" noch Punkte für das Team holen könnte!
> 
> ...



Wer mit einem i7 @ 4,3ghz und einer HD5870 bencht bekommt sicher Punkte  




fuzz3l schrieb:


> Schöne Idee, Roman! Schade, dass ich nicht teilnehmen darf...
> 
> @Whoosaa:
> Das man als Otto-Normal-User hier kaum eine Chance hat, etwas zu gewinnen, liegt in der Natur der Sache einer Low-Clock-Challenge: Man muss nunmal das optimalste aus dem System rausholen  und damit auch die wichtigsten Tweaks kennen um etwas zu reißen...
> ...



Hey Christian 

Ja sorry  Ich will erst mal unser Team fördern. Vielleicht gibts irgendwann mal eine Challange für alle.





theLamer schrieb:


> Jo da hst du allerdings recht... jetzt seh ich mich auch in Zugzwang ne 5870 zu kaufen
> 
> @Roman: Machst du auch mit? Dann kannst du deinen eigenen Pot gewinnen
> @Pot-Diskussion:
> Pot braucht man für 4,4 GHz überhaupt nicht... hab gestern meinen i7 mit 4,4 GHz ohne Probleme unter Luft gebencht. Und jetzt kann man vor allem auch das Fenster aufmachen und gut ist



Ich werde spaßhalber mal die Benchmarks laufen lassen. Im Ranking nehme ich aber nicht teil 

Ja das ist der Sinn der Sache. Es soll jeder mitmachen können und nicht nur Pot-Besitzer.


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2010)

Kann ich auch den 3DMark und SuperPI mit dem i7 benchen und für das Maxmem setup eine S775-CPU nehmen? Das geht doch, oder?


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Klar. Du kannst für jeden Benchmark ein anderes System benutzen.

Ich habe noch mal die Preisliste geändert 



> Preise:
> 
> 
> 1. Platz:
> ...


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2010)

Coole Sache 
Um DDR3-2k mit dem i7 zu fahren, brauch ich schon 1,4V QPI Voltage... deshalb überleg ich, für MaxxMem vlt ein anderes System zu benchen. Aber nur, wenn der Uncoretakt zu sehr limitiert.



> unter win7 bekomm ich knapp 320 Punkte, fand ich sehr wenig, also gleich mal win xp auf meine benchplatte neu drauf und siehe da, 450 Punkte mit gleichen taktraten.--> nutzt xp
> 
> konnte mal kurzzeitig mit 540 fsb laufen lassen, mit 1350 Mhz DDR2 CL5-5-5-15.  580 Punkte


Was so wenig Punkte ? Ich hab mit XP ungetweakt und bei Standardlatenzen mit 1000 MHz (DDR3-2k) RAM über 1000 Punkte. Entweder das Ding profitiert extrem von DDR3 und hohen Taktraten oder dein OS ist irgendwie langsam. Ich meine, deine 1350 MHz sind ja schon ziemlich viel für DDR2... hätte da auch mehr erwartet.

Greetz


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Hast ja genug Zeit um mehrere Kombinationen durchzuprobieren.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Kann ich auch den 3DMark und SuperPI mit dem i7 benchen und für das Maxmem setup eine S775-CPU nehmen? Das geht doch, oder?



ich denke, die fsb vom sockel 775 limitiert zu stark. ein i7 hat extrem mehr spielraum für sowas.

edit: in hwbot ist das höchste ergebiss mit nem e8600 grad mal 861 Punkte, von daher find ich mein ergebniss mit ddr2 nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Alriin (31. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Es wird aber keine Unterteilung zwischen Intel und AMD geben oder?
> 
> MFG



@Roman

Warum sollte es keine Lösung geben... trenne die beiden voneinander. Auf Sysprofile tun sie das auch!


----------



## Dr.House (31. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber dann muss man 2 x die ganzen Preise verleihen.


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Genau so siehts aus. Und dafür fehlen die Ressourcen.


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2010)

Vor allem trennt HWbot im Ranking ja auch nicht Intel und AMD (bzw nur nach Hardwarekategorien)... und die Intention ist ja, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, so viele Punkte wie möglich fürs Team zu holen? Insofern scheint es mir so wie es ist als sinnvoll.


----------



## Alriin (31. Januar 2010)

Dann dürfte man aber nicht mit festgelegtem Takt benchen.


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn die Teilnehmerzahl entsprechend ist, können wir gerne noch einen Contest machen Intel/AMD getrennt.


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn die Teilnehmerzahl entsprechend ist, können wir gerne noch einen Contest machen Intel/AMD getrennt.


 
Das wäre natürlich cool! Vilt kan PCGH ja noch nen Sponsor finden oder mehr Geld locker machen! 

Es muss ja keine HW sein, sondern ein ausführlicher Artikel in der nächsten Print oder so

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (31. Januar 2010)

Ist HWBot tot?
ich kann keinen Run einstellen.


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich cool! Vilt kan PCGH ja noch nen Sponsor finden oder mehr Geld locker machen!
> 
> Es muss ja keine HW sein, sondern ein ausführlicher Artikel in der nächsten Print oder so
> 
> MFG




Ich erwarte noch Antworten von möglichen Sponsoren  Daher fehlen noch Preise.

@ Ü50: Scheint so. Habe aktuell auch keinen Zugriff drauf.

edit: Jetzt gehts wieder.


----------



## Ü50 (31. Januar 2010)

@der8auer
schuldige bin hier falsch. Bitte löschen oder in HWBOT Disk. verschieben.
Wir sind auf P14 abgerutscht.


----------



## theLamer (1. Februar 2010)

Noch gar nix los hier? Werde heute mal mit MaxxMem ein paar (Vor-)Tests machen und schauen, was so geht.

Machen wir es wie beim Hwbot? Backup-Scores ftw


----------



## f3rr1s (1. Februar 2010)

Jeah... ich weiß zwar nich ob ich mit meiner GTX 280 was gutes zustande bekomme aber ich werde mal sehen ;D


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

Es ist ein weiterer Lüfter als Preis hinzugekommen. Des weiteren ist IKONIK mal wieder als Sponsor hinzugekommen  Danke an dieser Stelle! Welches Gehäuse es genau wird kann ich noch nicht sagen. Vermute aber ein RA X10 Smooth.

@ f3rr1s: Da bisher noch niemand mitgemacht hat, hast du auf jeden Fall gute Chancen


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2010)

Wie verhält sich das eigtl., kann ich ein Ergebnis posten und falls ich mich im laufe des Wettbewerbs verbessere, auch dieses dann neu reinstellen (mit dem Zusatz *Update*),
oder geht's nur einmal?


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

So der erste Platz steht nun auch fest. Es ist eine 

*XFX HD5670 775M*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So und wehe ich höre jetzt noch Klagen über mangelnde Motivation 


@ Blechdesigner: Du kannst es natürlich immer wieder verbessern.


----------



## Elzoco (1. Februar 2010)

Hoffentlich bleibt es so kalt. 

€: gleich mal XP installieren.^^


----------



## speddy411 (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen das mir die Sache wirklich gut gefällt auch wenn ich nicht daran teilnehmen kann (kein i7/i5 und keine 5xxx) finde ich die Aktion wirklich super und muss an der Stelle einfach mal PCGHX, Roman und natürlich die Sponsoren dafür loben... 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

Du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen i7 um zu gewinnen. Wenn alle so denken gewinnt keiner was  So viele i7 Systeme gibt es hier auch nicht. Und ich sehe niemanden davon der mitmachen will.


----------



## speddy411 (1. Februar 2010)

Ok überredet 

Allerdings habe ich "nur" ein Phenom II 920 den ich auf 4Ghz bei SuperPi 32m stabil kriege aber meine 4870 1GB kriege ich nicht mal um 100Mhz höher (Montagsproduktion )

Aber ich werde mal schauen was sich so machen lässt.

Nebenbei, gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Tweaks für Maxmem ?


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

Danke.

Mir sind keine bekannt. Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich den Benchmark ausgewählt habe  Ich hoffe wir finden welche.


----------



## Dr.House (1. Februar 2010)

Werde mal am WE ein frisches XP installieren und paar Ergebnisse hochladen.

Für 4,3 Ghz muss ich nicht mal das Fenster aufmachen 

Maxmem kenn ich auch noch gar nicht...


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

So will ich das hören  Beim 32m sinds 4500MHz


----------



## Dr.House (1. Februar 2010)

ach so, hab das wohl übersehen 

werd versuchen 237 x 19 zu fahren und ohne tweaks (noch)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Februar 2010)

warum ist kein 01 "nature" dabei? da hätten die ohne i5/7 möglichkeiten punkte zu holen. aber bei der benchmark auswahl hat man mit nem i7 in allen benchmarks bessere startbedingungen.

die 4500 mhz mit meinen dual core sind kein problem, aber ich hab nur ne 9800 gtx+, sodass ich 06 knicken kann.

auch in 32m übertrifft mich jeder i7 mit nicht mal 4 ghz.

und maxmem ist nunja, auch nur gut für i7, zum teil mit über 500 Punkten vorsprung auf standardtakt^^

meine 3 benchmark wären: 01 "nature" test, superpi 2m(sind die i7 nicht ganz so stark im vorteil) und 05(da geht auch was mit alten cpus)

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

@ Eiswolf: Mein Hintergedanke ist mehr Member und Punkte für HWBot zu gewinnen. Und da fallen 01 Nature und SuperPi 2M definitiv weg.

Je nach dem wie dieser Contest ankommt plane ich in Zukunft auch gerne was anderes


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Februar 2010)

naja dann werde ich meinem AMD mal nen Takt geben und die ganzen i7 ausem Rennen hauen! 

Das blöde ist nur, dass ich zurzeit keine potente Single GPU Karte am Start habe! 
Wenn nicht muss die GTX 260 halt sub zero!

PS: Morgen werde ich mich auchmal ranmachen!

MFG


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. Februar 2010)

Coole Idee!

Wollte eh am WE mal neu unter Wasser Benchen. Mal schaun, was ich zu Stande bekomme.


----------



## Alriin (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe meine Radeon HD 5870 auch gerade hergeborgt (..nicht zum benchen... zum zocken. Solls auch geben *g* ). Wäre aber sowieso etwas böse geworden. Corei7 950 (SS), Radeon HD 5870 und Mushkin 998696 Rams.


----------



## speddy411 (1. Februar 2010)

@Icke&Er:

Was hast du den für ein AMD ? Phenom II ? Unter Luft oder unter Wasser ?

Meinen benche ich unter Wasser und da ist wie gesagt bei 4.19 CPU-Z noch stabil.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Februar 2010)

habe einen X4 955BE und der wird unter Dice gebencht!

Die 4300MHz oder 4500MHz sind also kein Prob 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (1. Februar 2010)

Hmm unter Dice würde ich da auch hinkommen aber wenn mir da was kaputt geht habe ich kein Spiele Sys. mehr und zurzeit kein Geld irgendwas davon zu ersetzen...


----------



## xTc (2. Februar 2010)

Sehr coole Aktion Roman. 

Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, werde ich auch ein paar Ergebnisse einstellen. 


MFG


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

@Der8auer

ich will nur den pott gewinnen, wenn dem so sein sollte lege ich gern paar euro drauf und hätte gerne einen aus kupfer


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Februar 2010)

Mal schauen, wem zuerst bei MaxMemm die Puste ausgeht, Lamer oder Designer..


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab noch n paar Backups  - keine Sorge
Im Moment ist ja nur 800 MHz RAM, ich hab DDR3-2000^^


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ich hab noch n paar Backups  - keine Sorge



Da bist du wahrscheinlich nicht der Einzige.. 
Hmm, gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung von Tweaks o.Ä. für des Programm? Habe davon bis jetzt zum Wettbewerb noch nie gehört gehabt..


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja grad der Sinn: Du sollst selber Tweaks probieren!


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Das ist ja grad der Sinn: Du sollst selber Tweaks probieren!



Wie langweilig..


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2010)

Hm grade das ist doch spannend 
NIcht das ständige Standarddurchgebenche mit Tweaks, die eh allen bekannt sind.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hm grade das ist doch spannend



War ironisch gemeint, darum der Smilie dahinter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeit dafür werde ich allerdings wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende haben. Es war doch irgendwie so, hoher Takt + niedrige Latenzen = gutes Ergebnis - oder hat da noch ein anderer Faktor mitgespielt?


----------



## der8auer (2. Februar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Sehr coole Aktion Roman.
> 
> Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, werde ich auch ein paar Ergebnisse einstellen.
> 
> ...



I Hope so 




GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> @Der8auer
> 
> ich will nur den pott gewinnen, wenn dem so sein sollte lege ich gern paar euro drauf und hätte gerne einen aus kupfer



Darüber können wir reden wenn es so weit ist


----------



## fA!nT (2. Februar 2010)

also ich bin ja dafür das jetzt Schluss ist und die Preise verteilt werden 

€ wenn das so weiter geht muss ich mir doch echt noch den tollen G.Skill-Ram besorgen


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2010)

Argh die Konkurrenz is hart... Hab noch einen Score, der besser ist als der erste, aber danach muss ich echt nachlegen..


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2010)

^^Will sehen


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2010)

Der Contest läuft 2 Tage und ihr fangt schon mit Backup Scores an 

BTW: Aquatuning ist als Sponsor hinzugekommen  Preise von AT gibts auch bald. Stay Tuned


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

^^Vielleicht sollte ich dann noch mit der Bestellung meiner Wakü warten  
(aber die wollte ich dann eigtl. schon zum 06'er einsetzen)


----------



## fA!nT (3. Februar 2010)

sehr geiler ram @ xTc


----------



## xTc (3. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Argh die Konkurrenz is hart... Hab noch einen Score, der besser ist als der erste, aber danach muss ich echt nachlegen..



Na gib Gas. Ich benche ja noch mit dem Zweit-System. 




fA!nT schrieb:


> sehr geiler ram @ xTc



Danke. Da sollte noch etwas Luft nach oben sein.


----------



## onkel-bill (3. Februar 2010)

Coole Aktion Roman! 

Wenn Du mit der Aktion eins geschafft hast:

Ich werd auch mal wieder benchen... 

Wird zwar n bischen dauern, da ich zeitlich immo stark eingespannt bin, aber ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei... 

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2010)

> Weitere Preise + Bilder folgen


Steht immer noch da... das will ja gar kein Ende haben. Sehr schön 

@ xTc: macht deine Bloomfield-Cpu so einen hohen UCLK mit, dass du den RAM voll ausfahren kannst? 
Die meisten schaffen ja nur ein Bisschen mehr als 4 GHz. 
Aber dein RAM ist echt schon sehr nett


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2010)

Preise von Aquatuning stehen fest 

*http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...12-Silent-Waterproof-1500rpm-Multioption.html**Phobya G-Changer 240 Bundle mit 2x Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und

*Phobya G-Changer 120 Bundle mit Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Februar 2010)

Auf jedenfall sehr schöne Preise... 
Ich hoffe das evt. noch ein paar dazu kommen. 
Ich bin zwar momentan noch Platz 1 oder 2 aber vermutlich bald nicht mehr!!!


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2010)

Echt klasse, was an Preisen zusammengekommen ist... kann man nicht anders sagen


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

Jetzt darf ich also nicht auf Platz 3-5 landen 

Wakü habe ich gerade bestellt und mein neues Case steht schon paar Tage rum und wartet auf ersteres


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2010)

@Blechdesigner

hast du noch einen MaxxMem-Score? Ich hab heute keinen guten hinbekommen... selbst mit 1,45V QPI und 1,75V RAM nicht... mit DICE könnte man da noch was machen. Denke mal mind. 1500 wären drin.


----------



## xTc (3. Februar 2010)

@ theLamer:

Netter MaxxMem-Score.  Aber da geht doch bestimmt noch was.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

@theLamer

Jep, einen habe ich noch  aber dann ist wirklich schluss (habe gestern alles durchprobiert )


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

MaxxMem geht bei allen noch etwas besser nehm ich an 

Ich versteh nur nicht, warum Super Pi bei meinen Dominator GT @ 1003Mhz nicht funzt? Da kommt so ein Error: not in exact round oder sowas!

Oh und über das Phobya 12er Set würde ich mich tierisch freuen!

Und wieso gibt es so wenige 3dMark Ergebnisse! Meine HD5870 fährt voll gut


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Februar 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Und wieso gibt es so wenige 3dMark Ergebnisse! Meine HD5870 fährt voll gut



Ich schätze weil viele Leute aus dem Forum nicht soo eine Gute GraKa besitzen, und Multi GPU verboten ist.
Naja was solls....
Bald besitze ich ich evt. auch eine


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> MaxxMem geht bei allen noch etwas besser nehm ich an



Hmm, z.Z. bin ich, aus Sicht der So1156 Plattform, auf Platz 1 (das sollte schon ein Pokal wert sein ), also sollte da nicht mehr viel gehen


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich schätze weil viele Leute aus dem Forum nicht soo eine Gute GraKa besitzen, und Multi GPU verboten ist.
> Naja was solls....
> Bald besitze ich ich evt. auch eine



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht wenn ich mir das hier anschaue: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...tzt-du-derzeit-zum-spielen-januar-2010-a.html

Freut mich, dass ihr so zahlreich teilnehmt 

Ich werde die Liste ab jetzt nur noch 1x täglich ändern. Also abends gegen 23 Uhr.


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

Öhm deine GTX 285 kannst du sicher gut übertakten, da du sie ja unter Wasser betreibst oder?

Nur meine CPU bekomme ich nicht über 4,2 Ghz da die H50 von Corsair einfach nicht genug kühlt! Oder es ist das Mobo wobei das Maximus öfter schon mehr als 200BCLK erlaubt hat o.O

Ihr müsstet mal meine H50 sehen da hängt ein Sandwich aus 4Lagen Lüfter dran!


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Februar 2010)

Meinen i7 920 habe ich soagr früher mti dem Megahalems auf 4,3 GHz gebracht...
Und ehhm ich habe meinen 3D Mark Score nochmal um 2000 Punkte verbessert..
Jetzt muss noch was bei MaxxMem gehen!!!!
Allerdings macht mein Rampage II Extreme nicht so einen hohejn BCKL mit...

Edit:
Ich ahbe soagr gerade mit meiner GTX285 bei HWBot 3 Punkte geholt!!!
Obwohl meine CPU bei weitem nicht am Limit lief!


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube es liegt am Board oder Netzteil da ich bei 4,4 Ghz 65° habe!

Die Graka macht aber etwas ordentliches mit puuh. Die bekomm ich noch auf 1Ghz!


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Februar 2010)

Dann kann ich mich schonmal von Rank 1 in 3D Mark verabschieden...
Ich komme momentan überhaupt nicht bei MaxxMem weiter...
Dieses Programm ist mir absolut Suspekt!!!


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

Mein RAM packt leider nichts über 1000Mhz und wenn dann sacken die Timings auf 12-14-15-29 ab!

Ich werds schrittweise versuchen!

Und iwie bekomme ich die Graka nicht über 900 stabil!


----------



## xTc (3. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ xTc: macht deine Bloomfield-Cpu so einen hohen UCLK mit, dass du den RAM voll ausfahren kannst?
> Die meisten schaffen ja nur ein Bisschen mehr als 4 GHz.
> Aber dein RAM ist echt schon sehr nett



Mein Bloomfield macht auch 4,0GHz+. Aber die A-Data kann ich mit dem nicht ausfahren.  Geht nur auf einem LGA1156-System.

Für die 1366er Benches bin ich aber auch bestens gerüstet.


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

Leute wie stellt man die Timings beim RAM ein?? Meine Dominator GTs sollten eigentlich 7-7-7-21 schaffen @800Mhz.


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2010)

Na ganz normal im BIOS


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

Ja aber wo im Bios? Beim Maximus sehe ich ca 20 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Timings und ich weiß nicht welche ich umstellen muss, bin ja ein Neuling in Sachen RAM OC 

Die 01/2010 PCGH Ausgabe hilft mir auch nur bedingt weiter!


----------



## McZonk (3. Februar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Für die 1366er Benches bin ich aber auch bestens gerüstet.


Zum Glück zählt nicht nur Kaufkraft sondern auch der Skill


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2010)

Ich warte nochmal auf eure SuperPi-Scores... da sollte es knapper werden 
Aber leichter bestmmt nicht ^^


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2010)

Ranking wurde geupdatet.

Habe auch mal bei MaxxMem mitgemacht


----------



## rabensang (4. Februar 2010)

@ der 8auer

Warum machst du nicht offiziell mit? Du bist ja schliesslich keine gefährliche Konkurrenz

Sieht bisher echt Top aus. Mal schauen, was noch so kommt.


MFG


----------



## fA!nT (4. Februar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, z.Z. bin ich, aus Sicht der So1156 Plattform, auf Platz 1 (das sollte schon ein Pokal wert sein ), also sollte da nicht mehr viel gehen



Ich hab noch nicht aufgegeben und noch ein paar Asse im Ärmel


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

Mein RAM hat es wirklich nicht drauf! Schafft nicht mal DDR3-1000MHz 8-8-8-24. Nur 9-9-9-24 läuft soweit stabil!

Beim 3DMark kann ich noch ca 2000 Punkte mehr herausholen, aber wenn diese Ergebnisse für das 12cm Radi Kit reichen bin ich schon super happy!


----------



## fA!nT (4. Februar 2010)

mein ram kommt erst garnet bis 1000mhz


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab einen kleinen "Tweak" für Maxxmem gefunden, falls ihr es nicht eh schon alle so macht. 
Prozessprorität auf Echtzeit, hat mir ca. 80Pkt mehr beschert bei 2 Runs direkt hintereinander.


----------



## Semih91 (4. Februar 2010)

Mein Ram schafft die 1200MHz, aber dann im Windows gibt es BS, kP warum, entweder zu wenig Spannung oder vDimm muss erhöht werden


----------



## theLamer (4. Februar 2010)

> Mein Ram schafft die 1200MHz, aber dann im Windows gibt es BS, kP warum, entweder zu wenig Spannung oder vDimm muss erhöht werden


Kannst ja mal die Standardtaktik ausprobieren:
Stell mal im BIOS 10 MHz weniger ein, sodass Windows normal booten kann und kurz vor dem Starten setzt du mit Setfsb den Takt wieder hoch... da ist auf jeden Fall noch was rauszukitzeln.


----------



## xTc (4. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ranking wurde geupdatet.
> 
> Habe auch mal bei MaxxMem mitgemacht



Netter Score. Ob ich das knacke. 




theLamer schrieb:


> Ich warte nochmal auf eure SuperPi-Scores... da sollte es knapper werden
> Aber leichter bestmmt nicht ^^



Denke bei SuperPI bringen Tweaks wohl etwas mehr. Mit den anderen Benchmarks warte ich aber noch. Da wird vor März wohl nix dolles kommen von mir. Ich warte noch auf ein paar Announcements. 


MFG


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2010)

Danke 

Falls du es auf Fermi/Gulftown abgesehen hast -> Diese sind nicht erlaubt. Erlaubt ist nur Hardware die beim Themenstart verfügbar war/ist. Alles andere wäre unfair. Habe die Regeln noch mal ausdrücklicher angepasst.


----------



## Semih91 (4. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal die Standardtaktik ausprobieren:
> Stell mal im BIOS 10 MHz weniger ein, sodass Windows normal booten kann und kurz vor dem Starten setzt du mit Setfsb den Takt wieder hoch... da ist auf jeden Fall noch was rauszukitzeln.



Es ist so the Lamer, ich komme ins Windows, alles lädt, nach kurzer Zeit gibt es BS oder startet einfach Neu. Also ins Windows komme ich, jedoch danach ist Schluss 
Also 6x 600MHz hab ich geschafft  Schließlich sind meine Transcend Axerams auch mit D9GMH bestückt


----------



## xTc (4. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Falls du es auf Fermi/Gulftown abgesehen hast -> Diese sind nicht erlaubt. Erlaubt ist nur Hardware die beim Themenstart verfügbar war/ist. Alles andere wäre unfair. Habe die Regeln noch mal ausdrücklicher angepasst.



Okay, das macht die Sache etwas verständlicher.
Somit wären Grafikkarten auf Basis der Radeon HD5870 die von Haus aus schnellste Single-CPU die wir nutzen dürfen. 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2010)

Genau so siehts aus  Core i7 + 5870 ist die schnellste Kombination.


----------



## xTc (4. Februar 2010)

Gut, da der Wettbewerb noch lange geht, ware ich den Feb. erstmal ab, wie sich die Scores hier entwickeln.

Wie viel vRam hat die HD5670? 1GB oder 512MB?


MFG


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich meine Domis auf DDR3-1200 hochtakte kommt beim Laden von Windows ein Freeze. vllt muss ich noch DRAM Voltage erhöhen sonst kann ich es mir nicht erklären!

@xtc: es gibt Modelle mit 1GB VRam und welche mit 512MB

Allerdings kann man die Graka nur über PCIe mit 75W versorgen! Eine 5750 wäre da besser zum Benchen!


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Gut, da der Wettbewerb noch lange geht, ware ich den Feb. erstmal ab, wie sich die Scores hier entwickeln.
> 
> Wie viel vRam hat die HD5670? 1GB oder 512MB?
> 
> ...



Das ist die 512MB Version.

Greez



Lower schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Domis auf DDR3-1200 hochtakte kommt beim Laden von Windows ein Freeze. vllt muss ich noch DRAM Voltage erhöhen sonst kann ich es mir nicht erklären!



Unter Windows hochtakten funktioniert meist besser.


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

Oh der Wettbewerb geht bis mitte März. Na dann kann ich bis dahin meine Wakü zum Laufen bringen. Dann schaff ich auch bessere Scores in SuperPi!

Außerdem benche ich morgen mit besseren Settings für SuperPi! (neues und leeres OS)

Habt ihr noch ein paar Tweaks für MaxxMem?


----------



## xTc (4. Februar 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Leute wie stellt man die Timings beim RAM ein?? Meine Dominator GTs sollten eigentlich 7-7-7-21 schaffen @800Mhz.





Lower schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Domis auf DDR3-1200 hochtakte kommt beim Laden von Windows ein Freeze. vllt muss ich noch DRAM Voltage erhöhen sonst kann ich es mir nicht erklären!




Fraglich ob die Chips DDR3-2400 (1.200MHz) packen. Da sind nicht die selben Chips drauf, wie auf den GTs DDR3-2000 CL7/8. 




der8auer schrieb:


> Das ist die 512MB Version.



All right. Würde sich gut im HTPC machen. Obwohl der Pott auch edel wäre. 


MFG


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

Wisst ihr schon welches Gehäuse von Ikonik kommt?

Ich habe letztens ein bisschen mit einer Sapphire 5670 herumgespielt! Ca. 20% mehr leistung und der Chip bleibt bei 35°.


Also ich habe auch 2000Mhz mit 8-8-8-24 versucht ging auch nicht wirklich! Aber die RAMs werden eh gut gekühlt beim Benchen. Der Airflow sollte doch reichen! Mal sehen vllt verkaufe ich die 1600er und besorge mir Gskill Trident 2000Mhz oder sowas!


----------



## Alriin (4. Februar 2010)

Mushkin hat auch ein paar gute DDR3 die die 2000 bei CL7, oder zumindest 8, packen. Meine (998696) sollen angeblich bei 2000 mit CL7 laufen... hab es aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Wisst ihr schon welches Gehäuse von Ikonik kommt?



Ich habe aktuell nur die Zusage zu einem Gehäuse. Mein Kontakt bei IKONIK ist erst wieder am 23.02. zu erreichen. Vorher kann ich nichts weiter sagen.


----------



## theLamer (4. Februar 2010)

@Lower: Wenn neuer Speicher, dann doch aus der G.Skill Pi Series-Reihe, oder?  
Mit dem CL6er könnte man schon was anfangen..


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

Ich habe eh schon einen Suche Thread eröffnet! Bzw verkaufe ich meine schönen Domis und upgrade dann!

ich habe ja noch bis 14.3 Zeit!

Da ich ja noch Schüler bin (hehe jüngster im Forum) würde ich nicht mehr als 250€ ausgeben. Wenn mein Speicher 140 einbringt dann schaue ich mich mal um!


----------



## theLamer (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich hsb ja die Tridents... Bis DDR3-1866 und 1,8V kannst du damit gut benchen... Aber 1100 MHz kriegt er nicht hin. Für SuperPi mit geringen Latenzen ist er ganz gut aber für MaxxMem wie man sieht eher nicht.


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2010)

Habe die Liste eben geupdatet.

Es ist ein weiterer Preis hinzugekommen:

*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch einmal bei Klutten und Lehni für den bereitgestellten Wasserkühler bedanken!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

Wow sehr schön, für welchen Sockel ist er denn wenn ich fragen darf?

lg Lower


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2010)

Sockel 775, 1156 und 1366.


----------



## rabensang (4. Februar 2010)

LA Sockel 775, 1156, 1366 Wasserkühler


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

mmh lecker 

würde mich riesig über den Kühler freuen!


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sockel 775, 1156 und 1366.


 
So ...jetzt habe ich einen Grund mitzumachen.


----------



## Klutten (5. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube dann müssen wir das Angebot rückgängig machen.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2010)

.....ich will ja nur den Kühler gewinnen 

Welchen Platz muß ich dafür machen ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2010)

^^Platz 3  Um den zu erreichen musst du dich wohl zurückhalten 

Ich möchte eigtl. nur einen von den BeQuiet Lüftern gewinnen


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2010)

Soll ich nur die 5850er nehmen und nicht die nagelneue 5870er


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2010)

Ist wohl besser, aber der Wettbewerb läuft ja noch paar Tage


----------



## Lower (5. Februar 2010)

Also der Wettbewerb läuft ja noch bis 14. März! Da wird noch einiges drinnen sein für uns alle!

Ich weiß nicht, aber iwie will ich meinen Speicher aufrüsten, der loost ja voll ab hier! 

Eine Wakü wird ja dann auch gebaut!


----------



## Elzoco (5. Februar 2010)

Deiner loost ab, was ist dann mit meinem?


----------



## xTc (5. Februar 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch 2000Mhz mit 8-8-8-24 versucht ging auch nicht wirklich! Aber die RAMs werden eh gut gekühlt beim Benchen. Der Airflow sollte doch reichen! Mal sehen vllt verkaufe ich die 1600er und besorge mir Gskill Trident 2000Mhz oder sowas!



Versuch es mal mit DDR3-2000 CL9-9-9. Das sollte vielleicht klappen. 


Der Wasserkühler ist echt mal schick. Die Preise sind echt top. Da lohnt es sich wirklich mit zu machen. 


MFG


----------



## onkel-bill (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, was Roman hier auf die Beine stellt:
 echt Klasse.
Sind tolle Preise zusammengekommen.


----------



## dorow (5. Februar 2010)

Ich finde diesen Wettbewerb eine sehr gute Ide . Auch wenn ich mit meiner CPU Q6600 und meinem DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher hier nicht viel erreichen kann. Aber vielleicht reicht es ja für einen Lüfter? Somit hat man wieder einen Ansporn aus seinem System alles heraus zu holen.


----------



## Predtemp (5. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,
kann mir jmd sagen warum ich unter xp beim 3dmark06 nicht den HDR/SM3.0 Graphics Test auswählen kann?
Unter Vista und 7 funzt es nur eben unter XP nich.


----------



## Alriin (5. Februar 2010)

Du brauchst nur die 4 Grafiktests und die 2 CPU Tests.


----------



## Predtemp (5. Februar 2010)

Ich weiss, aber kann nur die ersten beiden auswählen und eben die cpu tests, den canyon Flight und deep Freeze gehen nicht. Somit ungültig


----------



## Alriin (5. Februar 2010)

Was für ne Grafikkarte ist das?


----------



## Predtemp (5. Februar 2010)

ne 9800GTX+


----------



## Alriin (5. Februar 2010)

Kommt irgend eine Meldung oder so?


----------



## Predtemp (5. Februar 2010)

Nein gar nichts, nur in den optionen, wo man die Tests auswählen kann, ist der 3. Absnitt grau hinterlegt. Also ich kann da kein Häckchen setzten.


----------



## fuzz3l (5. Februar 2010)

Welcher Treiber?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Alriin (5. Februar 2010)

Das ist normalerweise nur bei älteren Grafikkarten... hast Du schon einen anderen Treiber probiert?


----------



## Predtemp (5. Februar 2010)

Also Treiber im moment ist der 185.85.

soll ich mit dem 190er mal versuchen


----------



## Alriin (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, nimm mal testweise nen anderen... wenn es dann auch nicht funktioniert installiere den 3DMark noch mal neu (samt DX).


----------



## Predtemp (5. Februar 2010)

ok, thx mal.

gruss flo


----------



## Semih91 (5. Februar 2010)

Kann mir jemand hier kurz helfen? Wie kann ich diesen fehler beheben? Die Timings hab ich im BIOS so eingestellt: 4-4-4-12-5-44 und Performance Level 9. Bei Memset werdet ihr es sowieso sehen, aber was ist der Grund, dass bei dem ersten Wert ein Fehler auftritt und beim zweiten nicht?


----------



## fA!nT (5. Februar 2010)

Cpu auch übertaktet? versuchs mal mit mehr Spannung aufm Cpu bzw dem Ram


----------



## Semih91 (5. Februar 2010)

Hey,
CPU schafft die 4,1GHz mit dem VCore, was ich ihm derzeit gegeben hab. Eventuell doch dem Ram etwas mehr Spannung geben, hatte zwar 2,0V gegeben, hat wohl nichts gebracht^^

Edit://
Was ich komisch finde ist, eben hat Prime95 ein Fehler verursacht, bei dem gleich nach 2Min ein Fehler kam, mit dem gleichen Fehler von vorhin in dem Screen, und nun läuft es iwie beim zweiten Versuch seit 10Min, mein Board oder Ram ist komisch


----------



## speddy411 (5. Februar 2010)

@Semih91: Das ist aber nicht dein Bench OS oder ?


----------



## Semih91 (5. Februar 2010)

Habe derzeit kein Bench PS  
Aber das komische ist, nun läuft Prime95 mit den gleichen Settings seit 1:30h, also beim zweiten Versuch ohne etwas zu verändern, hat es funktioniert 
Wie geil das Leben sein kann


----------



## theLamer (5. Februar 2010)

Frage: Wieso primst du eigentlich, wenn es doch nur um einen guten Benchrun geht? Stabilität für den Alltag ist ja nicht gefragt


----------



## Semih91 (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, aber CL4 ist für mich wichtig, da ich mein Rechner lieber mit CL4 fahre als mit CL5. Und dadurch erreicht man ja auch etwas mehr an Punkte etc. 
Ich benche ja aber auch nicht nur für hier, sondern auch für HWBot. Will meinen 8800GTX noch etwas quälen und mit ihm noch ein paar Punkte mehr einfahren, als ich es schon hab


----------



## der8auer (6. Februar 2010)

Ein weiterer Preis ist hinzu gekommen 

Danke an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für einen ThermoLab BARAM CPU Kühler!


----------



## onkel-bill (6. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit!

@ the Lamer: nice Score! 
da muss ich wohl nochmal ran.
aber 5 sek rausholen wird schwer...

ich werd mal win XP probieren, unter Win2003 läuft EVGA E-LEET nicht!
(da könnte ich 0,5 mehr BUSspeed geben)

Dann werd ich auch tweaken!


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2010)

Hehe einen Tweak bzw eine Sache sieht man bei mir auf dem Screen ja schon 
Funktioniert relativ gut


----------



## der8auer (6. Februar 2010)

Wieviel bringt das denn? Lohnt sichs überhaupt?


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2010)

Also beim 32M bei mir ein paar Sekunden... aber da es beim fixed clock ja um jede sek geht, ist das schon sinnvoll. Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Semih91 (6. Februar 2010)

Ich habe extra für das Gewinnspiel gebencht und siehe da: Ich habe vergessen meinen Namen etc einzutragen  
Hat aber auch im HWBot nichts gebracht 

@Lamer:
Ist es das, welches man durch Systemeigenschaften ändert und dann der Hintergrund etc von XP sich ändert, wie jetzt in dem Fall von dir?
Oder ist es das Programm, welches bei dir unter Z:/ ist??


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2010)

@Semih91
Das Laufwerk Z:/ an sich war das was ich meinte.
Ist halt eine RAM-Disk, also quasi eine kleine Festplatte im Arbeitsspeicher  - schneller als ne SSD aber der Inhalt geht bei jeden Neustart verloren, weil es halt im RAM ist.

Wenn du das jetzt beim HWbot anwenden willst: Auf keinen Fall beim PCMark. Das ist ausdrücklich verboten.


----------



## Matti OC (7. Februar 2010)

Hi, schade, ich darf leider nicht mit machen  , oder vllt doch? Platzierung ohne Punkte!
lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Hey Matti 

Klar da kannst du gerne mitmachen. Nur wie du schon gesagt hast - ohne Punkte.

Oder du kommst in unser Team


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

> Oder du kommst in unser Team


Ich bin auch dafür


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Dann musst du wohl ein paar Sachen doppelt besorgen 

*[Edit:bitte in den Diskussionsfred verschieben @der8auer (meinen Post)]*


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass sich im Ranking noch was tut und es keine Doppelbelegungen gibt...


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

Darf ich dann auch mitmachen? 

Ich hätte Interesse, zum Glück geht der Wettbewerb noch etwas, muss erst mal das Semester rumkriegen.


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Hey 

dagegen habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Preise gehen aber nur an PCGH-Team-Mitglieder


----------



## xTc (7. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sich im Ranking noch was tut und es keine Doppelbelegungen gibt...



Mit Sicherheit. Mir fallen noch ein paar User ein, von denen Ergebnisse kommen könnten. Und noch geht der Wettbewerb ein paar Tage. 


MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> dagegen habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Preise gehen aber nur an PCGH-Team-Mitglieder



Ja, das ist schon klar. Das Team werde ich aber auch nicht wechseln!


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

So wie ich es sehe, hast du ja auch keinen i7 - also wird potentiell nicht soo gefährlich, oder?



			
				xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Sicherheit. Mir fallen noch ein paar User ein, von denen Ergebnisse kommen könnten. Und noch geht der Wettbewerb ein paar Tage.


Hehe ich hab heute meinen RAM auf 1050 MHz gebracht, selbe Latenzen und höherer Uncore als der Run, den ich bei MaxxMem im Moment drin hab. Trotzdem war die Punktzahl nur 13xx... schon komisch. Muss nochmal probieren, was da noch geht.

Allerdings sind für das Setting schon 1,15V auf dem X58 nötig... dabei wird der Chipsatz dank der innovativen Kühlung normal schon 80°c warm -,-


----------



## xTc (7. Februar 2010)

Ich Sachen MaxxMem habe ich noch 3 Backups - allerdings spare ich mir die erst noch auf. 

Da ich aktuell noch an anderen Sachen arbeite, komme ich so zum testen. Denke aber bei SuperPI werd ich nicht so gut sein. Hoffe das mit MaxxMem und 3DMark etwas kaschieren zu können. 

Noch geht der Wettbewerb über 4 Wochen - da kann noch viel passieren.


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

Was hast du denn für ne Karte beim 06er? Um richtig gut zu sein, bräuchte man mindestens eine HD5850. Mal sehen, was mit der GTX285 so OC-mäßig geht. Hab mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch noch ein MaxxMem Backup  Und mein bestes, bisher hochgeladenes, ist 1723


----------



## xTc (7. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ne Karte beim 06er? Um richtig gut zu sein, bräuchte man mindestens eine HD5850. Mal sehen, was mit der GTX285 so OC-mäßig geht. Hab mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt.



Wird wohl auf ne HD5870 hinauslaufen.....




der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ein MaxxMem Backup  Und mein bestes, bisher hochgeladenes, ist 1723



Du machst ja auch nicht richtig mit.  Weiterhin nutzt ich auch noch ein Lynnfield-System.


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> So wie ich es sehe, hast du ja auch keinen i7 - also wird potentiell nicht soo gefährlich, oder?



Wird sich zeigen was ich auftreiben kann! Ist ja noch viel Zeit...


----------



## Predtemp (7. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen, 
dachte eigentlich dass es nicht soviele I7 besitzer gibt..........

Da hab ich mich aber ganz schön vertan. 
Naja muss mir dann wohl oder übel auch einen zulegen (ausleihen).

P.S.: ich trau mich gar nichts mehr hoch zuladen. Da ich dass mit dem Link immer noch nicht ganz raus habe. Kann mir das nochmals jemand erklären, für den absoluten link noob?


----------



## Matti OC (7. Februar 2010)

Hi, er hat aber einen AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE  
Im 2006 wird es bei mir nicht viel werden, ich hätte nur die 2900xt / 8800 U / oder 9800GTX+. 
Und MaxxMem noch nie versucht 

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

@ Predtemp

 Link [ /url]
In der hinteren Klammer alles hintereinander, also keine Leerzeichen.
[URL="http://Dein%20Link%20zum%20Ergebnis%20also%20http://hwbot.org/...."]


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Predtemp schrieb:


> P.S.: ich trau mich gar nichts mehr hoch zuladen. Da ich dass mit dem Link immer noch nicht ganz raus habe. Kann mir das nochmals jemand erklären, für den absoluten link noob?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/87690-pcghx-hwbot-wettbewerb-6.html#post1513691
Dort habe ich es erklärt. Hoffe das hilft


----------



## Predtemp (7. Februar 2010)

Danke, soweit so gut............
:nur ein versuch


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, er hat aber einen AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
> Im 2006 wird es bei mir nicht viel werden, ich hätte nur die 2900xt / 8800 U / oder 9800GTX+.
> Und MaxxMem noch nie versucht
> 
> lg Matti



Der 965er geht aber eher schlecht, ich brauche was besseres, im 32M kann ich mit dem ja nichts reißen.
Ich werde sowieso nur 32M und MaxxMem benchen, habe nur die 8800 GT als stärkste Karte.
Naja, wie gesagt, wird sich alles in 3 oder 4 Wochen zeigen.

Roman, bei MaxxMem gilt kein MHz Limit, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Da liegst du richtig. Beim MaxxMem gibt es kein Limit. Bis auf die Hardwarebeschränkung (Gulftown usw.)


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Da liegst du richtig. Beim MaxxMem gibt es kein Limit. Bis auf die Hardwarebeschränkung (Gulftown usw.)



Okay, danke.


----------



## Predtemp (7. Februar 2010)

Danke vielmals hab es endlich geschafft


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2010)

kann es sein, dass man bei maxmem mit DDR2 keine Stich sieht?

MFG


----------



## Predtemp (7. Februar 2010)

Naja mit DDR3 auf nem 775er Board geht auch nicht wirklich viel oder?


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2010)

Habe erst angetestet aber mit 400Mhz habe ich gerade mal 320 Punkte gemacht!

Das Programm scheint wohl nur mit Ramtakt zu skalieren und da ist bei mir bei ca 600MHz schluss


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Mit Maxxmem komme ich auch noch nicht so zurecht, ich komme einfach nicht
über 500 Punkte  

600 MHz macht mein Ram nicht mit, bei 576 ist Schluss,
viel mehr als FSB480 ist nicht drin und die Timings bekomme ich auch nicht runter...

Kann mal jemand was dazu sagen ? Mein Screen im Anhang...


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

HWBOT Turok99's 807 marks MaxxMem run with DDR2 @ 578MHz

Da sollte aber mehr als 320 drin sein


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

Mit DDR2 geht wirklich nicht so viel, Turok99's score ist sehr gut, ich habe in der Weihnachtszeit mal kurz getestet und 633 Punkte erreicht. Wichtig ist vor allem die Latenz.

Infin1ty, kannst du kein niedrigeres PL nutzen?


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt noch ein bisschen probiert, kann jetzt 
immerhin ein ~*870 Punkte Ergebnis* (maxxmem)
validieren. Einen run hatte ich 1000 Punkte,
dann hat sich Windows g******, ehe ich nen screenshot
machen konnte 

Ist es bei euch auch so, dass ihr n paar Durchläufe machen müsst,
bis der latency score runtergeht ? (Bandwith etc. jeden run gleich,
aber die latency ist mal schlechter, mal besser)

Bei mir ist es iwie immer so:

500 - 500 - *800* -500 -* 800 *[...]

*Geil ist auch, dass ich 1. beim DDR2 Maxxmem bin, mir das aber 0.0 Punkte bringt *


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Weltrekord, Infin1ty  Das ist doch mal richtig schön


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

Der Run sieht aber arg verbugged aus... 32ns Latenz bei 480MHz PL10?!


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Danke 

Bin noch nicht so lange bei HWBot, kann mir mal jemand erklären,
warum ich dafür keinen einzigen Punkt bekomme


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem gibt generell keine Punkte, ebenso wie PCMark 04 und Sisoft Sandra sowie Reference Clock. Die anderen Benchmarks schon.
Pokale kannst du aber überall sammeln.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Aso, okay.


----------



## Alriin (7. Februar 2010)

Manche Benchmarks bringen leider keine Punkte.. wie z.B. PCMark 2004, SiSoft Sandra oder MaxxMem. Die Gründe sind unterschiedlich. Die beiden erstgenannten sind alte Benchmarks ohne Mehrkernunterstützung, bei SiSoft sandra schwanken die Ergebnisse stark, je nachdem welche Version man benutzt und MaxxMem ist ganz neu. Heißt aber auch, dass es eventuell mal Punkte geben kann für MaxxMem.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

@Don:

Ich habe mir gerade mal den Run von Turok angesehen,
der hat deutlich niedrigere Latenzen  Spinnt Maxxmem 
bei mir rum oder was


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

Ja, die Latenz ist bei dir viel zu niedrig, ich denke mal das wurde dadurch verursacht dass du schon über das Limit rüber bist und das Programm irgendwelche falschen Zeiten ausliest. 
Ich hatte bei 510MHz PL8 mit 5:6 CL5 eine Latenz von 49,8ns.
Die Bandbreite sieht okay aus.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Dann nehme ich das Ergebnis mal raus, das kann ja echt nicht 
sein, da turok auch nen FSB von 530 oder so hat 

Edit: ist deleted.


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

Ist besser so, bin mir ziemlich sicher dass da was falsch gelaufen ist.
Auf Gulftown hat das Programm auch komplett falsche Latenzen ausgegeben bis es ein Update bekommen hat, deshalb gibt's auch noch keine Punkte dafür. Ist eben noch nicht ganz ausgereift.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Das Ergebnis ist so zustande gekommen , habe anscheinend 
unbewusst gecheatet 

Ich boote, alle unnützen Anwendungen werden gekillt.

1. mal benchen: ~500 Punkte, ~50 ns Latenz
2. mal benchen ~500 Punkte, ~50 ns Latenz
3. ganz plötzlich: 885.6 Punkte ~30ns Latenz
4. ~500 Punkte
5. ~800 Punkte
6. Bluescreen


----------



## Alriin (7. Februar 2010)

Also ich würde das keinen Cheat nennen. Lass es oben!


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Es ist aber unlogisch, da turok:

~500 FSB hat
~gleicher ramtakt, aber deutlich niedrigere Latenzen

Was sagt denn der rest dazu


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Februar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Also ich würde das keinen Cheat nennen. Lass es oben!



Kein Cheat, bugged eben.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Im Anhang mein anscheinen verbuggter Screen...


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Ja bei genauerem Hinsehen hat Don recht. Die Transferraten passen aber die Latenz ist zu niedrig. Anscheinend ein Bug.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Februar 2010)

So wie das Ranking bisher ausieht bekomm ich mit 0 Pkt. noch einen Preis
Los Leute benchen was das Zeug hält!
Wir wollen doch wieder in die Top 10


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2010)

Was sagt ihr den dazu? 
Solche Ergebniss bekomme ich nur!


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

Das is der GDDR-RAM (Grafikkarte halt) 
Das Thema hatten wir doch mit GRÜN-BLAU schon


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

OMG, das ist noch "ein wenig" mehr verbuggt als mein ergebnis


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2010)

Und wie bekomme ich das weg?


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

Hehe die Latenz wäre 3,15*10^-5 ns also weniger als ne Pikosekunde. Ist im Attosekundenbereich 

ka wie man das wegbekommt... wie hast du das hinbekommen?


----------



## Lower (7. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

also wie es aussieht werde ich in einer Woche meine CPU unter Wasser setzen! !

Eine Frage: Bei SuperPi nimmt er keine 800Mhz @ 7-7-7-20 an! Fehlermeldung ist: Not exact in round!

Gibts da eine Lösungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

Der RAM ist damit eben nicht stabil... entweder mehr Spannung oder halt Latenzen entschärfen


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2010)

Ihr wisst ja worauf es ankommt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (7. Februar 2010)

Wow, welcher Speicher ist das Chris ?  CL7 auch ?


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2010)

Elpida BBSE auf Corsair TRX3X6G1600C7. Leider gehen da nur 8-9-8-20-68-1T mit Biegen und Brechen. Da würden sich jetzt "anständige" Riegel richtig gut machen .


----------



## Alriin (7. Februar 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ihr wisst ja worauf es ankommt...



Auf genug Kohle!


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2010)

Das is nen 920er und 130eur Riegel, noch Fragen? 

€: Aber im Grunde hast du, Alriin, (leider) Recht.


----------



## Lower (7. Februar 2010)

Naja eigentlich ist der RAM auf 7-7-7-20 spezifiziert! lg!


----------



## Dr.House (7. Februar 2010)

Nur CPU-Z Vali ?   

Über 4,5 GHz Uncore fahre ich nur unter Kälte, ist bei dir "nur" Wakü im Einsatz dabei ?


----------



## Alriin (7. Februar 2010)

@McZonk

Sonst wär Stuwi unangefochten die Nummer 1 der Welt und nicht einer der verwöhnten Kingpin-Boys.


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Nur CPU-Z Vali ?
> 
> Über 4,5 GHz Uncore fahre ich nur unter Kälte, ist bei dir "nur" Wakü im Einsatz dabei ?



Chilled Wakü, jepp. Waren 8°C CPU .


----------



## onkel-bill (7. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sich im Ranking noch was tut und es keine Doppelbelegungen gibt...



Na Roman, warte ab wenn die "großen" ihr Ergebnisse posten...
Dann gehts anders lang. Bis zum Eventende fließt noch viel Wasser den Rhein runter! 



xTc schrieb:


> Ich Sachen MaxxMem habe ich noch 3 Backups -  allerdings spare ich mir die erst noch auf.



Japp, ich auch...  Die Final-Scores sehen wir wohl erst im März... 

Ich bin beim 3DM06, aber mit ner HD4890 bin ich froh, wenn ich 22k zusammenkriege...
Gruß
onkel-bill

*EDIT:*

Shit!!!

Ich glaub kaum, das ich son RUN nochmal hinkriege...
Ach, ich könnt mich jetzt ärgern...

Na ja, nix zu machen...


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Februar 2010)

Habe da nochmal ne grundlegene Frage bevor ich hier was total falsch mache!
Es gelten ja hwbot Regeln! Richtig?
Also kann ICH doch auch mit der HW eines Kumpels benchen und auch hier hochladen solange er damit NICHT bencht und am Gewinnspiel teilnimmt! Richtig?

Hab da villt ne Möglichkeit kurz mit nem PC alleine zu sein


MFG


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2010)

Ja sowas kann ich gut nachvollziehen :/ Hoffe du bekommst das noch mal hin.

@ Icke&Er: Ja klar, dagegen spricht nichts.


----------



## onkel-bill (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab danach natürlich gleich nochmal nen RUN mit 4,5GHz gemacht, aber da kamen nur 232xx bei raus??? Kann sich das einer erklären...? 
Was auch kurios ist:
Ich hab per Overdrive übertaktet bzw. Freqenzen finden lassen.
(will und kann die Grafikkarte nich schrotten)
Und trotzdem hatte ich bei vielen RUNs nen Absturz mit senkrechten Streifen...


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2010)

Denke das liegt am SM3.0 Score. Der ist manchmal im ~1-2k Punkte höher als normal. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Matti OC (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

HI, werde ich befolgen  

brachte aber im 3Dmark 2006 GeForce 9800 GTX+ rank: 10th out of 102, good for 8.2 Punkte  

Wieviel Kerne hastest du im MaxxMem on? 

lg Matti


----------



## onkel-bill (8. Februar 2010)

Na ja, dann muß ich da halt nochmal ran...
Dann kann ich auch gleich den 05er mit benchen...

Aber für HwBoT is der Screen doch okay so..?

Bei SuperPi will ich ja auch noch mal weiter testen.
Ich hoffe morgen kommt endlich die Backplate zu meinen HK 3.0.
Der biegt das Board nämlich ohne ziemlich weit durch...
Dann geht das Board nämlich auch endlich unter Wasser, der EK liegt seit letztem Jahr...

Könnte ich dann theoretisch nen höheren BCLK erreichen?


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, werde ich befolgen
> 
> brachte aber im 3Dmark 2006 GeForce 9800 GTX+ rank: 10th out of 102, good for 8.2 Punkte
> 
> ...




Hehe das ist doch schon was 

4 Kerne + HT

Greez
Roman




onkel-bill schrieb:


> Na ja, dann muß ich da halt nochmal ran...
> Dann kann ich auch gleich den 05er mit benchen...
> 
> Aber für HwBoT is der Screen doch okay so..?
> ...




Ja bei besserer Kühlung ist theoretisch auch mehr Takt drin.

Ja denke für den Bot sollte es reichen. Auch wenn das Details-Fenster dort eigentlich gefordert wird.


----------



## Matti OC (8. Februar 2010)

Hi, mh, MaxMem komme ich nur auf 1600 komisch Ram über 1100 MHz bei Cl 8 

lg


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2010)

Genaues Sys? OS?


----------



## Matti OC (8. Februar 2010)

HI, Win XP und Vista 32Bit, Win 7 64bit geht leider nicht mehr  
XP war etwas schneller, wenn der Ram nicht so extem eingestellt war.

sys etwa gleich mit deinen 

lg Matti


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich frage jetzt nochmal kurz doof an!^^
Muss das System sehr stabil sein beim Super Pi?
Der bricht immer bei der 2. bzw 3. Rechnung ab mit ner Fehlermeldung?
Das kann aber nicht sein, selbst wenn ich ihn mit 4Ghz (Prime stabil) befeure muckt er rum.
Hat da jemand ne idee?


----------



## Alriin (9. Februar 2010)

SuperPi 32M muss schon halbwegs stabil laufen, ja. Allerdings nicht so stabil wie Prime95... also irgendwas könnte da falsch sein.
WAS für eine Fehlermeldung spuckt er aus?


----------



## timbola (9. Februar 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich frage jetzt nochmal kurz doof an!^^
> Muss das System sehr stabil sein beim Super Pi?
> Der bricht immer bei der 2. bzw 3. Rechnung ab mit ner Fehlermeldung?
> Das kann aber nicht sein, selbst wenn ich ihn mit 4Ghz (Prime stabil) befeure muckt er rum.
> Hat da jemand ne idee?



Oftmals ist das der RAM, der dann nicht stabil läuft. 
Aber eine genaue Fehlerbeschreibung wäre schon besser.


----------



## fuzz3l (9. Februar 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich frage jetzt nochmal kurz doof an!^^
> Muss das System sehr stabil sein beim Super Pi?
> Der bricht immer bei der 2. bzw 3. Rechnung ab mit ner Fehlermeldung?
> Das kann aber nicht sein, selbst wenn ich ihn mit 4Ghz (Prime stabil) befeure muckt er rum.
> Hat da jemand ne idee?



Benchst du unter Vista? Wenn ja, dann schau mal hier nach...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Februar 2010)

roman ist echt ien muster moderator. 
jetzt mus ich nur noch dabei sein und dan ist alles perfekt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

Wie sool das jetzt eigentlich laufen wenn am ende des Wettbewerbs mehrere Leute auf einen Platz sind???
Wird der Preis dann zersägt???


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

Das überlege ich mir wenn es dazu kommt. Ich hoffe ihr kämpft noch ein bisschen um euch abzusetzen


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

Wenn mein 2. i7 920 kommt kann ich auch endlich mein Classified in betrieb nehmen.
Dann noch G.Skill F3-17066CL9T-6GBPS drauf, und schon geht es bei MaxxMem ab. 
Ich hoffe dann komme ich von Platz 2 auf 1 
Aber du kannst davon ausgehen das manche plätze doppelt belegt sein werden.


----------



## Lower (9. Februar 2010)

Ich muss auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Punkte machen! Meine Wakü ist auch bald fertig! 

Dann jag ich die CPU auf 4,5Ghz hoch! 

Zuerst muss ich aber mein Bios flashen, davor habe ich mehr schiss obwohl das bei Asus eh einfach ist!


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Aber du kannst davon ausgehen das manche plätze doppelt belegt sein werden.



Sollte dies der Fall sein gibt es 2 einfache Lösungen:

- Die User enigen sich untereinander
- Es gibt ein Stechen (wird wohl eher der Fall sein)


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

OMG ein stechen...
Wird auf jedenfall interressant.
Nur die frage ist wie das dann aussehen soll...


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Februar 2010)

Ich wurde es aber erstmal mit einer Einigung versuchen! Villt will ja einer das andere lieber haben und wenn nicht gibts halt ein Battle 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

Jap und beim Battle könnt ihr euch auf einiges gefasst machen  Also strengt euch besser vorher an


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jap und beim Battle könnt ihr euch auf einiges gefasst machen  Also strengt euch besser vorher an


 
Dann gibs die Boxhandschuhe in die Hand und ab dafür!


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

Aber einigung naja...
Es wehre zwar das einfachste aber ich glaube nicht dran.
Ich würde sagen das die teilnehmer von Battle dann 1 Monat zeit haben ein möglichst hohes SuperPi ergebnis zu erzielen ohne Taktbeschrenkung oder sowas ähnliches.
Oder wer den höchsten 3DM Takt erziehlt ohne einschränkung.


----------



## Lower (9. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ihr mich fragt würde ich zuerst versuchen mich zu einigen! Ich würde z.B bei den Radi Kits das 12er Kit anstatt das 24er! Bei der Graka und dem Pot genauso! Da würde ich den Pot bevorzugen


----------



## McZonk (9. Februar 2010)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Unser Bauer hat sich für den Fall auch seine Gedanken gemacht und wer sagt denn dass es überhaupt soweit kommt?


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich sage das.
Meiner meinung nach ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit extrem hoch...
Aber wie gesagt abwarten...


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Februar 2010)

^^Hi hi, hast du meinen 3D Mark Score gesehen (habe mir extra Mühe gegeben)


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

OMG du hast das gleiche Ergebniss wie ich und das mit weniger CPU takt und schwächerer Grafik!!!


----------



## coffeinfreak (9. Februar 2010)

Wie lange geht der Wettbewerb?


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

Bis zum 14. März...


----------



## Alriin (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

@True

4050MHz? *g* Da haben wir aber noch ordentlich ungenutzte Rechenkraft!


----------



## onkel-bill (9. Februar 2010)

@ Alriin: machst Du nicht mit?


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> @True
> 
> 4050MHz? *g* Da haben wir aber noch ordentlich ungenutzte Rechenkraft!


 
Und stock 


....hihi


----------



## Alriin (10. Februar 2010)

@onkel-bill

Nein, ich konzentriere mich jetzt mal voll auf den Sempron 140. Möchte da in wPrime und PCMark05 ordentlich Global-Points machen... was mit dem Crosshair III Formula aber nicht so leicht ist.


----------



## dorow (10. Februar 2010)

Um das Problem mit einer doppel Platzierung zu umgehen würde ich, die Ergebnisse nach ihrem Erstellungs Zeitpunkt berücksichtigen. Nach dem Motto wehr zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst. Sollten dann immer noch z.B. zwei Laute auf demselben Platz sein, Addiert man alle Ergebnisse ( der beiden) und hat dann hoffentlich einen unterschied.


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, mh, MaxMem komme ich nur auf 1600 komisch Ram über 1100 MHz bei Cl 8
> 
> lg


Mit den richtigen Einstellungen sollte mehr drin sein... ich hab bis lang ~1550 erreicht mit ~1037 MHz bei 9-9-8-20- 1T 66(?) und halbwegs optimierten Sublatenzen... 
Ich will auch nen CL7er DDR3-2k-RAM haben  - dann würde ich auch mindestens 1700 schaffen xD... Mal sehen, wie sich das hier so entwickelt.
Vermutlich sind die Backups von euch auch im 1500-1650er Bereich oder sogar noch höher ^^


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2010)

Mein bester Score bewegte sich bei rund 1585 Punkten. Für den Benchmark brauch es auf jeden Fall gute Riegel, sonst kann man ihn sich direkt sparen.


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2010)

Was hast du denn für welche?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Februar 2010)

hmm ...an maxmem habe ich mich noch gar nicht rangemacht.

Sollte ich wohl doch frühzeitig mit anfangen um ein brauchbares Ergebniss zu erzielen.

Anscheinend ist das doch zeitaufwendiger als gedacht


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für welche?


Corsair XMS3 1600C7 blabla, kurzum Elpida BBSE.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube ich sage nichts weiter dazu, für ein P55 Sys mit nur Dual-Channel (und auch nicht den besten RAM) 
konnte ich Gestern doch noch ein brauchbares Ergebnis erziehlen


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2010)

Tri-Channel hilft dir nur mit richtigen Latenzen.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2010)

Und mit DDR2 Ram ist man total verloren


----------



## onkel-bill (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die G.Skill Trident PC3-16000.
Ich hab bei 1002@ 8-8-8-22 1T knapp über 1500.
Mehr is, denk ich, damit nicht drin...


----------



## Alriin (11. Februar 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Corsair XMS3 1600C7 blabla, kurzum Elpida BBSE.



Die gibt es in 2 Versionen... ver2.1 - die hab ich - haben keine Elpida und gehen dementsprechend kacke. Und ver2.2 - die hat McZonk - DIE haben Elpida oben.


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2010)

right  Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die aktuell noch Elpida drauf haben. Sind ja schon etwas älter. Aber jetzt mal BTT


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2010)

So, ich denke ich habe das Maximum erreicht... irgendwie hängt der Benchmark echt vom Tag ab - oder wie ist es zu erklären, dass (leicht) bessere Settings manchmal ~100P weniger bringen? 

Naja egal, den Score lade ich natürlich noch nicht hoch.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Februar 2010)

^^Hmm schade, ich hätte ihn gerne gesehen


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2010)

Dein bester ist 1599, oder? Mein Score ist auch um die 1600


----------



## Alriin (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Schöner Score.


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Freakezoit schrieb:


> Schade das ich nicht dran teilnehmen kann aber hier mal was feines für die maxxmem liste, natürlich außer konkurenz. (Sollte Deutscher Rekord sein vorallem im Dual Channel, global 5ter @ HWbot    ) :
> 
> 
> 1977.8 | Freakezoit | i7 920 @ 4713 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 1122.2 , 7-8-7-20 1T | Link



Hi, nette score, aber ich wäre nicht so weit weg. allerdings mit Triple Channel:  1894  
lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (12. Februar 2010)

1977 
da bin ich weit weg von... liegt aber imo an der Latenz  - das beste was ich bekomme ist 39,7 ns -> 161X Punkte

CL7 (~37ns) würde schon über 1700 bringen, aber dafür ist mein RAM zu schlecht 

Viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Februar 2010)

Joa latenz macht fast alles aus , aber die wahl des richtigen Qpi multis hat mir mehr gebracht. Auf jedenfall geht da noch was , der ram kann noch mehr. Nur hänge ich mit 47xx Uncore schon am brech limit unter Wasser. Spannung am ram war 1.95-6V .Vtt .. sag ich nix zu.
Meine beste latenz lag bei 34.1 ns im Dual channel. Aber dafür war die Perf. im A... nur knapp 1900 maxxmem punkte


----------



## Lower (12. Februar 2010)

Wie es aussieht kommen bei mir die 2000er Domis GT rein mit CL8 

Werde meinen RAM gut verkaufen können und die sind nicht sehr teuer!


----------



## Eiche (12. Februar 2010)

aber die ergebnisse sind echt komischhabe nur 337 punkte mit win7 maxxmem


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2010)

Hi, Alex hab dich  
HWBOT MaxxMem hall of fame

lg Matti


----------



## Eiche (12. Februar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, Alex hab dich
> HWBOT MaxxMem hall of fame
> 
> lg Matti


na zum glück seit ihr beim wettbewerb nicht dabei ihr 2


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Februar 2010)

Joa haben tuest du mich aber mit Tripple gegen Dual. Denk dran ich bekomme dich eh wieder ein


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2010)

na da hab ihr aber glück  

HWBOT Matti OC's 2058.6 marks MaxxMem run with DDR3 @ 1092MHz


----------



## Don_Dan (12. Februar 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Joa latenz macht fast alles aus , aber die wahl des richtigen Qpi multis hat mir mehr gebracht. Auf jedenfall geht da noch was , der ram kann noch mehr. Nur hänge ich mit 47xx Uncore schon am brech limit unter Wasser. Spannung am ram war 1.95-6V .Vtt .. sag ich nix zu.
> Meine beste latenz lag bei 34.1 ns im Dual channel. Aber dafür war die Perf. im A... nur knapp 1900 maxxmem punkte



Oh oh, die armen Chips.... wenn du die Geschwindigkeit mit 3 Sticks hinbekommst würde das einen irren Wert geben, an der Latenz würde sich wohl nicht mehr viel tun. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das auch jetzt schon ein super Ergebnis, bin mal gespannt wie der Wettbewerb hier noch weitergeht.



Matti OC schrieb:


> na da hab ihr aber glück
> 
> HWBOT Matti OC's 2058.6 marks MaxxMem run with DDR3 @ 1092MHz



Sehr schöner Score!

Können die das auch mit CL7?


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2010)

Hi, CL 6.0 Ram um die 900 oder CL 8.0 um die  Ram 1100 geht, aber CL. 7.0 ka 

lg Matti


----------



## Don_Dan (12. Februar 2010)

Okay, danke. Bei welcher Spannung bist du denn?


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2010)

H, um die 1,73 laut Bios  , soweit ich weiß hab Ihr doch die Speicher bei euch im Forum getestet. @ G.Skill 2133 Cl. 9.0 9 9 24.
Wie weit könnte man gehen @ Voltage 

lg Matti


----------



## Don_Dan (12. Februar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> H, um die 1,73 laut Bios  , soweit ich weiß hab Ihr doch die Speicher bei euch im Forum getestet. @ G.Skill 2133 Cl. 9.0 9 9 24.
> Wie weit könnte man gehen @ Voltage
> 
> lg Matti



Ja, SF3D hat einen Test zu denen gemacht, max 1,84V, so hoch würde ich aber nicht gehen. Ich habe mein persönliches Limit für Hyper Chips bei 1,75 bis 1,80V gesetzt, Freakezoit zeigt aber dass sie wohl noch mehr vertragen. ^^
Sind das denn BBSE oder Hyper? Denn deine laufen ein gutes Stück besser mit CL6 als die von SF3D. Ansonsten sind die Ergebnisse vergleichbar. ( Habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut, bin mir ziemlich sicher dass da BBSE drauf sind. )


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Februar 2010)

Jetzt geht's aber richtig los, siehe Matti OC.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Februar 2010)

Hi, na ja im 2006 ist es nicht so einfach, da ich keine 5870 habe

im Super Pi würde denn noch was gehn

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass alle Test unter XP besser laufen und i7 immer Vorteil ist. ( ob das so Fair ist, ich finde nicht, aber wie sollte man es besser machen, vllt unter teilen in AMD / Intel je nach Kernen oder NV / ATi, fragen über fragen , na ja gut, Fair finde ich, dass keiner eine Super Score im 2006 hat, im anderen Foren waren da einige Score recht zweifelhaft )

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2010)

Ach im 06er geht bei mir noch ein wenig was 

Und mal schauen wie sich meine rams bei MaxxMem so schlagen


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Februar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, na ja im 2006 ist es nicht so einfach, da ich keine 5870 habe



Ich meinte halt nur, jetzt sind wir bereits im 26.000er-Bereich, viel höher wird es meines Wissens nach unter Luft und vielleicht Wasser auch nicht mehr gehen, unter LN² natürlich schon, aber dann wirds langsam fies gegenüber den "normalen" Menschen, die hier auch was gewinnen möchten.


----------



## fuzz3l (13. Februar 2010)

In keiner Low-Clock Challenge kann kein "normaler" User etwas gewinnen...
Da zählt maximale Performance und die richtigen Tricks und die kennt nunmal kein "normaler" User...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2010)

Klar ist es schwierig gegen Erfahrene anzukommen.
Aber ohne Gegner kein Wettkampf......Schumi hört ja auch nicht aus Rücksicht auf F1 zu fahren

Aber hat ja auch was gutes ....und zwar
Anderen "neuen" zu zeigen was alles möglich ist wenn man sich länger mit benchen beschäftigt und so ihren Ehrgeiz zu wecken das auch zu lernen.

Genau aus dem Grund habe ich mal damit begonnen ......es nervte tierisch das andere viel mehr aus der gleichen Hardware wie ich rausgeholt haben und ich wollte wissen wie das geht .
Also habe ich mich damit beschäftigt und dazu gelernt


----------



## onkel-bill (13. Februar 2010)

Na ja, ich finde es schon ziemlich gut, wie dieser Contest angelegt wurde:

MaxxMem wurde bestimmt mit reingenommen, weil darüber jelativ wenig bekannt ist, so das erst mal Tweaks und ortimale Einstellungen herausgefunden werden müssen.

Bei den anderen beiden gibt es ja die Limitierung des CPU-Taktes.
Sicher ist man dort mit einem i7 im Vorteil, aber durch das Limit braucht man keine Dice / LN2 bzw. EE-Prozessoren. Bestimmt haben einige nen Q9550 (z.B.) und den kriegt man ja auch wenns gut läuft auf 4,3 GHz. Ne 285 dazu, und man hat n passables 3DM06-Ergebnis.

Sinn dahinter ist sicher, Neulinge zum Fragen anzuregen, und anzuspornen sich zu verbessern...
Und wenn´s was zu gewinnen gibt, ist der Ansporn natürlich noch größer! 

@ True: legst Du im SuperPi nochmal nach? 

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

Also ich lege auf jeden Fall nochmal nach im SuperPi 
Hab grad noch nen MaxxMem-Score hochgeladen. Der 22er-Multi bewirkt echte Wunder 

Wenn ich jetzt noch niedrigere Latenzen setzen könnte, wäre das optimal... geht aber leider nicht. Oder es muss ein neuer RAM her ^^
Nächste Woche mach ich mich dann mal an den 3DMark ran. Auch, wenn meine GTX285 gegen die 58XX natürlich nicht ankommt.


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2010)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> MaxxMem wurde bestimmt mit reingenommen, weil darüber jelativ wenig bekannt ist, so das erst mal Tweaks und ortimale Einstellungen herausgefunden werden müssen.



Jep  Außerdem ist es mal was anderes. Falls der Benchmark irgendwann vllt. Punkte bringt, haben wir einen kleinen Vorteil


----------



## onkel-bill (13. Februar 2010)

Dann kann ich auf jeden Fall dazu beitragen, daß MaxxMem unter Win Server 2003 Standart besser abschneidet, als unter XP. Dies müßte aber noch durch andere Member bestätigt werden... 

Weiterhin war es bei mir so, daß generell der erste RUN der beste war, bei Wiederholungen verschlechterte sich das Ergebnis bei mir immer, und blieb nach dem 2. Mal gleich hoch.

Ein hoher CPU-Takt ist mitentscheidend, und keines wegs zu vernachlässigen...
(was wohl klar sein dürfte... )


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

Frage: Ist es bei dir der CPU-Takt oder der Multi, der entscheidend ist? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Multi ne große Rolle spielt...

Und: Ist win 2k3 aufgrund von Syscache schneller? Das ist da ja standardmäßig eingestellt, bei XP muss man es manuell ändern. Man müsste mal XP mit Syscache und 2k3 vergleichen.... Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Matti OC (13. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich musste etwas nach legen  sorry Datum @  2008 stimmt nicht ganz

HWBOT MaxxMem hall of fame

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

So einen Uncore-Takt würde ich auch gerne fahren können... 
Sowas wäre beim 920er maximal mit DICE möglich


----------



## Matti OC (13. Februar 2010)

Nee, versuch mal mit Uncore 21


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ich musste etwas nach legen  sorry Datum @  2008 stimmt nicht ganz
> 
> HWBOT MaxxMem hall of fame
> 
> lg Matti



 Nicht so wild. Dein Ergebnis zählt ja nicht für Punkte.


----------



## onkel-bill (13. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Frage: Ist es bei dir der CPU-Takt oder der Multi, der entscheidend ist? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Multi ne große Rolle spielt...



Ich denke, bei mir limitiert das Board. Mehr wie BCLK 218 (unter CPU-Z 217,5) will es einfach nicht... hoffendlich wirds durch WaKü besser.
Frage: wie hast Du beim 920er nen 22er Multi hingekriegt?  EDIT. Habs schon, Last auf nur 1 Kern...



theLamer schrieb:


> Und: Ist win 2k3 aufgrund von Syscache schneller? Das ist da ja standardmäßig eingestellt, bei XP muss man es manuell ändern. Man müsste mal XP mit Syscache und 2k3 vergleichen.... Wer hat Lust?



Ich werds mal machen. Hatte ich zwar schon ausprobiert, aber habe keine Screens gemacht, da ich nicht mal annähernd an 15xx rangekommen bin...

Ich wollte eigendlich Server 2008 noch ausprobieren...


----------



## Matti OC (13. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nicht so wild. Dein Ergebnis zählt ja nicht für Punkte.



Schau mal unter meinen Namen 
PCGHX-HWbot-Member  aber nur hier im Forum


----------



## Eiche (13. Februar 2010)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Na ja, ich finde es schon ziemlich gut, wie dieser Contest angelegt wurde:
> 
> MaxxMem wurde bestimmt mit reingenommen, weil darüber jelativ wenig bekannt ist, so das erst mal Tweaks und ortimale Einstellungen herausgefunden werden müssen.
> 
> ...


leider hatt ein neuling gegen solche hardware kein chache ab i3 ist das OC  leistung potential zu hoch da kommt kein q6 oder q9 mit und AMD schon garnicht 
werder bei PI noch bei 3Dmark06 bei MAXXMEM vilt.  

verstehe auch nicht warum dann der i9 nicht mitmachen darf oder fremi die i3,i5 und i7 sind ehe unschlagbar in 2 von 3 der disiplinen


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

Es liegt vorrangig an der Pro-MHz-Leistung... natürlich auch ein Bisschen am OC-Potential. Mit einem i3 wirst du wegen dem Cache nicht viel reißen können.

Wenn du aber trotzdem dein Können unter Beweis stellen willst, ist neben dem HWBOT-Team, in das ich dich gerne einlade, das was für dich: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...e-liste-relatives-oc-potenzial-eures-pcs.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## Eiche (13. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Es liegt vorrangig an der Pro-MHz-Leistung... natürlich auch ein Bisschen am OC-Potential. Mit einem i3 wirst du wegen dem Cache nicht viel reißen können.
> 
> Wenn du aber trotzdem dein Können unter Beweis stellen willst, ist neben dem HWBOT-Team, in das ich dich gerne einlade, das was für dich:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...e-liste-relatives-oc-potenzial-eures-pcs.html
> ...


ne lass mal die ergebnisse davon sind ehe "relativ" und daher unbrauchbar^^
meiner ist jetzt schon bei maxi 50mhz mehr cpu takt blue screen beim  ram das selbe ddr2 1000 macht er nicht mit 4 bänken 
aber währe bei hilfe im OC sehr verbunten für 24/7


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> verstehe auch nicht warum dann der i9 nicht mitmachen darf oder fremi die i3,i5 und i7 sind ehe unschlagbar in 2 von 3 der disiplinen



Jeder soll möglichst die gleichen Chancen haben. Es ist schon schwierig da natrürlich nicht allen die gleichen finanziellen Mittel zur verfügung stehen. Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat soll auch an die Hardware kommen.


----------



## Eiche (13. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jeder soll möglichst die gleichen Chancen haben. Es ist schon schwierig da natrürlich nicht allen die gleichen finanziellen Mittel zur verfügung stehen. Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat soll auch an die Hardware kommen.


und da kommt plan 2 ins spiel wer das geld hat brauch die preisse nicht mehr oder (ausser preiss 2  )? nein verstehe das system schon das team nach vorne deshalb habe ich ja auch hoch geladen was geht


----------



## Ü50 (13. Februar 2010)

@zeffer

auch "Neulinge" haben eine Chance, zumindest etwas zu lernen. Gewinnen werden sicherlich die Jenigen, die sich das schon vor Jahren angeeignet haben. Dies hindert mich jedoch nicht daran, weiter zu lernen. Dies hat sicherlich etwas mit Ehrgeiz zu tuen.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2010)

also, ich finde die Regeln schon gut. Wenn man zu stark reglementiert dann fühlen sich die, die ihr Geld in High-End Hardware investiert haben beschissen. Allerdings kann es auchnet sein, dass jemand mit nem Quad-CF Gespann ohne Aufwand erster wird.


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

Eben. Und die Leute die gute Hardware haben
- haben sie selber gekauft
- holen viele Puntke fürs HWBOT-Team

Denke, dass das recht adäquat gelöst ist.


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> also, ich finde die Regeln schon gut. Wenn man zu stark reglementiert dann fühlen sich die, die ihr Geld in High-End Hardware investiert haben beschissen. Allerdings kann es auchnet sein, dass jemand mit nem Quad-CF Gespann ohne Aufwand erster wird.



Prefekt wäre es wenn jeder User den selben PC hätte...

Wenn ihr Ideen habt um es in Zukunft noch fairer zu machen - lasst es mich wissen. Ich saß lange am Contest und habe mir die Regeln genau überlegt. Meiner Meinung nach eine gute Lösung wie es aktuell ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2010)

joa, ich fände es blöd wenn du jetzt anfangen würdest einzuteilen. Es gibt immer Hardware die in einer Klasse die beste ist. Aber vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn nicht nur die ersten 10 Punkte kriegen. MAch doch 20 draus oder so, dann kommt man mit etwas schwächerer HW zumindest an Punkte und wird nicht mit 0 abgestempelt und mit anderen gleichgesetzt obwohl man ein besseres Ergebnis hat als die.


----------



## Eiche (14. Februar 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> joa, ich fände es blöd wenn du jetzt anfangen würdest einzuteilen. Es gibt immer Hardware die in einer Klasse die beste ist. Aber vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn nicht nur die ersten 10 Punkte kriegen. MAch doch 20 draus oder so, dann kommt man mit etwas schwächerer HW zumindest an Punkte und wird nicht mit 0 abgestempelt und mit anderen gleichgesetzt obwohl man ein besseres Ergebnis hat als die.


jo oder 10 punkte mit 0,5 dann haste auch eine 20er scala


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Februar 2010)

joa, hauptsache man wird auch mit etwas schwächer HW zumindest seelisch "belohnt"


----------



## der8auer (14. Februar 2010)

Darauf könnte ich mich evtl. noch einlassen. Überlege es mir mal.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Februar 2010)

klingt doch gut


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Februar 2010)

So Matti OC`s WR ist geschichte 
Hab matti ja gesagt ich knack den 

HWBOT Freakezoit's 2262.8 marks MaxxMem run with DDR3 @ 1167MHz


----------



## der8auer (14. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch zum neuen WR!

VCore ist aber echt overkill


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Februar 2010)

Unter last nur bei 1.61v ( ist ja auch unter wasser, die cpu liebt spannung, das ist echt unnormal wie die mitm ram / uncore abgeht)


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch zum Weltrekord! 

Und 2,06V Vdimm.....  Das werd ich meinen Domis nicht zumuten...


----------



## Gamer_95 (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kann Freakezoit garnet am Wettbewerb teilnehmen weil man im PCGHX team sein... Und er ist im OCX team.


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kann Freakezoit garnet am Wettbewerb teilnehmen weil man im PCGHX team sein... Und er ist im OCX team.



Wir nehmen ja auch nicht teil, wir sind nur zur Unterhaltung hier.


----------



## Gamer_95 (14. Februar 2010)

Ahsoo OKK...
Ist kein Problem... Hat mich nur gerade gewundert...
Bei Matti OC ist es das gleiche...


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Februar 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Weltrekord!
> 
> Und 2,06V Vdimm.....  Das werd ich meinen Domis nicht zumuten...


Ohne die Klimaanlage (die macht -5°C am ausgang ,rotary kompressor sei dank) Würde ich das auch nicht machen. 
Mobo hat nicht mehr als 8-9°C. Ram Ca. 5°C max.


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Februar 2010)

Das geht, aber trotzdem schon irre. Besorg dir mal einen Rampot und lass die Teile bei 7-7-6-20 rennen.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Februar 2010)

wow, glückwunsch auch von mir !


----------



## Gamer_95 (14. Februar 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Besorg dir mal einen Rampot und lass die Teile bei 7-7-6-20 rennen.



Und die meisten sagen den RAM unter Wasser zu setzen wehre unsinnig 
Gibt es überhaupt einen Ram Pot???
Nie von sowas gehört...


----------



## Matti OC (15. Februar 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So Matti OC`s WR ist geschichte
> Hab matti ja gesagt ich knack den
> 
> HWBOT Freakezoit's 2262.8 marks MaxxMem run with DDR3 @ 1167MHz



 glückwunsch 

Die Voltagen sind mir alle etwas zuhoch, dann bleibe ich lieber hinter Dir.

lg Matti


----------



## Alriin (15. Februar 2010)

@Gamer_95

Irgendwer hat sich mal sowas gebaut. Hab das fertige Teil aber nie gesehen.


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Februar 2010)

Nanok baut welche bzw. hat welche gebaut und die auch verkauft.
Hyperhorn hat zum Beispiel einen, der aber soweit ich weiß noch nicht im Einsatz war:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-galerie-ln2-dice-container-2.html#post592740


----------



## Don_Dan (15. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Und die meisten sagen den RAM unter Wasser zu setzen wehre unsinnig
> Gibt es überhaupt einen Ram Pot???
> Nie von sowas gehört...



RAM mit Wasser zu kühlen halte ich persönlich auch für übertrieben, gerade wenn man häufig Speicher tauscht ist das eher lästig. Ein guter Lüfter tut's da auch.

Und wie schon erwähnt wurde, RAM pot gibt es und wurde schon gebaut.
Hier der Thread von Nanok:
Dryice to cool ram - XtremeSystems Forums
Hier der Thread von Kingpin, mit seinem neuen Pot für die Dominator GT:
Superpi 32M ALL OUT - kingpincooling.com


----------



## Semih91 (16. Februar 2010)

@Roman:
Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn man zum Beispiel einen Ergebnis erzielt hat, ein Bild gemacht hat inkl. mit dem Texteditor und danach wieder besseren Ergebnis erzielt hat, aber diesesmal vergessen hat, dass man mit dem Texteditor den Namen zu schreiben etc., muss man dann mit dem schlechteren Ergebnis sich zufrieden geben??


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2010)

Ja bzw. du solltest noch mal benchen. Ergebnisse ohne Textfeld sind nicht gültig.


----------



## Semih91 (16. Februar 2010)

Och man ejj, habe mit Textfeld 508 Punkte, ohne Textfeld 548


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2010)

Dann versuch nochmal alles rauszuholen und die 560 zu schaffen  
Ich bin auch dauernd noch am Testen, aber bislang ist 1613 das beste...


----------



## Semih91 (16. Februar 2010)

Wieso 560??
592 Punkte ist das Meiste hier im Forum, was erreicht wurde, was es normal ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke, mit meinem D9GMH müsste dies möglich sein


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das meiste *544970 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Februar 2010)

Ich frag mich, warum MaxMem machnal den VRam nimmt. Bei mir ist das noch nie passiert.

Aber mit Sockel 775 und DDr2 sind 600-700 kein Problem. FSB so hoch wie möglich, Ram kann ruhig auf CL5 laufen, hauptsache der kommt an die 1300 Mhz ran. Hatte selber fast 700 Punkte gehabt, hab aber kein Screenshot gemacht, weil ich dachte da geht noch mehr

Frage zu Maxmem. Bei otionen kann man die Priority auf high stellen, auf standard ist es auf normal. bei mir hat es ein paar punkte gebracht. Ist das erlaubt?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Don_Dan (16. Februar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Wieso 560??
> 592 Punkte ist das Meiste hier im Forum, was erreicht wurde, was es normal ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke, mit meinem D9GMH müsste dies möglich sein



600 Punkte sind auf jeden Fall drin! 



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Frage zu Maxmem. Bei otionen kann man die Priority auf high stellen, auf standard ist es auf normal. bei mir hat es ein paar punkte gebracht. Ist das erlaubt?



Klar ist das erlaubt!


----------



## Freakezoit (17. Februar 2010)

Joa True Monkey sieht lustig aus , leider hat das program ab und zu macken , aber deines ist leider kein ergebniss welches anerkannt werden würde. So schön es auch aussieht.  

Noch so nen tipp am Rande , Nicht unter win hochziehn , das bring nix im vergleich zu höherem Boot Takt 
Prio ist auch so ne sache , da bringen andere dinge deutlich mehr.
Natürlich werde ich nicht schreiben welche.... das wäre ja dann zu einfach. Ich versuche  in den nächsten Wochen meinen Rekord noch weiter auszubauen. Wakü reicht dafür leider nicht , aber meine SS wird das schon richten. Im moment bin ich nicht vom Ramtakt begrenzt sondern eher vom Uncore / Blck & Cpu takt. Und da hilft nur Kälte & Spannung 
Mich nervt nur das der i7 920 zwar abbartig gut vom Uncore / Ram unter wasser geht dafür aber Viel Vcore braucht. Aber man kann nicht alles haben vorallem wenn man für die Cpu nur ~140€ bezahlt hat.


----------



## dorow (17. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich finde die Punkte in 0,5 schritten nicht gut! Jetzt haben die  Leute (mich inbegriffen) die eine SOCKEL 775 CPU und DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher haben keine Chance mehr unter die ersten 10 zu gelangen . 
Somit reicht schon eine GTX 260 mit mittelmäßiger Punktzahl im 3DMakr06, um ganz vorne mit zu mischen (dank I5 und DDR3). Vorher gelangte meinem System noch unter die ersten 10 jetzt dank 0,5 Punkte nicht mehr. Und wie kann es sein das z.B. DasRegal, onkel-bill, theLamer in der Liste geführt wird obwohl er in manchen Benchmarks keine Ergebnis hat! Müssen nicht alle 3 Benchmarks gemacht werden um gelistet zu werden. Es soll hier kein Neid von meiner Seite ausgehen, aber der vernisshalber sollten diese User die fehlenden Benchmarks nachreichen oder gestrichen werden.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Februar 2010)

würde ich nicht sagen, wenn du nun aus irgendeinem Grund eine der benchmarks nicht machen kannst, ist es doch doof dann ausgeschlossen zu werden


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. Februar 2010)

@ der8auer
Sollen jetzt eigentlich noch evt. Preise dazukommen oder ist jetzt absolut Ende???


----------



## theLamer (17. Februar 2010)

Habe heute mal 3DMark 2006 gebencht... Ergebnisse folgen^^


----------



## dorow (17. Februar 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> würde ich nicht sagen, wenn du nun aus irgendeinem Grund eine der benchmarks nicht machen kannst, ist es doch doof dann ausgeschlossen zu werden


Jeder PC hat eine Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher somit kann er jeden Benchmark machen. Und bekommt somit auch ein Ergebnis für die Tabelle. Der Wettbewerb läuft ja bis zum 14 März. Und wer bis dahin in allen 3 Benchmarks Ergebnis hat sollte natürlich in der Tabelle erscheinen, aber vorher nicht.


----------



## theLamer (17. Februar 2010)

dorow schrieb:
			
		

> Somit reicht schon eine GTX 260 mit mittelmäßiger Punktzahl im 3DMakr06, um ganz vorne mit zu mischen (dank I5 und DDR3). Vorher gelangte meinem System noch unter die ersten 10 jetzt dank 0,5 Punkte nicht mehr. Und wie kann es sein das z.B. *DasRegal, onkel-bill, theLamer* in der Liste geführt wird obwohl er in manchen Benchmarks keine Ergebnis hat! Müssen nicht alle 3 Benchmarks gemacht werden um gelistet zu werden. Es soll hier kein Neid von meiner Seite ausgehen, aber der vernisshalber sollten diese User die fehlenden Benchmarks nachreichen oder gestrichen werden.


Hihi, wir haben doch noch Scores/Backups  - onkel-bill z.B. einen 8min 00 xxx -RUN (nicht weitersagen ) und ich auch noch einen (knapp besseren) SuperPI sowie ein paar 3DMark Runs. NUr eben noch nicht hochgeladen, der Wettbewerb läuft ja noch lange. Wir haben die Katze eben noch im Sack. 

Stay tuned


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Punkte in 0,5 schritten nicht gut! Jetzt haben die  Leute (mich inbegriffen) die eine SOCKEL 775 CPU und DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher haben keine Chance mehr unter die ersten 10 zu gelangen .
> Somit reicht schon eine GTX 260 mit mittelmäßiger Punktzahl im 3DMakr06, um ganz vorne mit zu mischen (dank I5 und DDR3). Vorher gelangte meinem System noch unter die ersten 10 jetzt dank 0,5 Punkte nicht mehr. Und wie kann es sein das z.B. DasRegal, onkel-bill, theLamer in der Liste geführt wird obwohl er in manchen Benchmarks keine Ergebnis hat! Müssen nicht alle 3 Benchmarks gemacht werden um gelistet zu werden. Es soll hier kein Neid von meiner Seite ausgehen, aber der vernisshalber sollten diese User die fehlenden Benchmarks nachreichen oder gestrichen werden.



Das 0,5er System ist ja nur testweise. Wenns zu negativ ist dann änder ichs wieder. Du musst nicht alle Benchmarks laufen lassen um in der Liste geführt zu werden.



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> @ der8auer
> Sollen jetzt eigentlich noch evt. Preise dazukommen oder ist jetzt absolut Ende???



Das IKONIK Gehäuse fehlt noch. Ansonsten ist erst mal Ende.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das 0,5 Punkte System Gut, da man so viel duelieren kann und es besser/schneller geht an Punkte zu kommen!

Es ist auch klar, dass nicht alle sofort ihr besten Scores gepostet haben, da ja so keine Bewegung in den Wettbewerb kommen würde!
*habe auchnoch mind 3 Punkte auf der Platte, aber die werden wohl für einen Preis nicht reichen*

MFG


----------



## onkel-bill (17. Februar 2010)

@ Dorow das ist ganz einfache Mathematik. 2x 9 Punkte sind halt mehr wie 3x5... 
Und dabei ist es nich von Vorteil, in einem Benchmark, keine Ergebnisse abzuliefern.
Denn wer in SuperPi vorne liegt, sollte auch ein einigermaßen guten Score im 3dMark abliefern.
Oder hat jemand ne 1366-CPU mit ner 6600GT gepaart? 

@ TheLamer: PETZE

Entweder hab ich mir beim benchen nen RAM-Riegel "angeknackst" oder (was ich nicht hoffen will) mein Speichercontroller spinnt... Was vorher mit 6-7-6 lief, geht jetzt nur noch mit 7-7-7 oder 7-8-7...  Manchmal werden nur 4GB hochgefahren... 



Ich finde das 0,5er Pkte System auch besser. ich denke, es wird helfen, Gleichplatzierungen zu vermeiden.

Hab denn auch mal nen 3DMark Score abgeladen...


----------



## Freakezoit (17. Februar 2010)

onkel-bill 

Wieviel volt haste den rams den gegeben , und wie haste die gekühlt ??
Des deutet eher auf den Riegel hin, der baut wohl deutlich ab.

Super pi & 3d benches sind zwei paar schuhe.  Wer in 3d schnell ist ist noch lange nicht im Spi schnell.


----------



## theLamer (17. Februar 2010)

Na hoffenlich hat deine HW nix abbekommen, wäre ja schade drum... Ich hab auch probeweise mal PLL auf 1,89V gesetzt, bringt bezüglich OC bislang eher nix... QPI 1,45V+ hingegen schon xD


----------



## X Broster (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
mit meinem AMD CPU sehe ich nach meinen bisherigen Benchmarks ziemlich dämlich da, um es mal ehrlich zu sagen.
Jedenfalls hab ich bislang MaxxMen und SuperPi ausprobiert. Intels in meiner Leistungsklasse sind trotzdem Meilenweit entfernt. Denk ihr, in 3D Mark 06 hinge man trotz AMD Prozzi weniger hinter den Intels hinterher, als in den beiden Benchmarks? (Besitze einen PII 720 und würde evt. zur 5850 greifen).
MfG


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Februar 2010)

Muss leider sagen, dass du auch im 06er hinterherhängen wirst!

Komme selbst mit nem X4 955BE@4GHz und ner GTX 260@720/xxxx/xxxx nicht über 20k hinaus 

MFG


----------



## onkel-bill (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hab heute die H²O kühlung aufs Board gebaut, damit kann es eigendlich nicht zusammen hängen, oder?

Der Rechner wollte nach dem Zusammenbau nicht mehr starten, (EVGA Besitzer können vvlt etwas damit anfangen: die LEDs haben bei 68 abgebrochen, normaler Weiser kommt danach bei mir C1, C3, 25, 26...) Na ja, dann ganz normale Fehler Suche halt:

ALLES AB. Nix, Fehler immer noch. Kabel kontolliert/nachgedrückt... Nix...

Bis ich anfing, RAM Riegel raus zu nehmen. 2 liefen im Slot 1 problemlos, einer zuckte rum...

Aber dann plötzlich, nach einem Hardware-Reset, sprang er an... Wieder durchgetestet... 2 Riegel, unterschiedliche Bänke, 2 bzw. 3 Riegel....

Der rechner steht bei mir, wenn ich benche auf Fensterbrett. (Immo -5°C). Ich hab 2x 140er Lüfter so montiert, das sie aufs Board/Ram blasen. Mein max Vmem war max 1,75V. 

Ich hoffe eigendlich darauf, daß es "nur" n RAM-Riegel ist, und nicht der Speicher-Contoller.



Freakezoit schrieb:


> onkel-bill
> 
> Super pi & 3d benches sind zwei paar schuhe.  Wer in 3d schnell ist  ist noch lange nicht im Spi schnell.



Aber andersrum eigendlich schon... 
Ich hatte ja mit der HD 4890 schon 23k Pkte

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Na hoffenlich hat deine HW nix abbekommen, wäre ja schade drum... Ich hab auch probeweise mal PLL auf 1,89V gesetzt, bringt bezüglich OC bislang eher nix... QPI 1,45V+ hingegen schon xD


 
Pll eher nach unten als nach oben über 1.8v bringt nix. 1.5v läuft meist deutlich besser & stabiler.

Es ist der ram , (bei dir wird es wohl auch der sein , der am weitesten von der CPU entfernt ist ) So ist es bei mir sowie auch bei anderen gewesen , Spd von nem Ganzen modul draufgeflasht und die laufen wieder.


----------



## onkel-bill (18. Februar 2010)

Japp, der, der am weitesten von der CPU entfernt ist!

Hast Du nen LINK, wie das funktioniert...?

THX für Deine Hilfe!

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Matti OC (18. Februar 2010)

HI, hast du noch ein x48 Mainboard?

Mit dem SPD Tool 0.63 auf einen X48 Board, SPD von einen intakten Ram kopiert, dann einfach auf dem defekten Ram, dass gespeicherte SPD flashen.

lg Matti


----------



## onkel-bill (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab n EVGA X58 SLI LE...

Mal gucken, ob es da auch geht...

THX

onkel-bill


----------



## Matti OC (18. Februar 2010)

Hi, wird leiden nicht gehen, dass SPD Tool kann den Ram nicht auslesen  
geteste habe ich es mit einen EVGA 790i und Asus WS x48, da geht es auch ohne Probleme.

lg Matti


----------



## onkel-bill (18. Februar 2010)

Hmm, na ja, okay.
Trotzdem DANKE!

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Lower (18. Februar 2010)

Öhm iwie kapier ich nicht was mit Silverstone ist. Er steht überall in den Listen, hat auch richtig upgeloadet aber dann steht bei den Punkten ein -? der8auer ist er gesperrt oder sowas?


----------



## der8auer (18. Februar 2010)

Er war beim Hochladen der Ergebnisse im Team, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Habe ihn in der Liste gelassen, aber vom Ranking gestrichen.


----------



## Lower (18. Februar 2010)

D.h alle anderen rücken um einen Schritt nach oben? ich warte mittlerweile ungeduldig auf meine neuen Wakü Komponenten, dann kann ich richtig loslegen! 

Mein Ziel ist der Pot!


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Februar 2010)

da sind wir schon 2 !!^^
@der8auer

wie wärs wenn du die Preisverteilung nicht linear organisierst, sondern es so amchst, dass dich der erste halt was aussuchen darf und der zweite danach, bis nixmehr übrig bleibt. IKch könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt die lieber den Pot als ne 5670 haben wollen. Ist doch doof wenn die dann schlechtere Ergebnisse posten müssen!


----------



## theLamer (18. Februar 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs wenn du die Preisverteilung nicht linear organisierst, sondern es so amchst, dass dich der erste halt was aussuchen darf und der zweite danach, bis nixmehr übrig bleibt. IKch könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt die lieber den Pot als ne 5670 haben wollen. Ist doch doof wenn die dann schlechtere Ergebnisse posten müssen!


Ja, das wäre optimal 
Ist ne gute Idee

Platz 2 hatte ich mir aber eigentlich vorgenommen .. auch wenn ich im 3DMark gehandicapt bin (nur GTX285)
Hab zwar einen der8auer Kupfer-CPU-Pot, vielleicht könnte ich Roman aber üerreden, dass ich (mit Zuzahlung) einen GPU-Pot bekomme ^^


----------



## der8auer (18. Februar 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> da sind wir schon 2 !!^^
> @der8auer
> 
> wie wärs wenn du die Preisverteilung nicht linear organisierst, sondern es so amchst, dass dich der erste halt was aussuchen darf und der zweite danach, bis nixmehr übrig bleibt. IKch könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt die lieber den Pot als ne 5670 haben wollen. Ist doch doof wenn die dann schlechtere Ergebnisse posten müssen!



Wenn du den 1. Platz erreichst, aber lieber einen Pot haben möchtest kannst du mir das sagen, dann behalte ich die Karte und baue dir auch einen Pot 

Die Gewinner können sich doch untereinander absprechen  Sollte doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Februar 2010)

ja, dann solltest du es aber ansagen !^^
Oder die Preisverteilung gleich umstellen. Dann muss diese Absprechnummer nicht sein und es gibt keinen Streit


----------



## Ü50 (18. Februar 2010)

Meine Meinung dazu

ZITAT der8auer!
Die Gewinner können sich doch untereinander absprechen  Sollte doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Februar 2010)

wenn ihr den pot haben wollt, erbencht einfach 1000 Punkte fürs team. so habe ich es gemacht.
da noch fast ein monat ist bis zum ende des contestes wird sich noch viel tun. ich würde mal prognostizieren, das es schon mindestens einen core i7, DDR3 2000 und eine HD58X0 ( was ne schwere Prognose  ) braucht für den Pot.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Februar 2010)

@Lippo

Ohne diese Komponenten ist man chancenlos und der Pot rückt in weite Ferne!
Schade, dass ein Gilfi nicht zugelassen ist

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Februar 2010)

ach leute, dabeisein ist alles, und es muss ja nun nicht gleich der Pot sein den man gewinnt ! sonen paar silentwings sind auchnet zu verachten


----------



## Ü50 (18. Februar 2010)

@Professor Frink

das ist die richtige Einstellung


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Februar 2010)

die muss man haben mit meiner Hardware. Ich bin net völlig chancenlos, aber ein Spitzenplatz wird nicht drin sein mit dem i7-920 und ner GTX 275


----------



## onkel-bill (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo.
Roman, bitte nich sauer sein, aber auf den POT bin ich eigendlich gar nicht scharf. 
Ich trau mir halt das DICE/LN2 gebenche nicht zu, und schrotte auch so schon genug Hardware... 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich nen Preis abkriege!
Selbst n Lüfter kann man immer gebrauchen...

Macht House nicht mit?

Gruß
onkel-bill

Edit:

@ Freakezoit:

ich bin beim SuperPi32m bei 8.00.xxx

für n paar Tips, das Ganze "nochmal" 5 sek schneller hinzukriegen, wär ich echt dankbar!!!


----------



## der8auer (18. Februar 2010)

Jeder hat eigene Interessen. Bin da auf keinen Fall sauer  Solltest du ihn gewinnen kannst du doch immer noch tauschen oder ggf. im Forum verkaufen 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Februar 2010)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> @ Freakezoit:
> 
> ich bin beim SuperPi32m bei 8.00.xxx
> 
> für n paar Tips, das Ganze "nochmal" 5 sek schneller hinzukriegen, wär ich echt dankbar!!!



Ich bin zwar nicht Freakezoit, aber ich denke du brauchst schnelleren Speicher um da noch was rauszuholen. ( Ich nehme an du hast die 8 Min auch mit 2:8 gemacht. ) Was geht denn mit 2:10? Wenn du 2:10 mit 7-7-6-20 oder so hinbekommst dürfte das einen ziemlich guten Run geben. Etwas mehr Uncore-Takt dürfte auch helfen.


----------



## onkel-bill (18. Februar 2010)

Mit 2:10 gehts gar nicht....

214x21 läuft der RAM @ 2143

206x22 läuft der RAM @ 2063

Also ist der Ram bei mir der limitierende Faktor...

Eigendlich kann ich den Screen ja jetzt hochladen, wo die Katze aus´m Sack ist...

THX trotzdem für den Tip! 

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Februar 2010)

Kein Ding! 

Ich hätte Speicher der das höchstwahrscheinlich kann ( zumindest mit 7-8-7-20 sollte er die 1070MHz schon schaffen ), bloß ist mein Problem dass ich kein i7-System habe.


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Februar 2010)

Joa bei mir ist der ram halt definitiv auch nicht das problem , obwohl ich auch mit 2:8 unter 7m55s liege. 1135 cl7 kein thema da geht auch 1170 cl7 nur werde ich das nicht für nen 32m run fahren ( Zwecks sehr hoher ram v. : 2.0xV )Erstens gewinne ich eh nix , da außer konkurenz, zweitens alleine das finden der optimalen lauffähigen subtimings nimmt viel zeit in anspruch. Von daher hab ich keine lust meinen ram so lange zu prügeln mal von der Cpu abgesehn.  
2:8 reicht mit cl6 vollkommen aus (225 x20 = 448xmhz aufm classified ram auf 897 usw.)


----------



## onkel-bill (18. Februar 2010)

Is ja kein Ding... versteh Dich schon! ...und bis 225 geht mein LE ja nich... 

Also scheint es doch das finale gewesen zu sein...

Obwohl ich ja gern die 8min fallen sehen würde... 

EDIT

7.53... is ja der Hammer...


----------



## Matti OC (19. Februar 2010)

Onkel-bill, verstell mal nicht so viel im Bios, vllt einfach nur Vcore, PLL und Ram Voltage, QPI ganz runter  richt Wert wäre so 8,00- 8,10 mim im Super Pi 32 M 

Nicht mal ich würde Freakezoit schlagen, der Tweak mir zuviel, 
wie zB Maxmem/diagnosesystemstart  usw.

lg Matti


----------



## onkel-bill (19. Februar 2010)

Moin Matti,
soviel gibts da ja auch nich zu verstellen...
Zu den von Dir genannten hab ich  die Einstellungen für die SB auf die Standardwerte gestellt, um sie nicht auf <auto> zu lassen. 
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Februar 2010)

onkel-bill , 

versuch es mal mit den settings :

Vcore : 1.xxx V (was er halt braucht)
VTT: + 250mv (der knackpunkt für hohen ramtakt/ uncore & BCLK)
CPU : 1.500v (ist stabiler als Default 1.800v)
QPI : 1.275v
IOH : Auto
IOH/ ICH I/O Voltage : Auto
ICH: 1.200 - 1.250v (Hilft maßgeblich bei USB Problemen , bei Hohem BCLK)

Hast du dort noch mehr settings , da es leider keine neuen bios bilder gibt.
Hab ich ka. ob da noch was hinzugekommen ist (CPU PWM freq , VTT PWM freq oder so.) 

Aso , die QPI Phasen links über der NB (direkt unter denen der Cpu (da sind 2 stk. + Mosfet`s)  sollten auch besser gekühlt werden , das hilft auch noch etwas.

MCH strap : 1600
PCie freq. : 108mhz , meist liegt es hier drann das nix mehr geht , mehr bringt auch meist höheren BCLK.
(108 reicht bei mir bis 228 - 230 bclk)

Ist zwar etwas OTT aber ich hoffe Roman schwing nicht gleich die kelle.

So die 7m53s waren ok. Aber nicht top ich hatte einige runs die von den loops her schneller waren aber halt nicht durchgelaufen sind. Aso mir fehlen eh ca. 4 sec. 7m50s war mein bester run , aber ohne screen  
Mal sehn ich bekomme die tage noch nen Anderes Tripple kit was auch so gut geht damit sollte noch was gehn. Ich verliere eh allein 3 sec durch dual channel im vergleich zum Tripple.


----------



## der8auer (19. Februar 2010)

Nein solche Diskussionen sind doch vollkommen okay 

Update gibts heute mittag gegen 15 Uhr!


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Februar 2010)

@ der8auer ich du hast nen kleine  Fehler in der Tabelle vom 3dmark 06, guck mal bei zeffer nach !


----------



## der8auer (19. Februar 2010)

Danke, habe ich gefixt.


----------



## Semih91 (21. Februar 2010)

Roman, ist es nciht besser, wenn Silverstone aus dem Punkteranking rausgeht und ganz oben bei den 0-Punktern steht? Stört nämlich die Tabelle, jeder müsste 0,5P besser bekommen, die unter ihm stehen.


----------



## der8auer (21. Februar 2010)

Ja das ist mir bewusst. Im 06er habe ich das auch schon gemacht. Nur im 32m und MaxxMem werde ichs erst beim nächsten Update machen.


----------



## theLamer (21. Februar 2010)

@ True Monkey: Schöner MaxxMem-Score 
Aber mit dem RAM geht doch noch mehr, oder?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2010)

^^Mal schauen was noch geht ....ich teste ja noch 

Witzigerweise geht gerade schärfer eher wie höher mit dem Ram 
Aber ist doch nice das ich mit weniger Mhz mithalten kann.


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2010)

Update schaffe ich heute leider nicht mehr. Bin gerade mit der HWBot Übersetzung viel beschäftigt...


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2010)

*I’m proud to announce you the new „first price“.

The Winner of the “PCGHX HWBot Competition" win’s a fantastic memory-kit, sponsored by G.Skill an xTc.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




The kit belongs to the “Trident-Series” and has a capacity of 6GB (3x 2GB). The three dimm’s run at DDR3-1600 with tight latency’s of CL6-7-6-18. This offer’s your system the maximum power.

Join the competition and show us that you are PCGames Hardware biggest tweaker....

*​


----------



## theLamer (22. Februar 2010)

Das ist mein RAM ^^
Würde perfekt meine 6GB zu 12 aufrüsten xD

Aber wieso hast du das auf englisch geschrieben? ^^
Die meisten hier werden doch bestimmt deutsch sein..


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2010)

Musst du nur gewinnen. 


MFG


----------



## theLamer (22. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht kann ich mir ne 5870 borgen (was nicht unter Hardwaresharing fällt weil der Kumpel nicht bei HWBot registriert ist)... das wäre natürlich genial. Auch wenn die Chancen dafür bislang eher schlecht stehen...

Aber dann ist immer noch fraglich, ob das reicht. Ich tippe mal eher auf "Nein". Aber mal abwarten


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2010)

Leute, hab ma ne Frage
macht es einen Unterschied ob ich Superpi oder Maxxmem von ner externen Platte laufen lass ?


----------



## onkel-bill (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Prof. Frink. Ich geh mal davon aus, das die ext. Platte uber USB angeschlossen ist..?
Ich würds lassen. Je schneller die HDD Anbindung, umso besser...
Gruß
onkel-bill

Edit: Boah, was n geiler erster Preis... muss man sich noch mehr anstrengen! Toll was Ihr hier auf die Beine stellt!


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2010)

mhm ok, ich werd heute abend mal nen paar testruns machn,kann das ergebnis dann ja mal reinstellen

joa cooler preis, rückt aber in weite ferne je mehr Leute mit ner 5870 aus der Versenkung auftauchen...


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo kann man noch nachträglich dem Team beitreten ?


----------



## theLamer (22. Februar 2010)

Du kannst natürlich jederzeit eintreten und bist herzlich willkommen


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank!! nur bin ich schon bei HWbot angemeldet und hab mich nicht bei euch Eingetragen =( deshalb meine Frage ob das irgentwie noch nachträglich geht ?


Update:Sorry war ein bissel blind^^ ich werd mal mitmachen obwohl ich sowieso keine chance hab


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2010)

damit hast du zwar Recht, die falsche Einstellung ist es trotzdem


----------



## Chicago (22. Februar 2010)

Hardbasevol1 schrieb:


> ich werd mal mitmachen obwohl ich sowieso keine chance hab



Herzlich Wilkommen,

mit meinen System bin ich auch am unterem Ende, aber der Spaßfactor beim Benchen zählt. 

Sehe gerade, noch hab ich den höchsten MaxxMem durchlauf im DDR2 bereich!

gruß Chicago


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

Danke 

Klar zählt der Spaßfactor .


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2010)

eben chicago ist ein super Beweis,  selbst mit seinem schwachen Athlon-PC ist er im Maxxmem ein ernsthafter gegner für mich (naja net wirklich aber es klingt gut^^)
Ich finde die Benchmarkauswahl echt gut, da sowas möglich ist !


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Februar 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> eben chicago ist ein super Beweis,  selbst mit seinem schwachen Athlon-PC ist er im Maxxmem ein ernsthafter gegner für mich (naja net wirklich aber es klingt gut^^)
> Ich finde die Benchmarkauswahl echt gut, da sowas möglich ist !



Bei deinen Scores ist aber auch noch Luft nach oben! Und dann hat DDR2 nicht mehr so viele Chancen. 

Ich werde aber versuchen auch noch ein gutes DDR2-Ergebnis zu produzieren.
@Chicago: Wie viel geht bei dir noch?


----------



## Chicago (22. Februar 2010)

Weiß noch nicht, aber wird wohl nicht mehr soviel sein, ist ja nur 800er! Ich könnte ihn zwar noch mehr quälen, aber ich brauch ihn ja noch nen bisken! 

gruß Chicago


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2010)

Habe gerade ein Update durchgeführt. 

Das G.SKILL Trident 6GB Kit ist der neue, erste Platz  Danke noch mal an G.SKILL und xTc!


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Hört sich gut an ^^

Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal Kritik äussern,hätte mann nicht AMD und Intel getrennt benchen können ? wie Amd user haben ja gar keine Chance ^^ und auch DDR 2 zu DD3 da ist der unterschied auch schon immens.


----------



## mochti01 (23. Februar 2010)

Na ja, also irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss sein. Das könnte man ja noch weiterführen. DDR3 Dual Channel ist im Vergleich zu DDR3 Triple Channel ja auch benachteiligt bei SuperPi und Maxxmem. Ich ich finds schon gut so wies jetzt ist.  Mit den 4,5 und 4,3 Ghz haben auch Leute ohne LN2 ne Chance, wobei ich sagen muss, dass bei schon noch einiges an CPU Takt drin wäre


----------



## octacore (23. Februar 2010)

Kann man noch einsteigen, beobachte den Wettbewerb schon Weile und habe bereits entsprechend den Regeln etwas probiert


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Klar kannst du noch einsteigen.


----------



## mochti01 (23. Februar 2010)

Natürlich, Einsendeschluss ist der 14.3. 23.59 Uhr


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Februar 2010)

also hast du noch ordentlich Zeit um mit der 4650 was zu reissen^^


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Ich werd mein bestes geben.(schäm)


----------



## Elzoco (23. Februar 2010)

Hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner 5870:
Mit meinem W7 Alltagssystem geht übertakten ohne Probleme.
Habe aber vorhin extra noch eine Platte für W7/XP(Als BenchOS) angeschlossen und die Beiden Installiert. Dort sind aber die Taktraten auf 850/1200 gefixxt.
Übertakten wollte ich mit dem Afterburner (Unofficialoverclocking=1), AMD GPU tool, und dem Catalyst.

Ich habe auch das Bios geflasht auf 1000/1250, aber das bringt auch keinen erfolg. Hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## Alriin (24. Februar 2010)

Hast du da eventuell den Riva Tuner versteckt drauf der die Taktraten beim Windows Startup auf 850/1200 fixt? Oder ein anderes Tool? Oder nimm mal nen anderen ATI-Treiber.


----------



## theLamer (24. Februar 2010)

So, für Freitagnachmittag leih ich mir eine 5870 von nem guten Kumpel (natürlich nicht bei HWBOT registriert, da es sonst Hardwaresharing wäre)... Mal sehen was damit so geht. (-> ist doch erlaubt, oder? Sonst nehm ich meine langsame GTX285)

MaxxMem ist definitiv nicht mehr drin, SuperPi geht noch leicht schneller.


----------



## Elzoco (24. Februar 2010)

Hab verschieden Treiber installiert (bei beiden OS) und keinen Rivatuner installiert(Nur den MSI Afterburner).


----------



## Alriin (24. Februar 2010)

deinstallier mal die Tools und verwende dann mal nur eines. Wenn das klappt, kannst du ja ein weiteres installieren.


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2010)

Heute = Benchtag (SuperPi32M + 3DMark 2006; MaxxMem vielleicht nochmal probieren, aber da geht bestimmt nicht mehr viel) 
Ergebnisse kommen wahrscheinlich heute Abend, wenn ich was Brauchbares hinbekomme

Windows 7 + XP gerade dafür eingerichtet.

Eventuell bench ich dann auch noch die 8800 GT für HWBot, wenn die 5870 nicht zu sehr rumzickt und viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## onkel-bill (26. Februar 2010)

Na denn viel Spaß!
Und viele gute Scores...

Ich habe mir ja extra die HD5870 LCS von Powercolor geholt. Aber da sind keine VT1165 drauf...   	
Ich werd noch etwas mit Riva Tuner "rumspielen", ich glaub aber kaum, das die viel über 1000 MHz Core geht. RAM geht Dank H²O Kühlung ja ganz gut: 1380 -1400 MHz. 
Warum ich die Karte gewählt habe? Wer mich kennt, weiß, das ich beim montieren gern mal abrutsche...  ! 
Außerdem passt sie vom Konzept sehr gut in meinen Rechner, den spiele will ich ja nebenbei auch noch, heute müßte "Venedig" im Briefkasten sein... 
Ich hab meinen Rechner auch nochmal komplett neu aufgesetzt...
Bestimmt geht hier und da noch was.

Setz Dich mal überall an die Spitze, damit True und ich nachlegen können!


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2010)

Ja in SuperPi wird das kein Problem werden (jetzt mal Freakezoit außen vor gelassen, da werd ich nicht hinkommen)... MaxMemm Schon  Da sind max. 1650 drin mit Glück

Eventuell verkauf ich demnächst meinen RAM hier im Forum noch und hol mir ein paar Dominatoren. Wollte das eh nochmal machen und wenn jetzt der Contest läuft könnte ich es ja auch vorziehen. Mach ich aber nur, wenn ich den alten RAM verkauft bekomme, denn so viel Geld dass ich mir einfach mal neuen RAM für über 200€ kaufe hab ich dann auch nicht über 

Greetz

EDIT: SuperPi bereits geknackt


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, für Freitagnachmittag leih ich mir eine 5870 von nem guten Kumpel (natürlich nicht bei HWBOT registriert, da es sonst Hardwaresharing wäre)... Mal sehen was damit so geht. (-> ist doch erlaubt, oder? Sonst nehm ich meine langsame GTX285)
> 
> MaxxMem ist definitiv nicht mehr drin, SuperPi geht noch leicht schneller.


Nein Ist es Nicht das ist egal wie es ist HW sharing & wird auch so behandelt!!
Ich würde davon absehen, sowas trifft nur dein team & das muss nicht sein.
2. Ist sowas auch nicht gerade Fair!


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2010)

@ Freakezoit:

Also da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher! Richtiges Sharing ist es nur, wenn 2 Personen bei HWBot registriert sind und dieselbe Hardware für Punkte verwenden. 
Es gibt schließlich auch einen Award der sich "I take advantage of my job" nennt. Und da verwenden viele die Hardware z.B. ihres Arbeitgebers (siehe Server).


----------



## Don_Dan (26. Februar 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nein Ist es Nicht das ist egal wie es ist HW sharing & wird auch so behandelt!!
> Ich würde davon absehen, sowas trifft nur dein team & das muss nicht sein.
> 2. Ist sowas auch nicht gerade Fair!



Da muss ich dir aber mal widersprechen, HW sharing ist es nur wenn zwei Leute für Punkte benchen und Ergebnisse, die mit der selben Grafikkarte erreicht wurden, bei hwbot einstellen. Wenn man sich nur mal so vom Kumpel eine Graka ausleiht ist das meines Erachtens kein HW sharing, ich denke auch die Mods beim Bot werden das ähnlich sehen.

Verdammt, Roman war schneller... ^^


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2010)

Aber wir sind einer Meinung  Danke.


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Freakezoit:
> 
> Also da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher! Richtiges Sharing ist es nur, wenn 2 Personen bei HWBot registriert sind und dieselbe Hardware für Punkte verwenden.
> Es gibt schließlich auch einen Award der sich "I take advantage of my job" nennt. Und da verwenden viele die Hardware z.B. ihres Arbeitgebers (siehe Server).


 
Da es aber nicht genau sicher ist, würde ich lieber Turrican o. Stummerwinter bzgl. dessen Fragen. Nicht das es ärger gibt.
Ist halt nur gut gemeint. 

Ich habe karl mal PN angefragt wie sich das Verhällt (Ohne namen oder irgentwas zu nennen!) Nur um genau zu klären ob dies in ordnung ist oder nicht.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist doch eindeutig  hwbot user 1 und hwbot user 2. also müssen beide bei hwbot angemeldet sein


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Februar 2010)

Mhm wenn ihr das so seht kann ich morgen in meinen HW laden rennen mir mal schnell das beste vom besten an HW ausleihen und durchbenchen.

Die regeln besagen auch , (nicht nur zwischen den zeilen lesen sondern den ganzen text.) das man besitzer der HW sein muss! Und das wäre bei hw eines bekannten definitiv nicht der fall. Alles andere wäre ne grauzone.
Deswegen warte ich auf info`s von Karl (Turrican).


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2010)

wenn man die hardware immer besitzen muss, dann frag ich dich wie ein "normaler" Mensch ein 32 Prozessor Server besitzen kann. der kostet sicherlich mehr als ein Mittelklasse Auto. Solche Server haben nicht mal Universitäten.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

jop, muss ich Freakezoit rechtgeben, obwohl ich den hwverkäufer sehen will der dir hw zum benchen gibt !


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2010)

Ich nicht 

@ Freakezoit:
Ja mach das. Wobei ich schon tonnenweise Hardware gebencht habe die mir nicht selbst gehört. Zu meiner Zeit als Schüler wars anders gar nicht möglich. 

Aber erst mal auf die Antwort von Turrican warten.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

naja, es ist aufjedenfall ne Grauzone !
Denke mal es liegt im Ermessen der Mods, wenn jetzt 5 leute mit besagtem 32 Prozessor Server benchen würden, würden die sicherlich was unternehmen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Februar 2010)

Zuerst: Besitzer ungleich Eigentümer. 
Wenn Crew-Mitglieder Ergebnisse von OC-Events hochladen, auf denen Hersteller die Hardware zur Verfügung stellen, dann ist für mich die Frage schon beantwortet. Gleiches gilt auch für ES-CPUs im Hinblick auf Besitzer/Eigentümer.

Die Regel soll nicht den Umsatz von Hardware-Shops ankurbeln, sondern sicherstellen, dass einzelne Super-Cherry-Chips nicht ein ganzes Team durch das gesamte Ranking katapultieren.


----------



## Don_Dan (26. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Aber wir sind einer Meinung  Danke.



Klar! 



Freakezoit schrieb:


> Die regeln besagen auch , (nicht nur zwischen den zeilen lesen sondern den ganzen text.) das man besitzer der HW sein muss! Und das wäre bei hw eines bekannten definitiv nicht der fall. Alles andere wäre ne grauzone.



Jaja, die Regel mit dem Besitzer sein.... dann müsste Boris bitte aber auch sofort seinen Vantage Rekord abgeben, denn soweit ich weiß gehörten ihm die 16 5870er die er hatte nicht... Von daher sehe ich hier keine wirklichen Probleme. 
Das selbe gilt natürlich auch für die riesigen Serversysteme die mal die WPrime rankings regiert haben ( jetzt ja zum Glück nicht mehr ), die gehörten auch nicht den Leuten die sie gebencht haben.

Noch dazu habe ich auch schon den ein oder anderen Laptop von meinen Freunden gebencht.

Ein echtes Problem wird das erst wenn Teams untereinander sich gegenseitig die Hardware für geringe Beträge zukommen lassen und so massiv Punkte machen.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

und genau das soll die Regel verhindern !
Nicht so kleinigkeiten, wie wenn Freunde mal die Graka tauschen und eh keine Punkte machen


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Februar 2010)

So die aussage von karl :
hi

wenn der bekannte nicht bei hwbot angemeldet ist, geht das schon. sobald der sich aber anmeldet darf er die bereits vom kollegen gebenchte hardware nicht auch selber nochmals eintragen.

lg karl

Also ok ist es, nur darf dann sein bekannter nicht mehr bei HWbot mit der HW benchen.

Na ja , ne 5870 und kein punkte machen mhm. Dann muss man sich aber sehr sehr dumm anstellen. Punkte bekommt man immer auch wenn es nur 0.1p sind.

Außerdem wollte ich hier keine lange disskusion losschlagen. Des thema ist geklärt und gut ist.
(In den regeln stand das so explizit ja nicht drinne. Sondern nur wenn beide angemeldet sind.)


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2010)

Kurz noch von mir was:
Ich achte schon sehr darauf, dass hier nix mit sharing passiert... ist bislang auch nicht vorgekommen. Ich habe z.B. meine 8800GT und meine GTX285 von Roman *gekauft (zum normalen Preis)*, das ist ja aber erlaubt. Mir ist klar, dass ich mit sharing das komplette Team gefährden würde und dafür bedeutet mir das PCGH-Team zu viel und es wäre auch schlicht und einfach unfair und unsportlich.

Meinem Empfinden nach ist es aber alles andere als unfair, wenn ich mir die gleichen Ausgangsvorraussetzungen schaffe wie viele andere User (i7+5870). Das heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass meine Scores auch gut sein werden usw.! Naja HWBot-regelkonform ist es allemal, wie bereits richtig konstatiert wurde. Damit ist die Diskussion wohl vorbei 

Gruß


----------



## Alriin (26. Februar 2010)

Hätt ich früher eingeloggt, wäre es auch nie zu einer Diskussion gekommen. Da ich früher alles gebencht hab was nicht angeschraubt war, hab ich mich schon einmal schlau gemacht diesbezüglich. Und die Hardware von HWbot-Fremden ist definitiv erlaubt. Kaiser Alriin... Ende.


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2010)

Soviel wie du schon gebencht hast, hat auch kein normaler Mensch zu Hause, oder? 
Ich bench immer durch und verkauf danach. So kann ich es mir immerhin leisten, viele verschiedene Sachen zu benchen.
Hab maximal 10 Grakas zur Zeit da


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2010)

^^Da ist er nicht der einzigste


----------



## Alriin (26. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Soviel wie du schon gebencht hast, hat auch kein normaler Mensch zu Hause, oder?
> Ich bench immer durch und verkauf danach. So kann ich es mir immerhin leisten, viele verschiedene Sachen zu benchen.



Erzähl das aber nicht meiner Frau. ich sag ihr immer, dass ihr die vollen Freaks seid und viel mehr habt als ich.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2010)

Ich mach es mir einfach ....und erzähl meiner Frau immer schau dir den verrückten Alriin an dagegen bin ich ein kleines Licht


----------



## Alriin (26. Februar 2010)

Na dann funktioniert der Schmäh ja. Jeder schiebt es auf den anderen.


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2010)

Zum NOtfall kann man immer noch das Bild mit den 16 HD5870 (-> stuwi) nehmen, dass beim HWBot drin ist... damit kann man jede noch so große Investition in Hardware als "geringfügig" bezeichnen 

Oder der Xeon-CPU-Stapel von Andre Yang ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2010)

> Erzähl das aber nicht meiner Frau. ich sag ihr immer, dass ihr die vollen Freaks seid und viel mehr habt als ich.


nimm einfach mein Benutzerbild das sollte reichen um deine Frau ruhig zu stellen. wenn das nicht reicht oder es weniger ist als du hast, dann ist der Kaiser aber echt eXtreme hardwaresüchtig


----------



## Alriin (27. Februar 2010)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



> Die folgende Hardware steht mir für OC & Benchmarks zur Verfügung:
> 
> CPU
> Duron 600, 650, 700, 750, 800, 900, 950, 1000, 1100, 1200, 1300*, 1400**, 1600, 1800
> ...


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Februar 2010)

schicke Sammlung, aber viel zu wenig Prozessoren


----------



## Alriin (27. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich die GraKas durch hab, werd ich schauen, dass ich Sockel A komplett kriege.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Februar 2010)

Boah,was bin ich ein kleines Licht.
Und meine Frau schaut mich schon komisch an.
Ich glaub ich muß euch auch mal als Vorwand benutzen.


----------



## Don_Dan (27. Februar 2010)

@Alriin: Ich kann Lippokratis nur Recht geben ist in der Tat eine schöne Sammlung! 

Aber viel zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Alriin (27. Februar 2010)

Das sind nur die guten Ram zum benchen... ich schreib ja nicht jedes Kit Corsair Value Select oder Quimonda auf.


----------



## octacore (27. Februar 2010)

Hmm ich komme nicht über 6800~7000 CPU Punkte beim 3D06.
So 8.000 erreiche erst mit 4.5GHz.
win 7 64bit
win XP 32bit
macht keinen Unterschied.

Da muss wo der Wurm noch drin sein den die SM2 und SM3 Werte sind wenn ich vergleiche okay.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

^^Bei deinem abgegebenen 3D mark 06 score hast du doch 7700 ?


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2010)

Es gibt da bestimmte Tweaks für  - *Aber nicht verraten, sind relativ unbekannt!*
maximal sind denke ich so um die 8230-40 drin, hab ich selber aber auch nicht hinbekommen. onkel-bill, Hollywood und ich haben ja alle über 8k - es ist also möglich


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

Über 8000 komme ich auch


----------



## octacore (27. Februar 2010)

Glaub ich bin am Wurm dran im System er kletterte wieder auf 7,2K wenigst von seit gestern oft nur 6K und auch mal weniger


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2010)

mal ne Frage an den 8auer
Wie willste das eigentlich Preistechnisch Regeln wenn Leute dieselbe Punktzahl haben ?
ICh hab mir gestern mal nen groben Überblick verschafft und aktuell gibt es so 2-3 Dopplungen, auch in den Preisregionen


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2010)

Am einfachsten wäre es wenn sich die Gewinner untereinander einigen würden. Ansonsten gibts ein Stechen und das wird sicher nicht einfach


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten gibts ein Stechen und das wird sicher nicht einfach


Am besten im Aquamark/3DMark 2001 mit unbegrenztem CPU-Takt


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2010)

ne, 3dmark 2001 is doof, da kacken die nehalems ja ab !
Würd eher Aquamark und Pifast nehmen . Also andere Benchis aber nichts altes/sehr exotisches.
Wann Updatest du eigentlich malwieder die Rangliste ?


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2010)

Morgen. Inkl. Punkteranking. Die Liste wird immer größer und somit auch wesentlich aufwändiger


----------



## Don_Dan (27. Februar 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> ne, 3dmark 2001 is doof, da kacken die nehalems ja ab !



Eben! 

Roman, mach doch mal einen 01er Wettbewerb wenn du nix zu tun hast.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Februar 2010)

@ der8auer
Wie wärs, wenn du einfach ansagst, dass jeder der teilnimmt, seine 3 Scores selbst zusammenrechnet. Dann kannst du viel einfacher ein Ranking erstellen und evt. auch ein bisschen aktueller halten.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. März 2010)

ach mist, undankbarer 12 Platz -_- haste nicht nochn paar Preise in der Hinterhand roman ?^^


----------



## onkel-bill (1. März 2010)

@ Prof.: mit Deiner Hardware sollte aber noch einiges drin sein...
Oder bist Du mit ~4GHz schon am OC-Limit? 
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## theLamer (1. März 2010)

Ein i7 im D0-Stepping sollte eigentlich immer mehr schaffen


----------



## Professor Frink (1. März 2010)

also, leider geht der prozzi ab 4,1 GHz auf die Barrikaden. Ich hab allerdings noch große Hoffnungen im SuperPI  ich hab viel Erfahrung in dem Benchmark und kenne viele Tweaks, optimistisch gesehen, krieg ich da bestimmt noch 40-50 Sekunden raus wenns gut läuft. Denkemal im Maxxmem werd ich die 1k auchnoch knacken


----------



## Ü50 (1. März 2010)

@Professor Frink

meiner ist schon nicht der Beste, jedoch 4,48 macht der schon. Allerdings unter Wasser.


----------



## onkel-bill (1. März 2010)

@ Prof. welchen Kühler verwendest Du denn? Board?


----------



## octacore (1. März 2010)

Kleine Frage:
Die mit den sehr schnellen PI Zeiten ihr habt sicher C-State an oder


----------



## onkel-bill (1. März 2010)

Was meinst n mit C-State?


----------



## speddy411 (1. März 2010)

C-State ist eine Energiesparmaßnahme und beim Benchen eher hinderlich


----------



## Lower (1. März 2010)

Ich habe wohl ein OC Wunder hier. Habe 4,8 Ghz kurzzeitig geschafft! 

Oder ist das nicht viel?

1,45V habe ich dafür gebraucht, ne Validation habe ich zwar nicht geschafft, aber Dirt2 habe ich kurzzeitig zocken können vor einem Freeze!  Das Board macht auch einiges mit! 

Update von mir gibts auch bald habe eine deutliche Verbesserung gemerkt!


----------



## speddy411 (1. März 2010)

Also wenn du 4.8 unter Luft schafftst ist das ziemlich gut 

Aber wenn ich lese das du sogar noch ein Spiel starten kannst dann geht da noch mehr


----------



## onkel-bill (1. März 2010)

Na dann lass mal krachen..!


----------



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Wie kriegt ihr alle so kranke Scores hin?? Ich würde mich über 500 bei MaxxMem schon freuen, aber bei 410 scheint bei mir das Limit zu sein (über 3.88GHz will der Phenom nicht). Muss dazu sagen, dass ich gestern auch das erste Mal in meinem Leben mal nen PC übertaktet habe 

Hier mal 3D-Mark, da bin ich schon ziemlich stolz drauf  (auch wenn es lächerlich ist im Vergleich zu dem, was ihr da abliefert)

*3DMark Single-GPU:*
17907 | multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3684.4 MHz | GTX 260 @ 715/1200 MHz | Link

edit von der8auer: Habe es hier rein kopiert. Sonst wirds mir zu unordentlich


----------



## Semih91 (1. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Also bei DDR3 müsstest du schon noch um einiges mehr rauskriegen, ich bekomme selbst mit einem DDR2 knapp 550 Punkte hin


----------



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Ja das wundert mich ja auch! Evtl. kannst du mal hier vorbei schauen und mir Tipps geben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...viel-ist-aus-meinem-system-herauszuholen.html


----------



## Semih91 (1. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Will hier nicht OT machen bzw. vollspammen, aber ich kenne mcih mit AMD´s nicht so gut aus, weshalb ich dir leider auch nicht helfen kann.


----------



## Lower (2. März 2010)

Also mehr traue ich mich wirklich nicht! Ihr wisst ja Sockelproblematik, obwohl ich ihn auf 4,8 eh schon geschrottet hätte was?

btw ist Wakü! 

So heute kommt endlich mein AGB Halter, dann lass ichs krachen! 

lg Lower

ps.: was ist besser, frisches xp 32bit oder win7 32/64 Bit?


----------



## Chicago (2. März 2010)

Nen frisches XP ist klar im vorteil!

gruß Chicago


----------



## onkel-bill (2. März 2010)

@ octacore: netter Versuch, aber schau Dir mal Deinen SuperPi Screen an..!
Limitiert ist der Wettbewerb auf 4500MHz CPU Takt...
Sorry...


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

ähm Octacore, ich finde es relativ dreist einen Run mit 4,7 Gigs zu machen und auchnoch 4500 reinzuschreiben !! Was soll das denn ?
In Meiner Angelegenheit: Ich hab ne Wakü mit nem Triple Radi und nem Heatkiller LC. Aktuell krieg ich nen Bluescreen beim booten wenn ich über 205x20 gehe. Spannungen liegen bei 1,3 QPI und 1,46 Vcore. Wie hoch kann ich mit den Spannungen ca. noch gehen ? Bzw. sind die SPannungen einfach nur zu gering oder limitiert die CPU ? Was denkst ihr wiviel ca erreichbar wär ? Habn Asus P6T als MB.
danke schonmal
Professor Frink


----------



## onkel-bill (2. März 2010)

Ich wurde den VCore erstmal runter nehmen.
Setz den QPI mal auf 1,475V, dann sollten mehr als 210 BCLK möglich sein!
Die VCore richtet sich nach Deiner CPU... Ist es ein D0?
Ich brauchte für > 4,5GHz 1,45V VCore... (Vdroop-Option?)
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

ist ein D0, jep, es irritiert mich nur, dass er ab 1,33 schon den Wert rot anzeigt, kann ich das einfah missachten weil ne Wakü hab ?


----------



## onkel-bill (2. März 2010)

Schau Dir einfach mal die Ergebnisse im BoT an!
(ist nur als Richtwert zu nehmen!)
Dein Board, n 920er D0 unter H²O, was da bei wieviel VCore geht...!
(denk dran, weniger ist mehr!)
onkel-"*kill*t gerne Hardware"-bill


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

so, bin jetzt auf vcore: 1,36875 // QPI: 1,45
210x20 läuft aber auf 215x20 krieg ich unter Last nen Freeze. Ich bin ein bisschen gehemmt die Spannungen weiter zu erhöhen, weil die schon in einem ansprechenden Tiefrot angezeigt werden ^^.
Muss ich diem trotzdem noch hochziehen um 4,3 GHz zu stabilisieren ?


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

Du meinst wohl 210x20 und 215x20?


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

hehe, jo, geändert danke, wie stehts denn mit der Frage ?


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

Du musst halt sehen, was limitiert.

CPU -> VCore hoch (kann auch sein, dass du zu viel gibst und er deshalb nicht stabil läuft, manchmal ist weniger mehr)
Board bzw CPU (BCLK) -> QPI hoch bzw Pech, wenn du ein schlechtes Board erwischt hast
CPU Uncore -> weniger Uncoretakt (also auch weniger RAMTakt); Mehr QPI-Voltage
RAM -> Mehr VRAM, weniger Takt

Maximales Limit zum Benchen unter Wasser würde ich persönlich bei QPI 1,5V und VCore 1,4-1,5V setzen. Ist aber persönlich.


----------



## onkel-bill (2. März 2010)

da Du die VCore ja schon mal auf 1,45V hattest... versuch 1,375, dann 1,4 etc...

Edit:
kann theLamer nur zustimmen! so in etwa siehts bei mir auch aus...


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

sorry, da hab ich mich vertan, hatte den Vcore nie über 1,26^^ bin um ne Zeile verrutscht gewesen
wie kriege ich denn raus was limitiert ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> sorry, da hab ich mich vertan, hatte den Vcore nie über 1,26^^ bin um ne Zeile verrutscht gewesen




dann ist ja klar was limitiert^^.

bei einer guten kühlung gehen 1,3-1,35 V ohne Probleme. 

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

ich bin aber jetzt schon auf 1,36 und 215x20 geht immernochnet ohne Freeze -_- würde es der CPU schaden wenn ich den Vcore höher nehme ?


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

Vor allem wenn du für SuperPi 3 Kerne deaktivierst, hast du auch wenig Probleme mit der Hitze 
1,36V ist für 4300 MHz ok.

Benchen ist immer auch ein wenig Risiko, aber das macht doch auch den Reiz aus 
Wenn du HT noch an hast, mach es aus. Das zieht nur unnötig VCore und wird für die Benchmarks nicht benötigt.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

ah ok, also würde es der CPU nicht schaden wenn ichs net übertreibe ?


----------



## onkel-bill (2. März 2010)

Die CPU selbst schrottest Du so schnell nicht...
Eher wird sie sich vorher abschalten.


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, mit Wakü ist 1,4V zum Benchen doch unbedenklich, oder? Ich setze wie gesagt unter Luft schon teils 1,5V  - was man natürlich nur machen sollte, wenn man weiß, an was man ist und nur kurzzeitig!


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

aha, immerhin ein Fortschritt^^
naja, ich bin halt nen bisschen vorsichtig, die Werte sind jetzt beide Rot und ne neue 220 € CPU ist in meinem Schülerbudget absolut net drin.
Ok, dann probier ichs mal aus die 4,3 stabil zu kriegen. Nutzt SuperPI wirklich nur 1 Kern ?


----------



## onkel-bill (2. März 2010)

SuperPi und MaxxMEM sind single threaded

Vorsicht ist nie verkehrt.
Aber lass Dich von den roten Zahlen nicht allzu irretieren...
(vllt sollen sie ja für den boxed-Kühler gelten..? )


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

Ja, ist so, dass SuperPi nur einen Kern nutzt.
Für MaxxMem brauchst du eh sehr hohe QPI-Voltages für die CPU Uncore um gute Scores zu erzielen. Da muss man halt manchmal schon etwas Risiko eingehen. Aber wenn man es nicht übertreibt und weiß, was man tut, sollte es klappen. Alles aber auf eigene Gefahr hin.

EDIT: onkel-bill mal wieder schneller


----------



## onkel-bill (2. März 2010)

bist ja auch jünger...


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

Jaja, die Jugend von heute - zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen 
Jetzt wirds aber schon Off-Topic, also Schluss


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

danke für die vielen ratschlage und Erfahrungsberichte. ICh fange halt grad erst an OC erfahrung zu sammeln und will nicht dass mein schöner i7 wegen meiner Unkentniss den Bach runtergeht aber das hatten wir schon, ich sach gleichmal an obs gefunzt hat !


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe auch grad erst mit OC angefangen und wollte mal Fragen, ob ihr eine Möglichkeit seht, meinen Phenom II auf über 4GHz zu bekommen? 3.8 waren bisher Limit, überall höher habe ich Bluescreens.
Geht das mit einem Phenom und Luftkühlung überhaupt?


----------



## Elzoco (2. März 2010)

Die MaxxMem Liste geht bei 9,5 Punkten los.


----------



## Alriin (2. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe auch grad erst mit OC angefangen und wollte mal Fragen, ob ihr eine Möglichkeit seht, meinen Phenom II auf über 4GHz zu bekommen? 3.8 waren bisher Limit, überall höher habe ich Bluescreens.
> Geht das mit einem Phenom und Luftkühlung überhaupt?



Das ist von CPU zu CPU verschieden. Meine 955er hat es unter Luft nicht geschafft.


----------



## Don_Dan (2. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe auch grad erst mit OC angefangen und wollte mal Fragen, ob ihr eine Möglichkeit seht, meinen Phenom II auf über 4GHz zu bekommen? 3.8 waren bisher Limit, überall höher habe ich Bluescreens.
> Geht das mit einem Phenom und Luftkühlung überhaupt?



Kommt immer drauf an welchen Kühler du hast und wieviel Spannung du geben möchtest. 

Mein Phenom ( allerdings ein 965er ) hat WPrime 1024 gerade so mit 4027MHz gemacht, ich denke mal mit dem 955er wird es eng.


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

> Die MaxxMem Liste geht bei 9,5 Punkten los.


Liegt daran, dass octacore ausgeschlossen wurde und er erster war. Wird beim nächsten Update behoben.


----------



## mcflops (2. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe auch grad erst mit OC angefangen und wollte mal Fragen, ob ihr eine Möglichkeit seht, meinen Phenom II auf über 4GHz zu bekommen? 3.8 waren bisher Limit, überall höher habe ich Bluescreens.
> Geht das mit einem Phenom und Luftkühlung überhaupt?



genau damit kämpf ich auch grad !
mehr als 3.8 geht einfach nicht stable 
mein maximum war ein 3dmark06 durchlauf mit ca.4ghz !


----------



## Lower (2. März 2010)

Weia schon eine harte Strafe aber Back to Topic, ein AMD lässt sich normalerweise ziemlich in Ordnung OC 4Ghz sind bei besseren Stücken drinnen! Aber es grenzt schon an Wunder 4,5 Ghz zu schaffen und damit einen Run in Superpi zu machen!

lg


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

mcflops schrieb:


> genau damit kämpf ich auch grad !
> mehr als 3.8 geht einfach nicht stable
> mein maximum war ein 3dmark06 durchlauf mit ca.4ghz !



Genau  3.88 gingen für MaxxMem, aber nur kurzzeitig... mit mehr als 3.9 stürzt er bei mir sofort ab, und mit 3.88 ist er auch nicht prime stable (also SuperPi32m ist nicht drin). Das ist schade =(
Einmal 3DMark mit 4GHz wären richtig toll, da würd ich mich freuen...

Ich habe einen Scythe Katana, die Kühlung ist schon ok, da wurde er selbst mit 1.45V unter Last nicht zu warm. Mehr als 1.45V traue ich micht nicht, habe gelesen dass mehr nicht gut ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

@ Lower
10 Sekunden weniger als ich ?^^
Wiviel geht da noch ? Man könnte ja fast enttäuscht sein wenn du so große Töne spuckst^^
Man könnte ja denken du wolltest meine Werte einfachnur leicht überbieten


----------



## Lower (2. März 2010)

Da geht noch einiges ist ja komplett ungetweakt!

da werd ich noch nachhelfen! 

MaxxMem habe ich schnell deinen Score überboten!


----------



## Alriin (2. März 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr fangt euch jetzt nicht an zu balgen. *g*


----------



## Lower (2. März 2010)

Wieso machst du nicht mit Alriin?

Oder hast du das schon mal gesagt? 

Bist ja unser Bench Guru!


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

nöö keine Angst, das schlimmste tragen wir per PN aus


----------



## Alriin (2. März 2010)

Ich bin sicher kein Guru. 

Habe keine Zeit für den Bewerb, da ich mich derzeit auf ein anderes Projekt gestürzt habe.


----------



## octacore (2. März 2010)

edit: kann ich mir ja sparen im Prinzip.
Ich hatte vorher gefragt mit dem C-State so nebenbei. Den man kann es auch nicht sehen in CPU-Z wenn der Core geswitcht wird und das State geändert das ergab genauso meine Fehlersuche sei nur erwähnt. Das ich erst heute später abend dazu kam meiner eigenen Vermutung nachzugehen nachdem gestern Bill seine Kritik äusserte.
PS ich hätte gestern auch kein Video von dem Lauf gemacht da er mir nicht ganz koscher vorkam.

Nö sag das nicht wegen rauskick sag ich das jetzt, das merkte ich eben daher der Edit oben.


----------



## onkel-bill (2. März 2010)

@ Masterchief:

schönes Ergebnis.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

@ octacore
macht dir der Ausschluss garnichts aus ? Du klingst so sorglos


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2010)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> @ Masterchief:
> 
> schönes Ergebnis.



Danke 
Musste ihn echt oft durchlaufen lassen, über 20 Mal, weil die CPU Score doch immer sehr schwankt. Wird wohl an iwelchen Diensten liegen, die im Hintergrund liefen, dem muss ich mal nachgehen. 

Wenns mein eigener Rechner wäre, wär auch schon das Asus Bios drauf und die 1.5V (@Stock xD) gefallen 

Dann noch bisschen Ram tweaken etc. dann läuft das schon 

noch mal zum Wettbewerb: Wer keinen i7 hat, ist doch gear...t, oder?
Beim nächsten Mal würde ich vlt noch nen Bench mit reinnehmen, in dem auch Dualcores ne Chance haben (zb 3D Mark 03 oder so). Dann könnte man beispielsweise auch noch wPrime benchen und ne getrennte Rangliste für Intel und Amd machen....
Nur Vorschläge


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Aber man nur so ein Kommentar zu dem Wettbewerb hier:

Klar kommt es auf die Erfahrung und das Talent beim Übertakten an, aber in Wirklichkeit kann hier nur gewinnen, wer die beste Hardware hat. Mit einem AMD Quad und einer älteren Graka hat man eben doch keine Chance, egal wie gut das Übertakten geht.
Nur die i7s und die 58xx sind vorne...


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Ich hoffe in Zukunft weitere Wettbewerbe dieser Art veranstalten zu können. Dann evtl. auch nur Retro Hardware oder ein geteiltes Ranking AMD/Intel. 

Für Vorschläge habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr.


----------



## speddy411 (2. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Für ein geteiltes Ranking wäre ich auch.

Ich wollte eigentlich auch mitmachen aber mit meinem Phenom II 920 und DDR2 kann ich gegen ein Intel nunmal nichts reißen...

Die Taktbeschränkung gefällt mir aber auch.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Ich hoffe in Zukunft weitere Wettbewerbe dieser Art veranstalten zu können. Dann evtl. auch nur Retro Hardware oder ein geteiltes Ranking AMD/Intel.
> 
> Für Vorschläge habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr.



Ein Retrohardware-Wettbewerb wäre natürlich auch nett.
wPrime wäre auch mal schön aber dann mit Hardwarelimitierung, weil da ja auch die Core i alles übertrumpfen.
Und vielleicht bei nächsten die CPU-Frequenzlimitierung für die "ältere" Hardware wie Core2 etwas erhöhen, so hat man auch mit etwas unterlegener Hardware noch Chancen einige der großen zu ärgern.



> Wer keinen i7 hat, ist doch gear...t, oder?


Das man ohne Core i und HD58XX nichts reißt ist klar, aber dann sucht man sich eben andere Ziele in dem Wettbewerb. Bestes DDR2 System oder bester AMD User oder was auch immer. Um es mit Massman's Worten zu sagen. Du kannst es nicht allen recht machen. Allein das es einige Neue zum benchen gezogen hat, ist schon ein Erfolg.


----------



## rabensang (2. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Aber dann müssen auch von jedem Preis zwei Exemplare vorhanden sein...

Sonst würde die Disskusion dort schon weitergehen. Es ist auch nicht einfach Sponsoren für solch einen (eigentlich "privaten") Wettbewerb zu finden, von daher geht der Respekt an Roman.

Passende Kompromisse zu finden, fällt bei der heutigen Benchmark- und Hardwarevielfalt enorm schwer.

Also, stay cool


----------



## Icke&Er (2. März 2010)

Klar der Wettbewerb ist Spitze, ob man nun gewinnt oder nicht!
Es geht ja eigentlich auch um unser HwBot-Team, dass sich mehr Leute hineinfinden und uns bei dem Kampf nach oben unterstützen!Das vergessen leider viele, da sie nur die Preise sehen und an Romans Grundidee vorbeirutschen!

Wie man hier ja sieht sind soooo viel leistungsstarke Komponenten im Forum unterwegs, welche das Team super unterstützen könnten!
Also auch nachdem Kontest weiter fürs team benchen!

Und an dieser Stelle auch ein Großes Lob an unseren captain 

Und nun zum nächsten Wettbewerb:

Ich hätte kein Prob ein paar Euros für sowas zu sponsorn oder ein bissel HW als Preis mit in den Tops zu legen!
Wenn sich da noch ein paar finden wäre das doch ne gute Idee einen großen Topf von Preise zu bekommen.

MFG


----------



## onkel-bill (2. März 2010)

Das stimmt alles so nicht ganz...
Superpi und MaxxMEM sind single threaded, heißt: der Benchmark nutzt eff. nur einen Kern!

Ich habe einen MaxxMEM Score mit einem E8600 und 2GB DDR2 RAM.
Mit dem würde ich hier 3 Punkte abkriegen. (auf nem Rampage Extreme mit DDR3 RAM könnte ich sicher einige ärgern...  )
Und wenn Ihr es wollt, lass ich auch mal SuperPI32m drauf laufen.

Es sollte aber eigendlich jedem klar sein, das man selbst mit einem Q6600 keinen Core-I7 schlagen wird... Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, das neuere Hardware nun mal auch die schnellere ist. Es ist ein Benchmark Wettbewerb, heißt, man soll versuchen, aus seinem System das beste herauszuholen. Und ich finde, der Funke ist bei Prof.Frink, multimolti und Lower übergesprungen.
Sie befassen sich jetzt intensiv mit dem Thema oc und benchen.... Sie sind infiziert.
Und das ist das eigendliche Zie dieses Contest´s: Leute fürs benchen begeistern. Und das sie sich dem Team von PCGH zugehörig fühlen... 
Ich finde es jedenfalls super, was Roman sich hier für Mühe gibt!
Abgesehen von der Arbeit hat er, so wie auch alle anderen aus dem Team, immer n offenes Ohr, und Ratschläge zur Verbesserung.


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Bestes DDR2 System oder bester AMD User oder was auch immer. Um es mit Massman's Worten zu sagen. Du kannst es nicht allen recht machen. Allein das es einige Neue zum benchen gezogen hat, ist schon ein Erfolg.





Icke&Er schrieb:


> Es geht ja eigentlich auch um unser HwBot-Team, dass sich mehr Leute hineinfinden und uns bei dem Kampf nach oben unterstützen!Das vergessen leider viele, da sie nur die Preise sehen und an Romans Grundidee vorbeirutschen!





onkel-bill schrieb:


> Und ich finde, der Funke ist bei Prof.Frink, multimolti und Lower übergesprungen.
> Sie befassen sich jetzt intensiv mit dem Thema oc und benchen.... Sie sind infiziert.
> Und das ist das eigendliche Zie dieses Contest´s: Leute fürs benchen begeistern. Und das sie sich dem Team von PCGH zugehörig fühlen...



Ich stimme euch allen voll und ganz zu, und wie ihr seht hat es bei mir super geklappt  Ich werde nicht das Maximum ausreizen, da ich mir nicht mal eben einen neuen Prozessor leisten kann, wenn der alte durchgebrannt ist, aber etwas rumspielen und so viel rausholen wie mit meinem Maßstäben geht finde ich super 

Danke an PCGHX für die Motivation zum OC!!

Und 

*Morgen geht's zur CeBIT und dann wird erst mal der Nehalem (so heißt doch der Intel 6-Kerner?) und Fermi bestaunt!! Scheiss auf Unterricht...*

(sry, musste mal raus)


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2010)

@ all: Danke 

Wir werden sicher in Zukunft noch passende Wettbewerbe für alle finden. Wenn die Nachfrage entsprechen groß ist - kein Problem 



onkel-bill schrieb:


> Und ich finde, der Funke ist bei Prof.Frink, multimolti und Lower übergesprungen.
> Sie befassen sich jetzt intensiv mit dem Thema oc und benchen.... Sie sind infiziert.
> Und das ist das eigendliche Zie dieses Contest´s: Leute fürs benchen begeistern. Und das sie sich dem Team von PCGH zugehörig fühlen...



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

Hach ja......infiziert sind wir wirklich.

Aber durch euch macht es echt spaß, denn ihr könnt uns schon einiges beibringen!

Also ich fange mit 14 an zu OC wo wird das enden? 

Das eigentliche was damit zusammenhängt ist eigentlich der  Effekt wenn man die Scores von über 5GHz sieht. Wenn man dann selber auf 4.8Ghz kommt so wie ich dann ist man zuerst baff. Und ohne Onkel Bills Hilfe hätte ich nun auch MaxxMem nicht besser geschafft! Er hat mir Tipps wie NB OC und Timings richtig einstellen gegeben! So habe ich zumindest 100 Punkte rausgeholt und weiter gehts, jetzt kommt das Feintuning, mal sehen was ich da noch schaffe. Und es stimmt ich befasse mich jetzt damit intensiv und habe auch andere Freunde angesteckt, da sie staunen wie das geht....

Und wirklich das PCGH Team ist erste Klasse! 

aber genau dieser OC Wettbewerb ist genau der Grund, weshalb ich auf Wakü umgestiegen bin und ich mir neue Rams besorgen werde! 

A-Data XPG Series ftw. muss nur noch meine Domis GT verkaufen! 

lg


----------



## theLamer (3. März 2010)

ICh bin scon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich mir den hier hole:
G.SKill PI Series 4GB Kit DDR3 PC3-16000 CL6 (F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS) DDR3-RAM 240-PIN: DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Allerdings ist das nur Dualchannel und wenn ich meinen alten verkaufe, macht sich der Unterschied zu schlechterem Tripplechannel im Alltag bemerkbar?


----------



## onkel-bill (3. März 2010)

Moin, gestern wurden in der News neue G.Skills vorgestellt.
Dabei war ein Kit aus 4x 2GB Modulen der PI-Serie... DDR3-2200... 
Für den einen Riegel findest bestimmt nen Abnehmer, oder behältst in zur Sicherheit!


----------



## theLamer (3. März 2010)

Hm würde aber max. so 250€ ausgeben


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

A-DATA XPG + Series v2.0 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-17600U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-2200) (AX3U2200PB2G8-DP2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland.     was sagt ihr dazu????


----------



## onkel-bill (3. März 2010)

Viel Geld für 4GB..!
Ich hab leider keinen Test oder Review gefunden...


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

Ich glaube xtc besitzt ihn, ...

aber geil ist er schon, 2400 Mhz @ 8-8-8-24 geht sich mit denen sicher aus! 

aber i <3 OC  zu geiles Hobby!


----------



## Don_Dan (3. März 2010)

Ja, die A-Data sind richtig gut! 

Hier ist der Test von Monstru:
*King of the hill* A-Data XPC Plus DDR3 2200 CL8 v2.0 take a walk to DDR3 2680 CL8 - XtremeSystems Forums


@onkel-bill: Habe auch nur ein REX mit Core 2, fänd's cool wenn du mal ein paar Scores posten würdest!


----------



## Professor Frink (3. März 2010)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> . Es ist ein Benchmark Wettbewerb, heißt, man soll versuchen, aus seinem System das beste herauszuholen. Und ich finde, der Funke ist bei Prof.Frink, multimolti und Lower übergesprungen.
> Sie befassen sich jetzt intensiv mit dem Thema oc und benchen.... Sie sind infiziert.
> Und das ist das eigendliche Zie dieses Contest´s: Leute fürs benchen begeistern. Und das sie sich dem Team von PCGH zugehörig fühlen...


aufjedenfall sind wir infiziert ! ich hab mich zwar schon früher mit dem Thema OCen befasst, aber nie wirklich ernsthaft. Hauptsächlich weil mir die Motivation fehlte, einen i7-920 zu übertakten ist im normalen Betrieb quasi sinnlos weil er alles packt. Aber jetzt bin ich drin und kämpfe um jeden Punkt !! Hab immerhin schon meinen MaxxmemScore mehr als verdoppelt^^
und es geht weiter... um die Ehre gegen Lower


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

Bei MaxxMem wird es einen Bitchfight zwischen uns geben!



Aber ich sehe zu zu gewinnen.

Jetzt zb habe ich meinen Score schon um mehr als 100 Punkte erhöht, aber da geht noch was! 

Ich will einfach gewinnen!  

hehe

lg


----------



## Professor Frink (3. März 2010)

rate mal wies mir geht^^
eben ist bei mir das Wochenende frei geworden. Da gibts auf die Fresse mein lieber. Maxxmem ist insofern ein geiler Benchi weil er dir nach 5 Sekunden ein Feedback gibt. BSOD danach ist scheissegal


----------



## mochti01 (3. März 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Bei MaxxMem wird es einen Bitchfight zwischen uns geben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da geht sicher noch was. Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an mir. Ich hab mit dem Dual Channel Kit und P55 einige mit X58 abgezogen  Außerdem sehe ich gerade dass nur Freakezoit einen besseren Dual Channel Kit Score hat. 

Gruß


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

Soooo nun habe ich auch wieder 3DMark gebencht....26,5k Punkte 

Ich lade es schnell hoch! 

ja mochti, aber ich glaube du hast bessere Rams, meine machen keine 8er Latenzen @ 1000Mhz


----------



## Ü50 (3. März 2010)

So ist das richtig Jungs.
Macht euch gegenseitig Mut


----------



## mochti01 (3. März 2010)

Die RipJaws sind schon richtig fein  CL 6-9-6 bei 1100 Mhz ist schon richtig fett. *gg* Wenn Aquatuning endlich meinen neuen Grafikkartenkühler liefern würde, dann könnte ich die 28k im 06er auch in Angriff nehmen ^^

Was bei mir allerdings absolut am Limit ist, das ist der 32M Score. Ist schon Wahnsinn wie da manche mit 4,5Ghz unter die 8 Min kommen.


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

Da wird ordentlich getweakt!

Werde mich am Wochenende ordentlich damit beschäftigen!

Die 28k Punkte werde ich ohne Tweaks nicht in Angriff nehmen können, aber auf jeden Fall werde ich mich bemühen weiter nach vorne zu kommen.

MaxxMem ist bei mir schon wirklich am Ende! Mehr als 1400 gehen nur sehr schwer, werde wahrscheinlich die A-Data kaufen, wenn ich denn nun meine Domis verkauft habe!

naja lg Lovro


----------



## mochti01 (4. März 2010)

Dominator GT? Takt?


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

Dominator GT 1600Mhz 6-7-6-19 mehr pack ich nicht!

@ 1740 schaffe ich 6-7-7-20 und das bringt 1350 Marks.

Vllt @ 2000 und 9-9-9-24  und etwas feineren Latenzen geht da mehr, weiß net. Aber die A-Datas nehm ich. Muss aber unbedingt meine derzeitigen Rams verkaufen! 

lg


----------



## theLamer (4. März 2010)

Was haben die denn für nen Standardtakt bzw. Standardlatenzen?


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

1600Mhz @ 7-7-7-20

ich hab ihnen auch 1.65 V gegeben (Dram Voltage nur das V-Dimm finde ich nicht, ist das das gleiche?)

naja....


----------



## theLamer (4. März 2010)

dann probier doch mal mehr, vielleicht skaliert er ja mit Spannung 

Gestern mit 1,52V QPI und 1,86V auf dem RAM gebencht bei offenem Fenster - und durch die Spannungen und die niedrigen Tems hat der Speicher gut zugelegt ^^
Meine Tridents gehen 24/7 mit DDR3-1600 auf 6-7-6-18, zum Benchen natürlich noch einiges straffer 
CL5 kann ich in meinem BIOS nicht einstellen


----------



## mochti01 (4. März 2010)

Meine extremen Timings laufen auch nur bei 1,8 - 2,0V, also kein Wunder bei den 1,65V. Da muss natürlich für ausreichend Kühlung gesorgt werden. Klimagerät auf die RAMs wirkt da gut


----------



## theLamer (4. März 2010)

@mochti01 bist du schon am Limit? Oder wartest du mit deinen Backups noch, falls du welche hast? SuperPi geht doch bestimmt noch was


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

da habe ich aber Angst um meinen Prozzi, dass der Speichercontroller abbrennt!


----------



## theLamer (4. März 2010)

Diese 1,65V-Angstgrenze bezieht sich darauf, dass die Differenz zwischen QPI und RAM max. 0,5V betragen darf. (Standard: max.1,15V QPI, max.1,65V RAM) 
Hebst du beide an, ist das nicht so gefährlich, aber ein Restrisiko bleibt und die Hardware hat natürlich auch nicht so lange Lebensdauer bei den Spannungen.

Aber egal, nach spätestens 2-3 Jahren ist die CPU doch eh altes Eisen. Und lieber die Zeit über viel SPaß mit der CPU haben als sie die ganze Zeit geschont zu haben und dann wegzulegen


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

Recht hast du, wie heist die QPI Sppannung, ich kann da nnur QPI Link einstellen...


----------



## mochti01 (4. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> @mochti01 bist du schon am Limit? Oder wartest du mit deinen Backups noch, falls du welche hast? SuperPi geht doch bestimmt noch was



Bei Super Pi bin ich am Limit. Da geht einfach nix mehr bei 4,5Ghz. Da liegts wohl wirklich am Dual Channel und dem P55. Schau dir die Screens an, mehr kann ich nicht mehr geben.  Vielleicht mal mit weniger Takt und noch gut schärferen Latenzen testen. Mal sehen. Ich muss erstmal morgen die Kiste wieder zusammenbauen. Aquatuning hat nach 3 Drohanrufen endlich verschickt ^^

6-9-6-18 kann im Vergleich zu 6-7-6-15 keine 12 Sekunden ausmachen?! Außerdem hab ich nen höheren Speicherteiler als du.


----------



## Don_Dan (4. März 2010)

Dein hoher Takt ist aber durch die hohe tRCD teuer erkauft, außerdem hast du nur Dual-Channel und vor allem noch einen niedrigeren NB/Uncore-Takt.

Versuch mal die NB höher zu takten.


----------



## mochti01 (4. März 2010)

Also meinst du 224 Mhz BLK, 20er Multi, niedriger Takt und noch weiter mit den Latenzen runtergehen? 5 Sek werden da wohl kaum rauszuholen sein oder?

Wobei, Freakezoit hat auch nur Dual Channel am laufen. Mal am Wochenende testen, wenn die Kiste wieder läuft.


----------



## Don_Dan (4. März 2010)

Ne, ich meine du solltest bei deinen derzeitigen Settings mal die NB höher takten. Kenne mich mit den i7 jetzt nicht so aus und weiß nicht welche Multiplikatoren da zur Verfügung stehen, vielleicht kann jemand anderes noch mehr helfen, aber das würde auf jeden Fall was für den 32M bringen.

Ja, schon, aber er hat 900MHz bei 6-6-6-18.


----------



## mochti01 (4. März 2010)

Wenn du mit NB den QPI meinst, der hängt am Bus Speed und dann stehen noch 2 wählbare Multiplikatoren zur Wahl. Da habe ich aber den höchsten genommen. Ich teste am WE mal die Settings von Freakezoit um mal nen Vergleich von P55 und X58 zu haben.


----------



## Don_Dan (4. März 2010)

Ne, ich meine nicht den QPI Link, sondern den NB bzw. Uncore-Takt.

( Also das was bei CPU-Z unter dem Memory Tab noch angezeigt wird.  )


----------



## Lippokratis (4. März 2010)

> Hi Leute...
> 
> Ich sitze zwar grad mit dem iPod in Riga, aber die Frage kann ich mir nicht verkneifen: Kann es sein, dass MaxxMem für DDR2 und 3 unterschiedliche Maßstäbe ansetzt? Oder wie ist es sonst zu erklären, dass z.B. Icke&Er mit DDR2 und weniger CPU- bzw. RAM-Takt mehr Punkte als ich hat??



nein es unterscheidet nicht. es liegt einfach daran, das dein DDR3 nur ein wenig höher getaktet ist und das bei höheren Latenzen und schon, wie man an den Subscores, wie Latenz, sehen kann, ist das Ergebnis gleich. Nur DDR3 reicht nicht, du solltest schon hohe Takfrequenzen und niedrige Latenzen nutzen um mehr Punkte zu bekommen.


----------



## mochti01 (4. März 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Ne, ich meine nicht den QPI Link, sondern den NB bzw. Uncore-Takt.
> 
> ( Also das was bei CPU-Z unter dem Memory Tab noch angezeigt wird.  )



Das ist der QPI-Link


----------



## fuzz3l (4. März 2010)

mochti01 schrieb:


> Das ist der QPI-Link



Ist es nicht...
Der QPI-Link steht im Hauptfenster vom CPU-Z...


----------



## Don_Dan (4. März 2010)

mochti01 schrieb:


> Das ist der QPI-Link



Ne, das ist eigentlich was anderes, es läuft nur mit dem selben Takt wie der QPI-Link. Habe aber jetzt gesehen was du meinst, habe mich bei hwbot durch ein paar Submissions geklickt, scheinbar kann man bei den kleinen i7 keinen höheren Uncore Takt fahren, sondern das Verhältnis QPI zu NB ist 1:1.

@Christian: Danke für die Unterstützung. ^^


----------



## mochti01 (4. März 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Ist es nicht...
> Der QPI-Link steht im Hauptfenster vom CPU-Z...



Ja, natürlich, aber was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass NB und QPI von selben Taktgeber abhängen.


----------



## multimolti (4. März 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> nein es unterscheidet nicht. es liegt einfach daran, das dein DDR3 nur ein wenig höher getaktet ist und das bei höheren Latenzen und schon, wie man an den Subscores, wie Latenz, sehen kann, ist das Ergebnis gleich. Nur DDR3 reicht nicht, du solltest schon hohe Takfrequenzen und niedrige Latenzen nutzen um mehr Punkte zu bekommen.



okay... Das heisst also, dass günstiger ddr3 speicher gar nicht mal besser als ddr2 ist? Schade...


----------



## Lippokratis (5. März 2010)

im Prinzip ja. hängt natürlich noch vom Prozessor(speichercontroller) und FSB/QPI ab.


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

du kannst 4GB günstigen Ram für 90€ kaufen, oder 50€ draufpacken und Dominator Ram zu bekommen. Ich habe meine DomisGT für 140€ gekauft, verkaufe sie auch für den Preis, da der Ram Preis derzeit sehr hoch ist!

Naja gewöhnlicher Speicher schlägt DDR2 allemal


----------



## mochti01 (5. März 2010)

Nur weil Dominator GT drauf steht heißt das aber noch lange nicht dass sie es auch Wert sein.  Ich habe meine Ripjaws gekauft als die bei 90 Euro lagen und die gehen wir die Hölle. Da steckt halt einfach sehr viel Marketing dahinter um in dem doch hart umkämpften Geschäft in die Gewinnzone zu kommen. Corsair ist da allgemein sehr stark vertreten. Ich nenne als Beispiel jetzt mal die GTX1. Warum kostet EIN DDR3 2400er von Corsair 200$ und G.Skill kann in etwa den gleichen Ram (2400er, fast identische Latenzen) für 200 Euro pro 4GB Pärchen anbieten? Das Geld was Corsair für Image und Marketing ausgiebt spart sich G.Skill lieber und reicht es an den Kunden weiter. (Die PIs sehen leider wieder nicht so ultra schick aus wie die Corsair, aber rein die OPtik rechtfertigt das auch nicht.  ) Ich würde mir die Dominator GT nur wegen der Optik kaufen. Aussehen tun die wirklich nämlich sehr gut.


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

War bei mir auch so! Du sprichst es an. Da habe ich mich gar nicht mit OC beschäftigt!

Jetzt habe ich das seit 2 Monaten und sehe auch, dass es bessere Firmen als Corsair gibt. Corsair ist halt Marke und lässt es sich gut bezahlen.

Und sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass eine Kombi von Maximus III Formula + DomisGT + HD5870 nicht gut aussieht! Es ist einfach Mörder!!!!   

Deswegen auch mein geplanter Umstieg auf die Adata XPG Serie, sehen auch super aus!


----------



## mochti01 (5. März 2010)

Hehe, die Dominator GT passen einfach super auf das M3F. Ich werde mir sie vielleicht auch holen, wenn mir die gerade eben rot lackierten Ripjaws in Kombination mit den Phobya Kühlern nicht gefallen. Aber mal abwarten, war. kommt da n ganz cooler Look bei raus, wenn das rote PCB aus dem schwarzen Kühler hervorsticht. Wäre ja auch schade um den guten Ram.  

Welche Adata willst dir denn genau holen?


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

xpg series plus      schau mal paar seiten zurück dort ist der link zu geizhals


----------



## Freakezoit (5. März 2010)

So ich werde mich die tage an den 06er nochmal ranmachen da fehlt noch einiges (Lag wohl am treiber) ich denke 28500 sollten vllt. machbar sein.


----------



## mochti01 (5. März 2010)

Was nimmst du für nen Treiber wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## theLamer (5. März 2010)

28500 ist mal ein Ziel... aber schwer hinzubekommen...


----------



## Alriin (5. März 2010)

Ach wo... hab über 29k mit ner kack 5870 gemacht. Waren zwar 4,9GHz, aber wenn die Radeon was drauf hat sind 29 kein Problem. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Neuen die 30k knacke.


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

Du hast ja deine alte verkauft Alriin, und hast dir ne neue nur fürs benchen gekauft?? 

Haha das finde ich mal geil


----------



## Alriin (5. März 2010)

Nee... ich kaufe mir eine Neue. Diesmal aber eine Rakete und keinen Silvesterkracher!


----------



## theLamer (5. März 2010)

@ Alriin: Ja, 4,3 GHz ist ein Bisschen weniger als 4,9 ^^


----------



## Alriin (5. März 2010)

In meinem Fall nicht so dramatisch wie gesagt. Das System war nicht wirklich optimiert, den Ram hab ich gar nicht getestet (_die gehen bei dem Takt auch mit CL7_) und die Karte lief nur mit 1000/1200. Man beachte die 1200. Das ist Stock. Mehr bringt - oder besser gesagt _brachte_ - sie nicht! 

Aber lasst euch nicht vom Kaiser ablenken... bencht, bencht, bencht.


----------



## theLamer (5. März 2010)

Hochverehrter Kaiser Alriin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lasst euch nicht vom Kaiser ablenken... bencht, bencht, bencht.


Machen wir!

Aber 29k halte ich persönlich für nicht machbar bei fixed 4,3 GHz


----------



## Alriin (5. März 2010)

*seufzt*
Dann werden wir eine kleine Wette abschließen.
Sobald ich meine neue Radeon HD 5870 habe, lass ich sie durch den 3DMark06 laufen - 4,3GHz - und mache 29k. Sollte mir das nicht gelingen... ja, was machen wir dann? Und was machen wir wenn es mir gelingt?


----------



## onkel-bill (5. März 2010)

ooch fürs nicht gelingen hätte ich schon ne Idee...

Du richtest den nächsten Contest aus!


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

Also ich wäre dafür, dass Alriin bei nicht gelingen seines Vorhabens einen seiner besten Tweaks für 3D Mark verraten muss!

Allerdings bin ich bereit für einen derart hohen Score ihm eine Überraschung per Post zuzuschicken 

hab da etwas zu Hause worüber er sich sicher freuen wird! 

lg


----------



## Freakezoit (5. März 2010)

Für 29K bei 4.3ghz sollte die karte schon 1200 auf der gpu machen sonst kannste des knicken. Da hilft kein treiber oder Tweak usw. Wenn ich nett das problem mit der Spawa kühlung hätte würde ich ja meine SS draufpacken dann rennt die auch ihre 1200 , So sind es leider nur 1100mhz Gpu mitm stockkühler.


----------



## Alriin (5. März 2010)

Genau das ist mein Plan. Sobald der8auer den GPU-Pot fertig hat, kommt die Karte unter Kälte.


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

weeee, is ja geil unter Dice oder LN2 ?


----------



## theLamer (5. März 2010)

OKay mit DICE sollte das möglich sein  - hab irgendwie nicht daran gedacht.
Wobei ne Portion DICE dem CPU Uncore bestimmt auch Freude bereiten würde^^


----------



## Freakezoit (5. März 2010)

Na da brauch ich mir zum glück keine sorgen machen mitm uncore die kiste rennt locker 4600Mhz uncore (47xx max für 1m) nen 06er unter wasser. 
Auch wenn die cpu Vcore braucht (was solls draufge****en).


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

Meine rennt locker 4800Ghz 3d mark unter H20

sollte bei guten Samples Core i7 860 möglich sein...

muss einmal den Batch meiner CPU anschauen ist wirklich ein geiles Teil!

Jeder Cent der 240€ haben sich gelohnt! 

ps: was bedeutet eig uncore?


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2010)

Ach ich denke schon das 29k bei 4,3 Ghz drin sind .....kommt halt drauf an was für ein Core dafür benutzt wird


----------



## theLamer (5. März 2010)

> ps: was bedeutet eig uncore?


Also die Cores sind die Kerne des i7, Uncore der "Rest", also Speichercontroller und Cache


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. März 2010)

Soou ma System noch bissel pushen&tweaken und dann ma schaun ob ich mit meiner (etwas unwilligen) 5850 die 27.5 noch knacke  Hab mal rausgefunden, dass der 3D Mark bis 1300MHz Speichertakt noch durchläuft, nur wenn ich den GPU Takt zusätzlich auch 1000MHz schraube, schmiert mir 3D Mark beim Canyon Flight immer ab mit der tollen Fehlermeldung "3D Mark funktioniert nicht mehr".
Mal schaun was sich noch machen lässt. Vlt ist Platz 2 @ 3D Mark ja noch drin, aber will mir auch nicht zu viel erhoffen... Und #4 ist ja auch nicht schlecht.

PS: Wollte trotz meiner Kritik (auf hohem Niveau) von irgendwo vorher nochmal betonen, dass ich das echt ne klasse Sache finde, dass hier Privatleute Hardware zur Verfügung stellen und einfach so weggeben. Ihr seid echt sozial!!  

Schön, dass sich noch einer um die "Nachwuchsbencher" kümmert  Und das nicht sozusagen ehrenamtlich, sondern auf eigene Kosten, da kann man nur sagen WOW!


----------



## onkel-bill (6. März 2010)

@ "das Regal": Hammer Score im MaxxMEM: den ersten Platz wird Dir hier wohl keiner mehr nehmen.

@ "theLamer": nice! Bei mir wie schon so oft das gleiche: CPU-Z startet mit Fehler Meldung, zeigt Teile nicht richtig an, und nach Neustart funktioniert XP nicht mehr...

@ "Masterchief79": ich bin gespannt, wie sehr Du einige (mich incl.) 5870er mit Deiner 5850 ärgern wirst. Hau rein...


----------



## Lower (6. März 2010)

Klasse MAxxMem Scores theLamer und dasRegal! 

Bin auch wieder am benchen nur bin ich sehr unruhig, da ich meine Rams auf 1,72 Volt betreibe!

Wie kann man die NB Spannung anheben, ist das die PLL / IMC Voltage oder wie?

Denn dann schlafe ich eindeutig ruhiger!

lg

EDIT: hat sich erledigt bin draufgekommen IMC


----------



## mochti01 (6. März 2010)

Ich Schweine  Jetzt muss ich in MaxxMem wohl nochmal ran. Mit Platz 3 kann ich mich da nicht zufrieden geben!


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2010)

@mochti01: Nein, nicht nochmal benchen 

Man, es wird irgendwie immer knapper


----------



## mochti01 (6. März 2010)

Jetzt kommt ja die heiße Phase ^^ Maxxmen muss ich jetzt schon nochmal benchen, da geht schon noch was. Ich hatte nur beim letzten mal keine Lust mehr und dachte mir, die 1807 reichen fürs erste. *g*


----------



## multimolti (6. März 2010)

Und ich gammel hier mit meinen 400 Punkten bei MaxxMem rum, trotz DDR3, CL7 und 3.8GHz -.-


----------



## onkel-bill (6. März 2010)

es sind die 3,8GHz...


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2010)

DDR3-1333 CL7 nützt dir erstmal gar nix (selbst CL6 bei 1600 ist Mist) , zweitens ist der Phenom II für MaxxMem zu vergessen und die 3,8 GHz gehen zwar, sind aber auch nicht wirklich bombe


----------



## multimolti (6. März 2010)

Ja? Macht das so den Unterschied? Mehr will mein Phenom aber anscheinend nicht... und außerdem komme ich doch hauptsächlich per Multiplikator hoch, da wird der RAM doch gar nicht schneller bei? Mehr als 220 will der halt nicht -.-


----------



## Lower (6. März 2010)

tss meinen Core i7 bekomm ich auf 4.8 Ghz! 

also iwas macht amd bei OC falsch! 

multimoti stell doch deine Timings auf 6 Clocks hinunter sollte gehen! 

LG


----------



## multimolti (6. März 2010)

Nope, 6 geht nicht, schon probiert =( Zumindest alle auf 6 geht nicht. Habe schon von 24 auf 20 gemacht, evtl. probier ich noch mal 18... und einzelne auf 6, aber bisher ist er dann immer nicht hochgefahren.
Trotzdem, das bringt jetzt nicht soo viel glaube ich. Lieber würde ich die 4GHz-Grenze knacken!


----------



## Ü50 (6. März 2010)

@ Lower
ist dein I7 unter Wasser?


----------



## Lower (6. März 2010)

Ja! 

ps: Leute ihr hättet meinen EDV Prof sehen müssen wie er gestaunt hat, als der Athlon II X2 240 auf 3.6 Ghz gelaufen ist 

Habe es ihm gezeigt er hat nur seinen Mund hängen gelassen. Seitdem laufen alle @ 3.2 Ghz ohne V Core Erhöhung und auf Risiko vom Prof naja, er war einfach begeistert wie schnell man so viel Leistung bekommen kann!


----------



## mochti01 (6. März 2010)

Omg, da sollte man mal mit etwas LN2 vorbeischauen


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2010)

@Lower: 4,8 Ghz wofür? SuperPi oder CPU-Z?
Wenn 4,8 GHz 32M-stable ist, müsstest du mind. 4,9 Ghz validieren können!

Probier's mal.

Edit: ok du hast ja nen 1156-System... Die  gehen ja meistens höher als die 1366er, auch wegen dem höheren Standardtakt..


----------



## Lower (6. März 2010)

Ja am 7.01-10.01.2011 steigt bei mir eine Bench Session! 

Ich habe schon Alriin eingeladen! 


also gebencht wird mit LN2 und dice! 


ahh und am nächsten Sonntag benche ich mit Tripple Crossfire! 

32M habe ich nicht versucht ne Validation sollte ich hinbekommen! 

Aber @ 4,7 schon mit 45°


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2010)

Gibt's heute gegen Mitternacht wieder ein Update?


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2010)

Jep


----------



## Lower (7. März 2010)

Bevor du das machst uploade ich schnell nen Score der den von Prof Frink toppt!


----------



## Elzoco (7. März 2010)

Schade, das ich mit meinem Sys nix reißen kann.


----------



## Professor Frink (7. März 2010)

shit, ich hätte warten sollen^^
Aber ich hab gradn fettes Problem, für hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar


----------



## mochti01 (7. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich warten mit meinen Scores noch etwas, sonst meint wieder jemand er müsste mich in Maxxmem schlagen


----------



## multimolti (7. März 2010)

Elzoco schrieb:


> Schade, das ich mit meinem Sys nix reißen kann.



Same here =(

Ich pack gleich noch ma XP auf den Rechner in der Hoffnung, da noch nen bisschen was rauszuholen, aber viel wird's nicht bringen. Naja...

Wann ist der Wettbewerb eig. zu ende?


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2010)

In einer Woche


----------



## mochti01 (7. März 2010)

14.3. um 23.59 Uhr


----------



## X Broster (7. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Und ich gammel hier mit meinen 400 Punkten bei MaxxMem rum, trotz DDR3, CL7 und 3.8GHz -.-


Du musst den RAM-Takt anheben. 
Mein Übertakteter Phenom II 720 brachte "nur" 40 Punkte mehr. 

Bei mir stehen momentan gute 500 Punkte auf dem Konto. Ist für AMD verglichen recht ordendlich. Jetzt kommt geringer Takt=niedrige CL´s.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. März 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt geringer Takt=niedrige CL´s.


 
Mehr Takt ist besser! Da skaliert MaxxMem besser

MFG


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2010)

Ja, aber lieber CL7 @ DDR3-2000 als DDR3-2200 und CL9 
guck die mal den Score von xTc an


----------



## Icke&Er (7. März 2010)

Ja klar!
Ich habe es mit DDR2 getestet und da bin ich zu folgendem Ergebniss gekommen:

430MHz @ 4-4-4-15 macht irgendwas an 350PKt

575MHz @ 5-5-5-18 macht ca 420Pkt

MFG


----------



## multimolti (7. März 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Du musst den RAM-Takt anheben.
> Mein Übertakteter Phenom II 720 brachte "nur" 40 Punkte mehr.
> 
> Bei mir stehen momentan gute 500 Punkte auf dem Konto. Ist für AMD verglichen recht ordendlich. Jetzt kommt geringer Takt=niedrige CL´s.



Tjaa, nur wie bekomme ich den Takt höher? Das ist DDR3-1333, und wenn ich den HT ref. clock höher stelle geht ja auch der RAM-Takt höher... aber ich kann den doch nich einfach auf 1600 stellen?



theLamer schrieb:


> Ja, aber lieber CL7 @ DDR3-2000 als DDR3-2200 und CL9
> guck die mal den Score von xTc an



Hab jetzt 7-6-6-18 und finde das ganz gut dafür, dass der mit 7-7-7-24 vertickt wurde... trotzdem, die 1333MHz sind halt das Problem.


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2010)

Stimmt schon, solange die Latenzen es einem nicht arg verschlechtern, sollte man einen hohen Takt fahren  

Hab auf der Cebit nen tollen RAM gesehen und gleich abgelichtet ^^  Bild


----------



## multimolti (7. März 2010)

Nur wie komme ich an den hohen Takt?^^ 

Und den RAM habe ich auch gesehen, da war sogar einen Live-Demonstration bei der sie ein paar Benchmarks gemacht haben <3


----------



## Icke&Er (7. März 2010)

Der Speicher sieht echt böse aus, aber genauso wird auch sein Preis sein!
Damit würde sich im Wettbewerb sicher einiges machen lassen.

MFG


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2010)

Hatte auch nen DDR3-2500 Kit von G.Skill gesehen ^^
Latenzen waren irgendwie 9- 11 - xx - 31(?)
Trotzdem heftig, sowas live zu sehen. Und das war Standardspezifikation. Hätte gerne mal gesehen, wie weit man die Latenzen für MaxxMem noch straffen hätte können bzw wie hoch das OC-Potential noch ist


----------



## X Broster (8. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Tjaa, nur wie bekomme ich den Takt höher? Das  ist DDR3-1333, und wenn ich den HT ref. clock höher stelle geht ja auch  der RAM-Takt höher... aber ich kann den doch nich einfach auf 1600  stellen?


Doch im BIOS. Bei mir kann ich bis 800MHz einstellen. Mehr lässt er nicht zu.
Ich hab mein Resultat zur reingestellt. (PS: Ebenfalls 1333 Ram)



theLamer schrieb:


> Hab auf der Cebit nen tollen RAM gesehen ^^  Bild


Geil hatte auch einen guten Parat. Leider gestern meine Cam Zuhause vergessen.


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2010)

Hm bei Geil hab ich jetzt nicht so tollen gesehen... Maximal DDR3-2000 mit CL8, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. War das nicht Halle 17?


----------



## multimolti (8. März 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Doch im BIOS. Bei mir kann ich bis 800MHz einstellen. Mehr lässt er nicht zu.
> Ich hab mein Resultat zur reingestellt. (PS: Ebenfalls 1333 Ram)



Dass ich das KANN ist mir klar, nur fährt der Rechner dann nicht mehr hoch  Ist also eher suboptimal...


----------



## X Broster (8. März 2010)

Leider keine Fotos, sonst wüsst ich´s.


multimolti schrieb:


> Dass ich das KANN ist mir klar, nur fährt der  Rechner dann nicht mehr hoch   Ist also eher suboptimal...


Meiner fährt unter Auto noch hoch. Hast du schon einmal mit CL11 probiert(manuell)?

Ich seh gerade: "Bester" AMD´ler im SuperPi. Das freut mich.


----------



## Don_Dan (8. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hatte auch nen DDR3-2500 Kit von G.Skill gesehen ^^
> Latenzen waren irgendwie 9- 11 - xx - 31(?)
> Trotzdem heftig, sowas live zu sehen. Und das war Standardspezifikation. Hätte gerne mal gesehen, wie weit man die Latenzen für MaxxMem noch straffen hätte können bzw wie hoch das OC-Potential noch ist



Lasst euch von dem hohen Takt nicht blenden, ich denke nicht dass die Latenzen da noch sehr viel weiter runter gehen, vor allem der hohe tRCD Wert kostet dann richtig Leistung.
Ein gutes Kit mit Hyper Chips wie die von einigen hier im Thread viel gescholtenen Dominator GT werden dem hochgetakteten RAM das Leben ziemlich schwer machen in so ziemlich allen Benchmarks.


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2010)

Wenn, dann würde man eh das DDR3-2200 CL7 Kit von A-Data kaufen... Die G.Skills sind natürlich langsamer. Aber ich fand es trotzdem lustig, mal DDR3-2500 in Betrieb zu sehen. Hatte ich bis dato nicht gesehen.


----------



## Freakezoit (8. März 2010)

*Zustimm* Geschweige den das des der IMC des i7 packt.
Um den ramtakt zusehn müsste ich mit meinem i7 min 5ghz uncore fahren  (machbar wäre es nur , wofür)

Ps:
Mein guter 920 er wird verkauft , vllt. finde ich ja noch einen der noch besser geht als 1170 ramtakt / 47xx uncore unter H2O. Aber das wird wohl recht schwer werden.

Mein classi hat leider nen ding anner waffel ( Eine Vtt phase hats gegrillt)
Board läuft noch (241 bclk) aber bevor es entgültig ausseinander fällt . Tritt es seine Letzte Reise an , zu EVGA USA .


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2010)

So, werde nochmal SuperPi versuchen. Letztendlich würde ich mich schon noch gerne um 2s verbessern. Mehr ist bei mir glaub ich nicht drin


----------



## Lower (8. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich kann noch einiges schaffen @ SuperPi werde mich morgen sehr intensiv damit beschäftigen! 

Meine Rams fahre ich morgen noch @ 2000 und cl8 hoffe ich schaffe da noch paar Punkterl 

2000Mhz sind @ 1.65 und 9-9-9-24 kein Prob also muss da @ 1.8 noch was gehn


----------



## Semih91 (8. März 2010)

Wenn ich bei dem Gewinnspiel mitmachen würde, dann hätte ich in SuperPI beste DDR2 bzw. S775 Score und in Maxxmem wäre ich auch in Top3 der DDR2 dabei. Mit meiner 8800GTX kann ich sowieso nicht viel rausholen bei 3DMark


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2010)

Dann mach doch mit... was spricht denn dagegen? Es geht ja nicht nur um die Preise, sondern auch um die Ehre... DDR2-Battle hat doch auch was


----------



## Lippokratis (8. März 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei dem Gewinnspiel mitmachen würde, dann hätte ich in SuperPI beste DDR2 bzw. S775 Score und in Maxxmem wäre ich auch in Top3 der DDR2 dabei. Mit meiner 8800GTX kann ich sowieso nicht viel rausholen bei 3DMark



jezt hast du mich aber neugierig gemacht auf deine scores. na los zeigt was du hast.


----------



## onkel-bill (8. März 2010)

Ooch, beim DDR2 Battle würd ich auch gern mitmischen... 

Los Semih91, Hosen runter wie man beim Skat sagt... 

EDIT:

@ das Regal: Hammerscore!!! Hut ab!


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2010)

Hätte ich noch meinen gebraucht gekauften E8500, den ich onkel-bill verkauft habe, den er jetzt wieder verkauft hat, würde ich beim DDR2-Battle auch mitmachen 
Eine CPU, schon mindestens 4 verschiedene Eigentümer xD


----------



## Semih91 (8. März 2010)

Naja, derzeit leider zu viel um die Ohren, mal schauen, ob die schlechten Backups noch was nützen, wenn nciht und ich die Zeit finde, dann gehts aufjedenfall. Beim MaxxMem müsste ich dann nochmal schauen, aber die 600 sollten mit meinem Rams drin sein. Ich mach dann einfahc CL5 4-4-12 44 und dann versuche ich mit MemSet die 44 runterzuschrauben, dann ist alles möglich bei mir 

Aber ob ich es bis 13.- bzw 14.- es schaffe, ist die nächste Frage 

Edit://
http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=325224&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg

Ich vergesse immer meinen Namen etc einzutrage 
Also das ist das erste Run, den ich gemacht habe. Werde mal die Tage eventuell mehr versuchen, wenn jemand das toppt


----------



## Professor Frink (8. März 2010)

Robär du Sau !^^
Das kriegst du wieder mit deiner doofen 5850 !


----------



## Lippokratis (8. März 2010)

der score ist ja schonmal ganz gut, aber da geht doch noch mehr. ist ja gerade mal 0,7 sekunden besser als mein score mit einem 4,3GHZ E5300. also da musst du mit deinem E8500 schon nochmal richtig einen nachlegen


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2010)

Wenn ich mir so den Desktop anschaue, würde ein neues, getweaktes Windows ohne die ganzen dämlichen Hintergrundprogramme schon einiges bringen


----------



## Professor Frink (8. März 2010)

@ Roman
siehste ne Möglichkeit, jetzt wo die heiße Phase losgeht, die Rangliste nen bisserl häufiger zu aktualisieren ?


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2010)

Ja das habe ich sowieso geplant:

Mittwoch 
Freitag 
Samstag
Sonntag


----------



## Icke&Er (8. März 2010)

Oh Man das wird eng! Ich muss mich echt ranhalt, wenn ich noch was abräumen will 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2010)

Sorgen macht mir nur, dass ich immer noch nichts konkretes von IKONIK habe :S


----------



## multimolti (8. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so den Desktop anschaue, würde ein neues, getweaktes Windows ohne die ganzen dämlichen Hintergrundprogramme schon einiges bringen



Genau das habe ich mich auch mal überlegt, und ihr glaubt nicht wie das fetzt! Nach einigen größeren Problem XP wieder auf die Platte bekommen und gleich mal MaxxMem mit dem gleichen Takt wie unter meinem Win7 laufen lassen... und TADA, erst mal von 426 auf 513 Punkte hoch!! Das sind 20%... natürlich immer noch weeeeiit unter euren Ergebnissen, aber immerhin. Leider kam dann ein Freeze, daher kein Screenshot, aber ich habe einen von 505 Punkten!


----------



## Professor Frink (8. März 2010)

klingt gut, ich richte mir auch in den nächsten Tagen ein Bench-WIndows ein.
Glaubt ihr es ist schlimm wenn ich es auf so eine 4 Jahre alte 80 GB Officeplatte ziehe ?


----------



## X Broster (8. März 2010)

> @x-broster: dein superpi resultat is ungültig , da das fenster pi  calculation is done! nicht auf dem screen ist !


Danke. Ist entfernt.
Ergebnisse hole ich am WE nach.


----------



## onkel-bill (8. März 2010)

ja, mach XP auf die 80 Platte... aber die Auslagerungsdatei auf Deine aktuelle...!

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Don_Dan (8. März 2010)

DDR2-Wettkampf klingt gut, postet mal eure Scores.


----------



## onkel-bill (8. März 2010)

Teuflischer Image Host - MaxxMEM 725.4.JPG


----------



## Chicago (8. März 2010)

Tja, da kommt mein Athlon nicht ran! Wenn ich noch mal Zeit finde versuche ich aber auch nochmal!

gruß Chicago


----------



## multimolti (8. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> klingt gut, ich richte mir auch in den nächsten Tagen ein Bench-WIndows ein.
> Glaubt ihr es ist schlimm wenn ich es auf so eine 4 Jahre alte 80 GB Officeplatte ziehe ?



Mach doch einfach eine zweite Partition auf deiner Hauptplatte.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. März 2010)

die is voll^^


----------



## mochti01 (8. März 2010)

Also ich mach mir immer mit Acronis True Image n Backup von meinem OS, speicher das dann auf meiner externen ab und mache dann 2 Partitionen auf meiner SSD. Eine fürs OS und eine für die Benchmarks. So holste leicht noch n paar extra Punkte raus. 

SSD rocks ^^


----------



## Semih91 (9. März 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> der score ist ja schonmal ganz gut, aber da geht doch noch mehr. ist ja gerade mal 0,7 sekunden besser als mein score mit einem 4,3GHZ E5300. also da musst du mit deinem E8500 schon nochmal richtig einen nachlegen



Naja ich hätte noch nachlegen können, aber wozu, wenn ich es nicht benötige??


----------



## Professor Frink (9. März 2010)

die Ehre !!!!


----------



## Semih91 (9. März 2010)

Naja, ich kann es auch nebenbei machen, da ich sowieso nur für HWBot benche. Und für mcih ist erstmal wichtig, dass mein System stabil läuft etc, das ich keine Probleme mehr habe. Ich muss schauen, wie ich das hier nun mache.


----------



## multimolti (9. März 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann es auch nebenbei machen, da ich sowieso nur für HWBot benche. Und für mcih ist erstmal wichtig, dass mein System stabil läuft etc, das ich keine Probleme mehr habe. Ich muss schauen, wie ich das hier nun mache.



Topic Missed FAIL... alle Ergebnisse hier laufen über HWBot...


----------



## Semih91 (9. März 2010)

Ist mir schon bewusst, aber für mich ist wichtig, dass meine Probleme erst behoben sind, dann kann cih weiter benchen


----------



## Professor Frink (10. März 2010)

woho, es ist jetzt 21:01 seit 10 Minuten steht das Fenster offen, draußen sind es -5° und mein Papstlüfter bläst kalte Luft rein. Freut euch auf die Scores.


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2010)

Ja, das offene Fenster  - ich probier @1,52V QPi, 1,87V VRAM und 1,21V auf dem X58 ein Setting aus, das damit zu funktionieren scheint... Was genau, werdet ihr noch sehen.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. März 2010)

gibts heute abend nen Ranglistenupdate ?


----------



## der8auer (10. März 2010)

Jap gegen 23-24 Uhr


----------



## multimolti (10. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> woho, es ist jetzt 21:01 seit 10 Minuten steht das Fenster offen, draußen sind es -5° und mein Papstlüfter bläst kalte Luft rein. Freut euch auf die Scores.



Das hab ich bei mir auch probiert, dann liefen CPU und Graka auch bei Höchstleistung nur mit 30°C, aber trotzdem habe ich keinen einzigen Punkt mehr rausbekommen -.- Es waren die gleichen Grenzen wie vorher, Graka geht bis 725MHz, ab 726 Freeze, und die CPU bis 17.5x220, ab 221 Bluescreen.


----------



## Kryer (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Hi der8auer,

Versteh nicht.

Kann mir jemand sagen was fehlt ?
Da steht doch ein Link. Bei mir klappts jedenfalls wenn ich drauf klicke.
Hab ich da was falsch gemacht oder fehlt was ?

(Sorry bin neu hier und die ganze Prozedur ist nicht unbedingt Newbie-freundlich...)

Gruss Kryer


----------



## Lippokratis (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Kryer schrieb:


> Hi der8auer,
> 
> Versteh nicht.
> 
> ...



Der Link ist da, aber das Editor oder paintfenster samt Nickname und Datum fehlt


----------



## Kryer (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

danke für den Hinweis, aber naja :

also ich habe bei hwbot.org im Bild auf deren Richtlinien gesetzt und ein weiteres fenster von CPU-Z mit den Chipset-Infos eingebaut. Für den Wettbewerb hab ich an mein Post hier im Forum ein Bild angehängt mit dem Pseudo und Datum. Muss alles auf der hwbot-Seite gepostet sein ?


----------



## Kryer (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> *Update:*
> 
> 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
> 
> 16826 | Lippokratis | Q6600 @ 3959 MHz | 8800GT 512MB @ 729/1037 | Link



Hi,
ausserdem verdammt guter Score für ne Single 8800GT. Ich hatte vorher ein 8800GT-SLI Gespann mit einem e8500 @ 4GHz, zwar waren die GPUs nur leicht OC'ed. Aber trotzdem wundere ich mich dass ich nur einen Hauch drüber lag (etwa 18500). Bremst in dem Fall die Dualcore CPU ?

Ich bin ja auch hier um was dazu zu lernen.


----------



## Semih91 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Nur zu Info Kryer, du musst auch bei HWBot in unserem Team Mitglied sein und nicht dein eigenes bzw. in einem anderen Team. Ich hoffe, dass dies sehr gut ausgedruckt wurde, ansonsten kannst du dein Score bzw. deine Teilnahme hier am Wettbewerb vergessen.


----------



## Alriin (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Semih91 schrieb:


> Nur zu Info Kryer, du musst auch bei HWBot in unserem Team Mitglied sein und nicht dein eigenes bzw. in einem anderen Team.



...und nicht nur für die Dauer des Bewerbes.


----------



## Semih91 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Danke für die Ergänzung


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Zur Info:



			
				Wettbewerbs-Regeln schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich teilnehmen?
> 
> Um am Wettbewerb teilnehmen zu können musst du im PCGHX Forum registriert sein und im HWBot Ranking fürs PCGHX HWBot Team teilnehmen.
> *Du musst spätestens am 07. März 2010 Mitglied im Forum + Team *sein um kurzfristige Teamwechsel zu vermeiden!



Teilnahme ist leider nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Wer die Regeln lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Jeha, Top10 ist doch schonmal was


----------



## Kryer (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



der8auer schrieb:


> *Rankingupdate:*
> 
> Übernommen:
> mcflops
> ...



 Ja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... 

Mit zu spät dran hat der Grund aber nicht viel zu tun, aber ok. Wusste nicht dass man hier angemacht wird wenn man mitmachen will (und nicht nur wegen des Wettbewerbs). Jemand der seinen PC oc'ed nur um einen Lüfter zu gewinnen 

Es ging mir mehr um den Wettkampfsgeist den hier so manche wohl nicht haben, wohl eher Schiss vor der Konkurrenz als Lust auf nen Wettbewerb...
aber dann schön arrogant posten


----------



## theLamer (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Na jetzt mal ganz locker bleiben... mit der Einstellung, irgendwas gewinnen zu wollen nur um des Preises wegen bist du a) hier und b) beim HWBot falsch, denn da gibt's auch nix zu gewinnen. Es geht auch primär um den Wettkampf an sich.

"Schiss" vor Konkurrenz haben wir nicht, wir freuen uns über jedes neue Mitglied, das sei mal klargestellt!

Wenn du einen netteren Ton an den Tag legst, könnte dich der8auer ja eventuell noch überreden lassen, es mit dir so zu handhaben, dass du in die Liste kommst, so wie Freakezoit und Matti OC - aber eben ohne Punkte. Aber nichtmal einen Monat drin, 8 Beiträge und gleich losflamen - sowas wird hier nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Kryer schrieb:


> Ja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...



Ähm ich versteht jetzt wirklich nicht wieso du dich so aufregst. Ich habe dich erst nicht übernommen, da es keinen Link zu HWBot gab. Dann habe ich gesehen, dass du nicht bei uns im Team bist. Und genau aus dem Grund, um kurzfristige Teamwechsel zu vermeiden, habe ich dieses Datum gesetzt. 



			
				Kryer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging mir mehr um den Wettkampfsgeist den hier so manche wohl nicht haben, wohl eher Schiss vor der Konkurrenz als Lust auf nen Wettbewerb...
> aber dann schön arrogant posten



no comment


----------



## Professor Frink (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Kryer schrieb:


> Ja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
> 
> Mit zu spät dran hat der Grund aber nicht viel zu tun, aber ok. Wusste nicht dass man hier angemacht wird wenn man mitmachen will (und nicht nur wegen des Wettbewerbs). Jemand der seinen PC oc'ed nur um einen Lüfter zu gewinnen



also, falls der Beitrag von mir, auf den du dich ja wohl beziehst, soo arrogant geklungen hat, er war nicht arrogant gemeint. Aber liest man nicht erstmal wenigstens den Eröffnungsthread vollständig durch bevor man mitmacht ?
Außerdem finde ich es völlig unangebracht und peinlich auf so plumpe Art und Weise die Teilnehmer dieses Wettbewerbes schlechtmachen zu wollen, nur weil man selber den Teilnahmekriterien nicht entspricht !


Kryer schrieb:


> Es ging mir mehr um den Wettkampfsgeist den hier so manche wohl nicht haben, wohl eher Schiss vor der Konkurrenz als Lust auf nen Wettbewerb...
> aber dann schön arrogant posten



Weißt du wieso diese Regeln gemacht wurden ? Genau um den Wettkampfsgeist zu erhalten und zu verhindern, dass Leute aus wirklich professionellen Teams kurz switchen um den Ram oder den Pot abzusahnen. Dass es dich trifft, solltest du nicht persönlich nehmen und ganz sicher nicht andere Leute beleidigen !!
Entschuldige die deutliche Wortwahl, aber ich finde dein Verhalten unangebracht. Trotzdem möchte ich mich für meinen Post entschuldigen, wenn du ihn als beleidigend auffasst, war das ganz sicher nicht meine Absicht.
also trotzdem
lg


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

@Kryer
erwischt


----------



## onkel-bill (12. März 2010)

@ de8auer: hast Du eventl. mal parallel zum Wettbewerb mit Deinen Systemen gebencht?

Mich würden Deine Ergebnisse innerhalb der Vorgaben sehr interessieren! 

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Icke&Er (12. März 2010)

Hey Roman

Beim 06er Ergebniss von Onkel-bill in deiner Liste ist ein bissel was durcheinander geraten! 

PS: Sorry, wenn ich schon der 1000te bin ders sagt

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (12. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

@3V!L:

Turbo....Das ist schon alles rechtens.


----------



## theLamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Eben. Und ich hab eh noch nen besseren Score da


----------



## 3V!L (12. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

War nicht böse gemeint, hab mich nur etwas gewundert.


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2010)

@ Icke&Er: Nein du warst der erste - Danke 

Habe aktuell leider nur noch einen i5-670 und das ist nicht die beste CPU für SuperPi und den 3DMark06


----------



## DasRegal (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



> *MaxxMem Update*
> 
> 1973.1 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4719 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 1072 MHz 8-9-8-20 1T| Link


 
Es tut mir leid, dass ich sowas äußern muss. Ich kaufe dir den Score nicht ab.

Wenn du mal in der Maxxmem-Liste die Plätze vor und nach dir anschaust.
7-7-7-20 1T 1072 MHz 1923P 4,5Ghz /Link 
7-8-8-25 1T 1072 MHz 1996P 4,9Ghz /Link 

Du willst mir erzählen, dass du mit 8-9-8-20 einen 1973er Score erhältst.
Das passt vorne und hinten nicht.
Maxxmem schwankt zwar +-25p aber du müsstest ca 150p weniger haben.
Und das ist nicht ausgedacht. Ich habe es gerade nachgestellt und hatte auch gefixte Subtinings.


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Du verwendest auch Win7 und ein anderes Subsystem... XP ist um einiges schneller


----------



## DasRegal (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Durch Win XP bekommst du so einen Punkteaufschlag. Never...
Aber beweisen kann ich es eh nicht.


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Manchmal schäme ich mich in diesem Team zu sein...


----------



## multimolti (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Durch Win XP bekommst du so einen Punkteaufschlag. Never...
> Aber beweisen kann ich es eh nicht.



Tut mir Leid dich korrigieren zu müssen, aber das stimmt wirklich. Ich hatte mit gleichem Takt und Timings (CPU 3850MHz, RAM 730 7-6-6-18 1T) unter Win7 426 Punkte und unter XP 513. Das ist schon gewaltig, und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das nach oben dann auch proportional zunimmt.


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

@ DasRegal: Manchmal gibt MaxxMem zu hohe Werte aus, das ist mir bewusst und du hast darüber ja auch schon nen Thread geöffnet. Vielleicht ist das auch so ein Fall? Aber meiner Meinung nach ist er okay, weshalb ich ihn auch reingestellt habe... 

Bleibt abzuwarten, was Roman dazu sagt. Meine Meinung dazu zählt ja nicht viel


----------



## McZonk (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

und da Roman jetzt gerade am Benchen ist, ist an dieser Stelle mit der Diskussion bitte auch Schluss. Bevor hier noch Mord und Totschlag innerhalb des Teams einsetzt . Also bitte postet Ergebnisse, andere Posts werde ich kommentarlos entsorgen.


----------



## DasRegal (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



> Manchmal gibt MaxxMem zu hohe Werte aus, das ist mir bewusst und du hast darüber ja auch schon nen Thread geöffnet. Vielleicht ist das auch so ein Fall? Aber meiner Meinung nach ist er okay, weshalb ich ihn auch reingestellt habe...
> 
> Bleibt abzuwarten, was Roman dazu sagt. Meine Meinung dazu zählt ja nicht viel


 
Ich werde heute Abend mal XP und XP x64 ausprobieren und gucken was passiert. War jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint und vllt hätte ich das mit XP vorher mal ausprobieren sollen. Have a nice day. 



> Alriin: Manchmal schäme ich mich in diesem Team zu sein...


Cool.


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



> Ich werde heute Abend mal XP und XP x64 ausprobieren und gucken was passiert. War jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint und vllt hätte ich das mit XP vorher mal ausprobieren sollen. Have a nice day


Ich wette, du schaffst die 2k locker mit deiner Konfiguration  - probiers einfach mal.

Okay, jetzt höre ich auch auf McZonk...


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Immer ruhig bleiben  Ich schaus mir nachher mal genau an. 

Btw: Solche Vorwürfe öffentlich zu posten finde ich ziemlich daneben. Entweder mit ihm oder mir per PN klären!


----------



## True Monkey (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Alriin schrieb:


> Leider war der "Einsendeschluss" schon.


 


seite 1 

*Wie lange geht der Wettbewerb?* 
Einsendeschluss der Ergebnisse ist der 14. März 2010 um 23:59 Uhr ​


----------



## heAdsH0t (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Achso OK, habe geerade eben auch gelesen, das man bei HWbot bei euch im TEAM sein muss, bin ich nicht^^ ok, mir gings halt um den Wettbewerb an sich. Aber macht doch nix^^

Coole Sach der Wettbewerb, trotzdem 

Mfg Marci


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

@True


----------



## Lippokratis (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

nimm halt außer Konkurrenz teil


----------



## onkel-bill (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Du kannst gerne trotzdem unserem Team beitreten.

Hier gehts um mehr, als nur diesen einen Wettbewerb.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

ooo, hat unser toller 5870 Besitzer kein Glück im SPI ?
mhhm, das ist bestimmt doof. Jetzt kennste das Gefühl


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

ahh sei leise 

ich mach da noch was! Du wirst schon sehn!


----------



## Professor Frink (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

das hoffe ich, du hast ja noch volle 27 Stunden !


----------



## Professor Frink (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

100 woot !!!
Ich denke da geh ich in die Knie -_- Mein bester liegt bei 1397 und drüber komm ich net. ALso entweder du verrätst mir deinen Tweak oder es wird bei 2:1 zwischen uns stehenbleiben. Wobei du nie das Gefühl haben wirst es wäre ein faierer Kampf gewesen


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

oo und wieee, den Tweak verrat ich nicht derweil habe nur ich dir geholfen, also 

hehe, habe gerade 1540 geschafft!  

juhuu, geradee soo gut drauf


----------



## Professor Frink (13. März 2010)

Leute ich hab ein problem !!!!
Das Problem befindet sich als Foto im Anhang. Ich hab zwar gehofft dass sich mein score verbessert aber doch net auf über 651k !!!!!!!
Wie krieg ich das gefixt ?
*EDIT*
Bild gefixt, hatte das falsche Format


----------



## Semih91 (13. März 2010)

Kannst du mal bitte das Bild anhängen?


----------



## Professor Frink (13. März 2010)

ok, hab eben gelesen das das irgendwas mit dem GRakaspeicher zu tun hat, aber hab kp wie das passiert ist ?


----------



## Professor Frink (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

muss dich enttäuschen, hab eben 651k geschafft 
siehe diskussionsfred


----------



## Semih91 (13. März 2010)

Naja, starte deinen Rechner neu und mache nochmal diesen Bench. Und starte das Programm nur einmal, weil wenn du ausversehen mehrmals öffnest, dann passiert sowas, ist mir zumindest aufgefallen


----------



## Semih91 (13. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Pls Diskussion hier beenden und im Diskussionsthread weiterreden, da hier nur noch Scores reinkommen


----------



## Professor Frink (13. März 2010)

ok, ist der also net gültig ? schaaade ^^
wär mein erster Weltrekord gwesen !


----------



## Semih91 (13. März 2010)

Wenn das gelten würde, hätte ich über 700K oder sowas gehabt


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

hallo prof.

wenn du einen svchost prozess zu viel schließt tritt dieses Prob auf! 

nicht zu viel abschalten!

Puh habe eben mal meine CPU auf 5 Ghz getreten, genau vorm Benchmark Bluescreen, ach hätte ich doch ne Validation gemacht! 
Jetzt gibts nen BS beim Laden! 

hehe 1570


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. März 2010)

Gibt's Heute noch ein Update der Listen, oder erst Morgen/Übermorgen das Finale-Update?


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

hey Leuts,
ich hab eben den Score im Anhang rausbekommen.
Ist der gültig und darf ich den hochladen ?
*EDIT*
Habs jetzt einfach mal gemacht. War sehr verlockend. Ich denke auchmal der ist gültig, hab ihn mit anderen Score im Bot verglichen und dazu ist er zwar relativ hoch, aber net utopisch.


----------



## X Broster (14. März 2010)

Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Ich bekam nach div. Overcloking-Einstellungen dieses Ergebnis. 
Ist das gültig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaN!aC (14. März 2010)

Bei euch ist doch alles drauf was ihr auch braucht.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. März 2010)

maxmemm ist noch recht buggy. nicht umsonst gibt es noch keine dafür im bot. wobei mir das ergebnis vom professor auch etwas hoch erscheint mit den nicht sehr hohen ram/NB takt und der für 1000MHz doch hohen latenz. muss der8auer entscheiden ob das okay ist


----------



## mochti01 (14. März 2010)

Wir brauchen auf jeden fall noch n fixes Update. Muss wissen ob ich nochmal ran muss oder nicht ^^


----------



## Alriin (14. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> *UPDATE
> 
> MaxxMem*
> 2085,6 | Professor Frink |i7 920 @ 4400 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1000 MHz, 9-8-8-22-1T | link



*Global Rank: 4th*

Gratulation!!!


----------



## Semih91 (14. März 2010)

Beim Prof ist es aufjedenfall zu hoch, da hat Matti OC viel bessere Latenzzeiten etc und wäre dann nur knapp vor dir, also du müsstest es vllt nochmal machen, weil da kann wirklich etwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

hm, ich weiß dass es zu hoch ist. Aber ich finde es doof dass es keine feste Grenze gibt !
Das mit den 651k war klar dass es verbuggt ist. Aber wenn ich jetzt z.b. 1800 rausgekriegt hätte, was dann ? Oder 1700 ? Wo zieht man die Grenze ob ich nen richtigen Moment erwischt und Glück hatte oder ob es am Benchmark liegt ??
Ist zwar doof die Frage jetzt, 12 Stunden vor Ende zu stellen, aber trotzdem, ich sehe ein, dass mein Ergebnis net gültig ist, aber ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich mir nach jedem Ergebnis die Frage stellen muss, ob es hinkommen kann !
@Roman
warst du dir dieser Probleme bewusst, als du Maxxmem in die Liste aufgenommen hast oder ist das auch neu für dich ?


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

ach, du kannst so sarkhastisch sein wenn du willst 
Als erfahrener OCer solltest du dir mal die Daten angucken und merken das es wohl verbuggt ist -_- wär auch zu schön gewesen
Naja, ich hab noch nen 1570 Score, wäre der gültig ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

^^Die Memory-Latency(knapp 31ns) ist einfach zu gering für die die gewählten Speichereinstellungen


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

und was wär für dich die Grenze ab der du es als gültig betrachten würdest ?


----------



## Alriin (14. März 2010)

Lass den Score drin, Professor Frink... beim PCMark05 z.B. gibt es auch starke Schwankungen. Du hattest einfach nen Glücks-Run.


----------



## Alriin (14. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> ach, du kannst so sarkhastisch sein wenn du willst
> Als erfahrener OCer solltest du dir mal die Daten angucken und merken das es wohl verbuggt ist -_- wär auch zu schön gewesen
> Naja, ich hab noch nen 1570 Score, wäre der gültig ?



Für mich sieht der Score ok aus. Das hat mit Sarkasmus nichts zu tun.
Dass MaxxMem ein Benchmark im Betastadium ist, dafür kannst Du nix... maximal massman.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

sag das mal Roman, dann haste was gut bei mir !^^
Bin aber froh, dass ich net alleine dastehe


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*



Alriin schrieb:


> maximal massman.


was soll das denn heißen ?^^
*EDIT: *ist geklärt^^ man lernt nie aus


----------



## theLamer (14. März 2010)

Jo eben so ist es... mein RUN war verbuggt, DasRegal hat einen RUN in einem Thread gepostet der verbuggt ist (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-mainboards-und-speicher/91852-maxxmem-ist-mist.html), meiner ist verbuggt, Professor Frink's und X Broster's ebenso... Ist schon komisch.

Vielleicht sollte man beim nächsten Wettbewerb (und das soll kein flamen oder so sein, ich stelle noch mal klar,* dass ich es eXtrem cool finde, was hier auf die Beine gestellt wurde - und sowas gibt es in keinem anderen Forum!*) auf Benchmarks setzen, bei denen man Ergebnisse klarer abschätzen und  kontrollieren kann. Beispielsweise mit einem ORB-Link. Ansonsten könnten immer Vorwürfe im Raum stehen wegen Cheating oder gefakter Screenshots usw., die letztendlich allen schaden und dem Teamgeist eher entgegenwirken, was im Widersprich zum Zweck des Wettberbs steht.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

ich möchte einfach mal was klarstellen. Für mich ist ein ungültiger Run einer wo ganz klar ein Fehler vorliegt, der also utopisch ist (651k, da wurde auch keine Latency angezeigt, also ganz klar ungültig) oder einer wo der Screenshot gefakt wurde.
Ein sehr hoher, aber halbwegs realistischer Wert zählt für mich nicht dazu !


----------



## multimolti (14. März 2010)

Da der Wettbewerb ja bald vorbei ist, habe ich eine Frage an die Organisation bzw. an der_8auer:

- Wirst du weiterhin solche Wettbewerbe veranstalten? Fände ich richtig cool, der hier hat mich das erste mal zum OC gebracht und ich würde gerne weiter machen 
- Wird es vielleicht eine feinere Gliederung geben? Also z.B. nur AMD oder Intel, nur DDR2 oder DDR3? Damit hätten auch Leute mit älteren PCs (ohne i7 oder 5870) eine Chance.

Erst mal vielen Dank für diesen Wettbewerb, hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## theLamer (14. März 2010)

@ Professor Frink : Aber was ist halbwegs realistisch? Man hat eben wenig Vergleich, sogar im Bot nicht. Und ich hatte meinen RUN ja auch als bugged bezeichnet. Man selber kann ja nix dafür, wenn man "Opfer" davon wird.

Falls sich irgendwer (außer der Benchmark MaxxMem ) kritisiert gefühlt hat, bitte ich diesen Eindruck zu entschuldigen. Habe mich ja extra selber erwähnt, damit sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

wie gesagt halbwegs realistisch ist eine Zahl die im Rahmen liegt. Also z.b. nicht 1000 überm WR.
Aber nicht einer der mal 100 Punkte zu hoch ist. Ich würde meinen Run nämlich im Nachhinein nicht wirklich als verbuggt sondern nur als Glück ansehen.


----------



## theLamer (14. März 2010)

Nein mal Hand aufs Herz, der ist klar verbuggt, wie meiner eben auch. Und es ist nicht fair gegenüber Leuten, die sich tagelang um so einen Score bemühen...

Aber:  keiner weiß, ob solche RUNs realistisch sind oder nicht. Fakt ist ja, dass sie erreicht wurden... aber: keiner weiß woran es liegt und ob es legitim ist.. Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich mich entscheiden würde und bin froh, nicht in der8auer's Rolle zu stecken. Wahrscheinlich "nach Gefühl" entscheiden welche realistisch sind und die mit reinnehmen. Dem entgegen steht der Vorwurf der Willkür, der entstehen könnte. 

Aber was reden wir groß? Roman hat das Ganze auf die Beine gestellt und er sollte die alleinige Entscheidungsmacht darüber haben, was letztendlich passiert. Wir sollten auf keinen Fall Ansprüche stellen.


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> hm, ich weiß dass es zu hoch ist. Aber ich finde es doof dass es keine feste Grenze gibt !
> Das mit den 651k war klar dass es verbuggt ist. Aber wenn ich jetzt z.b. 1800 rausgekriegt hätte, was dann ? Oder 1700 ? Wo zieht man die Grenze ob ich nen richtigen Moment erwischt und Glück hatte oder ob es am Benchmark liegt ??
> Ist zwar doof die Frage jetzt, 12 Stunden vor Ende zu stellen, aber trotzdem, ich sehe ein, dass mein Ergebnis net gültig ist, aber ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich mir nach jedem Ergebnis die Frage stellen muss, ob es hinkommen kann !
> @Roman
> warst du dir dieser Probleme bewusst, als du Maxxmem in die Liste aufgenommen hast oder ist das auch neu für dich ?



Das war mir vorher nicht bewusst. Der Benchmark ist neu bei HWBot und ebenso neu für mich. 
Vielleicht war MaxxMem nicht die beste Wahl für den Wettbewerb. Allerdings dachte ich auch nicht, dass es zu solchen "Spannungen" innerhalb des Teams kommen würde. 
HWBot wird für diesen Benchmark vielleicht irgendwann Punkte vergeben. Und ich wollte unser Team einfach schon mal an diesen Benchmark heranführen. Dazugelernt haben wir sicher alle 

Gelten lassen kann ich das Ergebnis nicht. Statement findest im Wettbewerb selbst.




multimolti schrieb:


> Da der Wettbewerb ja bald vorbei ist, habe ich eine Frage an die Organisation bzw. an der_8auer:
> 
> - Wirst du weiterhin solche Wettbewerbe veranstalten? Fände ich richtig cool, der hier hat mich das erste mal zum OC gebracht und ich würde gerne weiter machen
> - Wird es vielleicht eine feinere Gliederung geben? Also z.B. nur AMD oder Intel, nur DDR2 oder DDR3? Damit hätten auch Leute mit älteren PCs (ohne i7 oder 5870) eine Chance.
> ...




Bitte, freut mich 
Würde ich gerne wieder veranstalten. Dann auch aufgeteilt usw. Wann kann ich aber noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

ok, nehm ich an deine Entscheidung ! Hab den Score jetzt auch im Bot gelöscht.
ist halt doof gelaufen mit dem Benchmark. Aber auch ich fiebere schon dem nächsten Wettbewerb dieser Art entgegen !


----------



## Alriin (14. März 2010)

@der8auer und @ll

MaxxMem war definitiv keine gute Entscheidung... der Wettbewerb selbst schon. Ich glaub unser Team hat einige Talente hinzugewonnen und einige großartige Bencher - Leute die es von sich selbst nicht glaubten - hervorgebracht. Leider hab ich so am Rande des Wettbewerbs auch einiges von den sinnlosen Streiterein mitbekommen. Also sowas sollte in einem Team nicht sein. Wenn Prinz Hollywood *g* und ich uns spaßhalber um einen Top-Platz im Team "streiten" oder ich meinen Kumpel True Monkey ein wenig wegen seiner Liebe zu Intel und Grafikkartenbenchmarks  aufziehe, geschieht das immer freundschaftlich und mit einem Grinser. Vorwürfe z.B. gegenüber erfahrenen Benchern und HWbot-Routiniers sind auch nicht wirklich notwendig. Bei uns im Team wird cheaten nicht tolleriert und ich würde für die meisten meine Hand ins Feuer legen, dass sie sowas nie tun würden. Also habt euch alle lieb und kniet nieder vor eurem Kaiser.


... ihr dürft euch wieder erheben. 


Super Wettbewerb, Roman!


----------



## theLamer (14. März 2010)

Also ich stimme Alriin zu!
_Und: Ich würde auch, falls es erwünscht ist, meinen 1973er MaxxMem zurückziehen._ Lieber Harmonie im Team als sich um so einen sinnlosen RUN zu streiten, von dem ich selber denke, dass er buggy ist aber mir auch nicht sicher bin. Streitereien können wir echt nicht gebrauchen.

EDIT: Siehe buggy... habs aus Gag mal mit meinem normalen Sys (zugemülltes Win7) getestet - über ne halbe Million


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2010)

Sieht für mich schnell, aber noch normal aus

@ Alriin: Da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

jetzt mach dich mal nicht lustig Roman !!!!
Du hast nen Bench ausgewählt den keiner kennt


----------



## DasRegal (14. März 2010)

Großes Lob an theLamer für deine Ehrlichkeit.
Ich habe ja auch ein bisschen überreagiert. Kommt davon wenn man stundenlang Bluescreens sieht x))

@der8auer: Ich muss auch nochmal sagen, dass ich den Wettbewerb klasse finde. Vielen dank.


----------



## 3V!L (14. März 2010)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an der8auer 

Ist ne Menge Arbeit so einen Wettbewerb zu machen, von der investierten Zeit mal ganz abgesehen.

Würde mich über weitere ähnliche Wettbewerbe freuen.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. März 2010)

3V!L schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein großes Lob an der8auer


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Auch wenn ich nicht teilgenommen habe weil mir einfach die potente Hardware fehlt finde ich es generell eine super Sache die Roman hier aufgezogen hat.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

dito ! Ich würd mich über eine Fortsetzung sehr freuen. Unabhängig davon werde ich mich jetzt auf jedenfall im HWBot engangieren und die ganze HW die ich rumliegen hab mal ordentlich durchbenchen. Natürlich im PCGH Team^^.
Gleich uppe ich meine finalen Scores und wehe ihr habt daran was auszusetzen


----------



## X Broster (14. März 2010)

Ferab von der Chance auf Gewinnen bot der Wettbewerb genug Motivation höher und höher zu benchen. Mit gefühlten 50 Bluescreens lieg ich hofftl. im guten Mittelfeld.  Ich würde mich sehr auf eine Wiederholung freuen + AMD und Intel getrennt.^^
Tolle Arbeit der8auer. Und ein Danke an die Sponsoren!


----------



## multimolti (15. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Nur mal so aus Spaß eine Frage... wo bekommt man denn LN2 fürs Extreme-OC her?


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

guten Morgen Kollegen
jetzt wird es Zeit über die Preise zu reden! Also meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Liste mit den Gewinnern durchgehen und vom 1. Platz nach unten abfragen, was jeder will. 

mich pers. würde das Gehäuse interessieren, wenn ich nur wüsste welches es ist


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Das würde ich auch cool finden.  Wobei erstmal die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner interessant wäre, aber stressen wir mal den armen der8auer nicht, er hatte schon genug zu tun mit den Updates.


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Also ich finde, dass dieser Contest richtig gut ist! der8auer (Roman), respekt echt  

lg aus Wien


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Auch von mir Lob an Roman! 

So wie es aussieht liegen onkel-bill und ich gleichauf mit 29P?
Da es ja Diskussionen um MaxxMem und verbuggte Ergebnisse usw. gab und ich auch nicht genau weiß, ob mein Score nun Glück oder Bug ist, schlage ich folgendes vor, um Ruhe und *Teamgeist* reinzubekommen (denn das am wichtigsten!) : Ich überlasse onkel-bill die Entscheidung, ob er ein Stechen will. Falls nicht, überlasse ich ihm den ersten Platz (und er wird sich ewig ärgern, dass er nicht "wirklich" erster war ) und nehme den 2.! Natürlich würde ich mich sehr über ein Stechen freuen, in irgendeinem Benchmark, der beim Bot ist.

Gruß


----------



## Alriin (15. März 2010)

Und ich würde mich glücklich schätzen den Benchmark und dessen Regeln auszuwählen... wenn Roman erlaubt. ICH will euch quälen. *g*


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, ich fände es fair, wenn es ein Stechen gibt! 

Aber ich habe ihm ja gesagt, dass er gewinnen wird, btw theLamer, du willst die Rams was? 


@ der8auer:

hast von mir hoffentlich PM bekommen wegen einem Pot 

lg


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Vote 4 SuperPi 1M ohne Regeln ^^


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Lower schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe ihm ja gesagt, dass *er* gewinnen wird


Wer *er?*



> btw theLamer, du willst die Rams was?


Ich will einen Wettkampf und langfristig ein Team, das zusammenhält und sich gegenseitig unterstützt... natürlich wäre der RAM nett, aber wenn ich ihn um jeden Preis haben wollte, würde ich ja nicht so ein Angebot machen! 
Natürlich wären die RAMs nett, keine Frage..


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. März 2010)

Von mir gibt's auch ein großes Lob an Roman 
(ich hoffe doch die Auswertung nimmt nicht zu viel Zeit u. Arbeit in Anspruch)

Nach ersten Hochrechnungen wartet wohl ein neuer Luftkühler auf mich, obwohl ich doch nur einen Lüfter abstauben wollte


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

onkel-bill habe ich gemeint!

Das was du sagst ist komplett sign! 

Ohne so ein gutes Team hätte ich mit dem Benchen gar nicht angefangen! 

Hach meine erste Session ist schon bald! Mann wie ich mich freue, jetzt heißt es ordentlich Punkte machen!


----------



## multimolti (15. März 2010)

@Lower:
Wo ist die Session? Wenns hier in der Nähe wäre (Hamburg) würde ich evtl. mal vorbei schauen, um ein bisschen Einblick in das Thema zu erhalten


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Nähe Hamburg? Da wohne ich auch und mein i7 braucht auch dringend mal DICE 
Einen der8auer Kupferpot hab ich ja schon


----------



## Alriin (15. März 2010)

in Wien, nix Hamburg.


----------



## multimolti (15. März 2010)

Wien ist jetzt nicht grad um die Ecke... und theLamer, wenn du mal irgendwas startest fänd ichs cool, dabei sein zu können! Nur als Zuschauer, ich glaub eh nicht dass ich aus meinem Phenom viel rausholen kann, aber jeder fängt schließlich mal klein an.


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Also ich benche auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr noch mit onkel-bill zusammen mit DICE


----------



## multimolti (15. März 2010)

Wann dieses Jahr? Ab Mitte August bin ich weg =(


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Wann steht noch nicht genau fest... genaueres gibt's auch erst, wenn das Ganze in trockenen Tüchern ist. Im Moment sind wir nur in einer diffusen Planungsphase


----------



## Professor Frink (15. März 2010)

@ Roman
schaffste die Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute noch ?


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Erst mal möchte ich mich für die ganzen Danksagungen bedanken  Ich freue mich, dass der Wettbewerb nicht unter gegangen ist und ihr neben Bluescreens auch noch Spaß hattet  




Professor Frink schrieb:


> dito ! Ich würd mich über eine Fortsetzung sehr freuen. Unabhängig davon werde ich mich jetzt auf jedenfall im HWBot engangieren und die ganze HW die ich rumliegen hab mal ordentlich durchbenchen. Natürlich im PCGH Team^^.
> Gleich uppe ich meine finalen Scores und wehe ihr habt daran was auszusetzen



Das freut mich am meisten  Das hatte ich mir durch den Wettbewerb erhoft 




X Broster schrieb:


> Ferab von der Chance auf Gewinnen bot der Wettbewerb genug Motivation höher und höher zu benchen. Mit gefühlten 50 Bluescreens lieg ich hofftl. im guten Mittelfeld.  Ich würde mich sehr auf eine Wiederholung freuen + AMD und Intel getrennt.^^
> Tolle Arbeit der8auer. Und ein Danke an die Sponsoren!



Danke  Würde mich auch freuen wenn du unserem Team erhalten bleibst und gelegentlich auch ohne Wettbewerb für uns im Bot benchst.




multimolti schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Spaß eine Frage... wo bekommt man denn LN2 fürs Extreme-OC her?



BROSER GmbH - Ihr Stickstoff Experte




Lower schrieb:


> guten Morgen Kollegen
> jetzt wird es Zeit über die Preise zu reden! Also meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Liste mit den Gewinnern durchgehen und vom 1. Platz nach unten abfragen, was jeder will.
> 
> mich pers. würde das Gehäuse interessieren, wenn ich nur wüsste welches es ist



Ich werde die Gewinner ermitteln und anschreiben. Eine Auswahl wird es nicht geben - tauschen könnt ihr untereinander natürlich immer.

Nach aktuellem Stand wird aus dem IKONIK Gehäuse wohl eine IKONIK Netzteil, da sie erhebliche Lieferschwierigkeiten haben und nicht nicht denke, dass ihr bis Mai warten wollt.




Professor Frink schrieb:


> @ Roman
> schaffste die Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute noch ?



Bin gerade dabei  Die Benchmarkliste ist schon fertig.


----------



## Professor Frink (15. März 2010)

da warten wir gespannt !
Haste jetzt auch ein System wie du das mit dem Stechen regeln willst ?


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

hehe ui wie ich mich freue 

sag mal hast du meine PM bezüglich eines Pots bekommen?


----------



## 3V!L (15. März 2010)

Ohje, nicht gerade ein optimales Endergebnis xD


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Das Ranking ist drin. So siehts nun aus:



Platzierung|Punkte|Nickname
1+2|29|onkel-bill
1+2|29|theLamer
3|24,5|3V!L
4|23,5|True Monkey

5+6|21,5|mochti01
5+6|21,5|Lower
7|21|DasRegal
8|20|Blechdesigner
9|17|Professor Frink
10|16,5|dontkn0wme

11|15,5|fA!nT



Professor Frink schrieb:


> da warten wir gespannt !
> Haste jetzt auch ein System wie du das mit dem Stechen regeln willst ?



Erst mal fragen ob sie sich ohne Stechen einigen 




Lower schrieb:


> hehe ui wie ich mich freue
> 
> sag mal hast du meine PM bezüglich eines Pots bekommen?



Ja aber ich bin erst vor ca. 30min von der Arbeit gekommen und habe ca. 15 PNs im Eingang  Muss ich nach und nach abarbeiten.



edit:



3V!L schrieb:


> Ohje, nicht gerade ein optimales Endergebnis xD



Falls du keinen Pot brauchst kannst du dich gerne mit Lower in Verbindung setzen. Der ist auf der Suche nach einem.


----------



## Professor Frink (15. März 2010)

ok, geklärt


----------



## 3V!L (15. März 2010)

Ich mein das bezogen auf die vielen doppelt Platzierungen. Wie wird das jetzt geregelt?


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Jo habe ich auch gerade gemerkt  Ist schon gefixt.

edit:

@ 3V!L: Achso. Wie gesagt. Erst mal frage ich alle. Ansonsten müssen sie eben ackern  Und das wird nicht einfach :]


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

war wohl ein kleiner Fehler! 

Öhm bei mir ist es derzeit so:

ich bräuchte keinen der beiden Radis sondern interessiere mich stark fürs Netzteil wenn es denn ein Ü 600W Netzteil ist!

Falls nein würde ich gerne ein Stechen mit Mochti machen und zwar 3DMark ohne Taktlimitierung 

MaxxMem zum Stechen 
und SuperPi naja....

hehe, wenn dann mache ich das Stechen nur um den besseren Preis zu gewinnen und den dann zu verkaufen, weil ich keinen Nutzen daraus habe! 
Oder den Wakühler von Klutten und Lehni aber da bin ich zu schlecht für!


----------



## Professor Frink (15. März 2010)

wenn die Stechen geklärt sind, sacken wir anderen aber nochmal deutlich ab als die Plätze die du angegeben hast, oder ? Ich z.b. von 7 auf 9


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Deshalb gibt es auch 11 Preise und in der Liste sind nur 9 Plätze geführt  Du bekommst also sicher den Preis von Platz 9. 

Habe die Liste hier im Diskussionsthread mal angepasst. So sollte es verständlicher sein.


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Ja hat er oben geupdatet! 
Na immerhin ein Lüffi mein Freund


----------



## onkel-bill (15. März 2010)

Zunächst einmal: DANKE Roman. 

Es war mal ein außergewöhnliches Ereignis, sich so direkt mit anderen aus dem Team messen zu dürfen. Ich habe mich hinter den Kulissen immer mit "the Lamer" abgestimmt, wir haben uns über unsere Ergebnisse unterhalten, und gegenseitig Vorschläge zur Verbesserung gemacht.
So habe ich einiges über die einzelnen Benchmarks gelernt, welches mir mit Sicherheit in Zukunft zu besseren Ergebnissen verhelfen wird.

Ich bin mir eigendlich mit "the Lamer" einig, daß wir ein Stechen wollen!
(alles andere wäre doch langweilig... )
Ich möchte zum Stechen gern eines anmerken:
Ich würde mir einen 2D-Benchmark bei festem (~3,6 GHz ???) Takt wünschen.
So wäre gewährleistet, daß nicht die vorhandene Hardware über das Ergebnis entscheidet, sondern wer von uns den besten RUN hinkriegt.
Der bessere Bencher soll gewinnen. 

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Prinzipiell stehe ich zu meiner PM Roman wenn es doch zu einem Stechen kommt wäre ich für nen 3D Bench bei mochti und mir, da wir über baugleiche HW verfügen 

lg Lower


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

onkel-bill und ich verfügen über den exakt gleichen RAM, weshalb 2D besser wäre


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Okay dann gibt es schon mal ein Stechen zwischen theLamer und onkel-bill. Habt ihr beide heute abend Zeit? Natürlich wird das Stechen zeitbegrenzt sein


----------



## onkel-bill (15. März 2010)

japp, ich schon...


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Hm... heute Abend... also wenn das Ganze bis morgen Abend geht schon...
Ansonsten wäre morgen Nachmittag/früher Abend gut.

Was meinst du mit zeitlich begrenzt? 1 Tag? Mehrere Stunden? ODer etwa noch weniger?


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. März 2010)

@Lower

Hätte ich für den Wettbewerb auch eine HD5870 gehabt, hättet ich euch das Stechen abgenommen


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Sehr gewagte Aussage Blechi  

wer weiß wie gut die Karte gegangen wäre

btw ich habe hier nen CF Gespann zu Hause

HD5870 CF FTW!


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Lower, wie siehts bei dir aus? Willste n Stechen oder teilen wir uns Preis 5 und 6 irgendwie auf? Z.b. die Lüfter vom Dual noch zum Single dazu oder so?!


----------



## onkel-bill (15. März 2010)

Stechen... Stechen... Stechen....


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Wo ich gerade mein System zerlegt habe


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hm... heute Abend... also wenn das Ganze bis morgen Abend geht schon...
> Ansonsten wäre morgen Nachmittag/früher Abend gut.
> 
> Was meinst du mit zeitlich begrenzt? 1 Tag? Mehrere Stunden? ODer etwa noch weniger?



So viel doch nicht  2 Stunden  Also wie siehts aus? heute noch?


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Naja ich hätte eig gerne das Netzteil falls es mehr als 600W hat.

Wenn nicht dann würde ich gerne den DualRadi haben, was würdest du haben wollen?

Btw in meinem letzten Post (#800) sollte erwähnt werden, dass ich die zweite HD5870 *nicht* verwendet habe. Ich habe sie nur da, für das Spendenprojekt in meiner Sig 


Stechen würde sicher Spaß machen  

aber ich habe grade echt keine Lust ich mein ich müsste wieder ein neues OS installieren  

hab ich am WE schon 10 mal gemacht


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Also morgen Nachmittag wäre für mich echt besser... muss gleich nämlich noch Off und werd heute nicht mehr viel Zeit haben...

"Real-Life" ruft eben


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Gegen den single mit 3 Lüftern hätte ich nix einzuwenden. Dafür hätte ich eine Verwendung in meinem HTPC. Den Dual würde ich war. verkaufen.


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Naja nen Lüffi könnt ich fürs benchen auch noch gebrauchen sagen wir

Dual + 1 Lüffi für mich

und Single + 2 Lüffis für dich? In Ordnung?

Aber zuerst warte ich mal die Antwort bezüglich des NT ab


----------



## onkel-bill (15. März 2010)

Mir wärs egal... kann auch morgen über die Bühne gehen...


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Jo wie gesagt ich bin jetzt erstmal off.... hab also jetzt keine Zeit dazu.
Werd nachher nochmal schauen, wie sich das hier entwickelt hat. Bis dahin!


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Okay dann gehts morgen ab 18 Uhr für euch los. Schicke euch dann eine PN.


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Machst du das öffentlich Roman? Können wir was zu sehen bekommen welche Benchm. genommen werden / Limitierung etc.?


----------



## Alriin (15. März 2010)

Na geh... ich wollte die beiden quälen.


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Na geh... ich wollte die beiden quälen.


Was meinst du damit?

theLamer und Onkel?


----------



## Alriin (15. März 2010)

Ja. Ich hätte mir ganz fürchterliche Sachen ausgedacht. *g*


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Schick mir eine PN was du vorhast


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

au jaa, sag mal der8auer wird es 2D od 3D


----------



## onkel-bill (15. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ja. Ich hätte mir ganz fürchterliche Sachen  ausgedacht. *g*



das kann ich mir übrigens vorstellen...


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Also, nach langem überlegen siehts bei mir jetzt so aus.

Entweder Single mit den 3 Lüftern oder Stechen


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Also ich denke mir so, ich brauche keine 2 Lüffis aber einen schon,

sagen wir so:

Stechen um einen Lüfter, da gehen wir beide das geringere Risiko ein


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

mochti01 schrieb:


> Also, nach langem überlegen siehts bei mir jetzt so aus.
> 
> Entweder Single mit den 3 Lüftern oder Stechen



Wie wäre es, wenn du auf meine PN antwortest?


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du auf meine PN antwortest?



Weißt du jetzt welche Leistung das NT hat?


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Nein. Ihr kämpft auch um die 2 Radiatoren. Verstehe nicht was du mit dem NT willst?!


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du auf meine PN antwortest?



Oha, entschuldige. Total vergessen.


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Okay morgen um 6 geht klar 
So um 9 müsste ich dann aber wieder weg... wenn du mehr als 3Std willst, müssten wir etwas früher anfangen.


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Naja mich interessierts halt, denn ich würde ggf dieses zum Benchen benutzen.

Aber ich finde eig Dual Radi + 1 Lüffi gegen Single + 2 Lüffis fair


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Warum war der Thread ne Zeit lang geclosed?


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

war er nicht, nur der Wettbewerbsthread war und ist closed!


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Hier ist und war nix geclosed... der Wettbewerbsthread ist geschlossen, was auch richtig ist, da der Einsendeschluss vorbei ist.


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

mochti01 schrieb:


> Oha, entschuldige. Total vergessen.



Kein Ding  Wir kommen sonst nur nicht weiter. Muss mir eben überlegen welchen Benchmark ich für euch nehme. Sollte fair für beide Seiten sein.




theLamer schrieb:


> Okay morgen um 6 geht klar
> So um 9 müsste ich dann aber wieder weg... wenn du mehr als 3Std willst, müssten wir etwas früher anfangen.



Maximal 2h. Eher weniger.


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Okay dann ist das kein Problem 
Wird bestimmt ne spannende Sache


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]*

Hä?
Also ich hab gestern Abend (so kurz vor Mitternacht)auf letze Beitäge anzeigen gecklickt und hab dann gesehendas der Thread closed war.

Das Zitat unter mir war der letzte gepostete Post.



multimolti schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Spaß eine Frage... wo bekommt man denn LN2 fürs Extreme-OC her?


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Ja eh! Das war der Wettbewerbsthread und die letzten 2 Comments dort drinnen wurden auch gelöscht Das war eben der von Multimoti


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2010)

Ja der ist auch immer noch cloded, aber das hier ist der Diskussionsthread... schon vergessen?


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Ja eh! Das war der Wettbewerbsthread und die letzten 2 Comments dort drinnen wurden auch gelöscht Das war eben der von Multimoti



Die wurden nicht gelöscht sondern hier her verschoben! Genauso die Frage zum LN2. Habe ich vor ein paar Seiten auch beantwortet.


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Achso...  *beschämtimbodenversink*


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Kein Ding  Wir kommen sonst nur nicht weiter. Muss mir eben überlegen welchen Benchmark ich für euch nehme. Sollte fair für beide Seiten sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wann ca.? Auch 18 Uhr?


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

ups nicht gesehen! sry 

was ist nun mochti? Stechen?


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Sieht wohl so aus, wenn du auf den einen Lüfter bestehst ^^

Gib dir n Ruck, ich will nicht nochmal XP neu aufsetzen


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

So nach längerem Überlegen nehm ich doch nur den Radi 

kannst die Lüffis gerne haben. Obwohls nicht fair ist (vom preislichen her wäre Single + 2 und dual + 1 gerade gleichauf). Ich wollte den einen nur zum Benchen verwenden. Nun gut 

Hach ich werde mich trotzdem weitere engagieren fürs HWBot Team! 

Was glaubt ihr wieso ich ne Session mache? Mich hats wirklich doll infiziert


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Auch gut  Weniger Arbeit für micht. Dann gibts nur ein Stechen für Lamer und Bill


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Super, mein HTPC freut sich  

Dafür kannste den dual sicher besser verkaufen als den ollen single ^^


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

naja, hätte schon gern nen Lüffi gehabt.

Denn meine NB braucht bei der nächsten Session auch kühle Luft!

lg


----------



## onkel-bill (15. März 2010)

Joa, da freu ich mich schon drauf...

Der Preis ist Nebensache!  Hier gehts um die Ehre! 

Ich bin gespannt, was Ihr Euch da ausbrütet.


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Wenn du willst pack ich dir nen ADDA in nen Luftpolsterumschlag und schick ihn dir. Fürs benchen ist silent eh nicht so dolle ^^


----------



## McZonk (15. März 2010)

*@Lower und Mochti:* Wenn ihr Euch noch nicht einig seid, bitte ich Euch  die Verteilung der Preise oder ein eventuelles Stechen bitte per PN  auszuhandeln und nicht hier im Thread. So verliert der Thread über  Seiten seine Übersichtlichkeit.


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

Gut McZonk kannst die Comments gerne löschen schreib ihm jetzt PN.

lg


----------



## mochti01 (15. März 2010)

Wir sind uns schon einig, wollte ihm nur noch anbieten einen Lüfter zum benchen zu spendieren, aber ich geht jetzt mal zur PN über.


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

also Roman, falls es in absehbarer Zeit eine Fortsetzung gibt, würde ich meine Silentwings als Preis spenden, ich hab keine Verwendung für sie und ich benche des benchens willen.


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Ich wäre auch bereit was zu spenden, leider habe ich (glaube ich) nichts, was hier von Wert sein könnte  Tonnenweise alte Hardware, aber die ist wohl zu alt als dass man damit noch was anfangen könnte... und die Boards waren alle so billig, dass man damit nich mal OC kann -.-


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

So, in ner Stunde geht's los  bin grad noch mal meine Benchbetriebssysteme richtig einstellen


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

das Stechen ?


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Richtig


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

cool, gibts nen Thread wo man das verfolgen kann, wie wird es aussehen ?


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Roman schickt onkel-bill und mir um 18 Uhr ne PN, wo die Wettkampfbedingungen drinstehen. Wir werden unter Zeitdruck benchen... welcher Benchmark und wieviel Zeit wissen wir erst dann 

Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück "theLamer"...


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Ja ich dir natürlich auch... 
Glück braucht man da echt, weil man nicht ewig die besten Settings suchen kann, sondern schnell einen RUN braucht... normalerweise hat man in einer Bench-Session ja dutzende Abstürze...


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

@Roman bitte mach doch eine Kopie dieses Schreibens hier im Thread öffentlich, ja ?


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

ich wünsch euch beiden viel Glück und vor allem Spaß


----------



## speddy411 (16. März 2010)

Man das wird ja spannend....Da freu ich mich doch schonmal drauf


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

noch 2 Mins dann gehts los


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Hoffentlich haben wir nicht allzu wenig Zeit... 
Naja, jetzt heißt es abwarten. Roman ist ja noch gar nicht on


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

postet ihr sonst die Bedingungen hier im Fred bevor ihr loslegt ?


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Und werdet ihr schon Zwischenergebnisse hochladen? Oder läd jeder erst am Ende seinen Kram hoch und dann wird entschieden, wer gewinnt, ohne dass man sich am Gegner orientieren kann und weiß, dass man noch etwas höher muss?


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Wir haben dazu (voraussichtlich) gar keine Zeit...


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

hehe, naja erstmal viel Glück euch beiden !!!


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

Ich denke, der zeitliche Rahmen läßt das nicht zu...

Mal schauen...

Aber falls Roman die Bedingungen nicht sowieso hier öffendlich macht, werd ich sie posten...

@ Prof.: THX


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

Benchmark: SuperPi 8M

Limitierung: Fixed Clock CPU @ maximal 3000.99 MHz

Abgabe: 20:00 Uhr

Have Phun


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Maaan, ihr habt doch sicher beide nen Laptop mit Webcam rumgammeln, oder? Ich will teilhaben^^


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

oh, Roman 3 GHz das ist ja ne Beleidigung für die Prozessoren^^, 4 hättens schon sein können.
Naja egal, klingt auf jedenfall gut ! mal sehen ob ich so nebenbei mitbenche und meine Ergebnisse vergleiche^^.


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

Bei so wenig Takt kommen Tweaks aber viel besser zur Geltung


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> oh, Roman 3 GHz das ist ja ne Beleidigung für die Prozessoren^^, 4 hättens schon sein können.
> Naja egal, klingt auf jedenfall gut ! mal sehen ob ich so nebenbei mitbenche und meine Ergebnisse vergleiche^^.



sign, aber der bessere Tweaker gewinnt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. März 2010)

Yeah, solche Benchmark-Duelle sollten wir eigentlich regelmäßig veranstalten.


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

war auch net zu 100 % ernst gemeint^^.
Unbedingt, ich hab Lower zu nem SPI Duell rausgefordert, aber er wollte net -_-
So nen Duell zwischen den Top Overclockerin im team ist doch hamma, aber wir sollten nen Weg zur übertragung e.g. Webcam finden


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Yeah, solche Benchmark-Duelle sollten wir eigentlich regelmäßig veranstalten.



Das schreit doch nach einer Idee für den nächsten Wettbewerb *gg*


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Yeah, solche Benchmark-Duelle sollten wir eigentlich regelmäßig veranstalten.


ja echt ! 



> Bei so wenig Takt kommen Tweaks aber viel besser zur Geltung


genau 

es ist spannend 



der8auer schrieb:


> Das schreit doch nach einer Idee für den  nächsten Wettbewerb *gg*


jaaaa


----------



## mochti01 (16. März 2010)

3Ghz, ich seh den RAM bei CL4 am grillen


----------



## speddy411 (16. März 2010)

Nur kann man mit 8M beim Bot leider nichts erreichen. Was natürlich nicht heißt das es langweilig wäre.

@theLamer & Onkel-bill: Haut rein


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Was haben die Beiden eigentlich für Systeme? i7 920? Und welchen RAM?

Und Achtung Noobfrage, was sind Tweaks?^^


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Nur kann man mit 8M beim Bot leider nichts erreichen. Was natürlich nicht heißt das es langweilig wäre.
> 
> @theLamer & Onkel-bill: Haut rein



Abwechslung macht das Leben interessant (oder so ähnlich)




multimolti schrieb:


> Was haben die Beiden eigentlich für Systeme? i7 920? Und welchen RAM?
> 
> Und Achtung Noobfrage, was sind Tweaks?^^



Beide haben einen i7 und den gleichen RAM. Daher war 2D naheliegend.

edit: Tweaks sind Tricks um das System schneller zu machen ohne den Takt zu verändern. z.B. Prozesse im Hintergrund beenden usw.


----------



## zcei (16. März 2010)

Tweaks sind dafür da bei festem Takt doch noch nen paar Sekündchen rauszuhandeln.

Ohne dass man den Takt ändert.


Noch ne Idee für nächsten Wetttbewerb: Ne Art "Bench-WM" wo man in A, B, C, D Teams anfängt und dann in diesem Baum nach oben geht


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

2 Runs, 2 Abstürze


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Good luck - bei mir gehts


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Beide haben einen i7 und den gleichen RAM. Daher war 2D naheliegend.


Macht Sinn, welchen RAM?



der8auer schrieb:


> edit: Tweaks sind Tricks um das System schneller zu machen ohne den Takt zu verändern. z.B. Prozesse im Hintergrund beenden usw.


Hmm, was kann man dann z.B. an einem frisch installierten XP viel Tweaken? Okay, nen paar Dienste können gekickt werden, aber mehr fällt mir da jetzt nicht ein 
Und kannst du mir mal einen ungefähren Schätzwert geben, wie lange die beiden brauchen werden? Also für SuperPI?


----------



## speddy411 (16. März 2010)

Bei Superpi gibts recht viele Tweaks, die die beiden auch kennen die ich hier jedoch lieber erst nach Ablauf poste 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Mein Uncore macht mich wahnsinnig.... Vorhin ging der Takt doch noch...


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Bei Superpi gibts recht viele Tweaks, die die beiden auch kennen die ich hier jedoch lieber erst nach Ablauf poste
> 
> Gruß Speddy411



Okay, das interessiert mich jetzt mal... ich werds mit meinem gammligen AMD auch mal versuchen, da ich grade eh nix zu  tun hab (AC2 *hust* kann keine Missionen )


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

habe schon mal n ergebnis...


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

Dann postet doch mal was um einen Richtwert zu haben


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

also, ich hab eben nen Run gemacht und kam auf 2min 21sec und nen paar zerquetschte.
Vielleicht so als Richtwert.


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

besser als ich...


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

wohoo 
Wenn ich besser bin als ihr beide, krieg ich dann die Rams ?^^


----------



## zcei (16. März 2010)

Frink natzt sie alle 

Oooh man^^...das ist zuuu geil


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

Seht ihr, sogar nen 1mann Fanclub hab ich, hehe^^


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

noch mal 2 Abstürze....


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Vorbei hab ne bessere Zeit ... Wenig besser


----------



## zcei (16. März 2010)

Oh das ist mies 

Viel Glück euch beiden noch!

P.S.: Friiiiiiiink *kreisch*


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

21 seh ich nicht...


----------



## zcei (16. März 2010)

meinste sekunden?

Die musste aber mal schaffen. Toi toi toi


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Maaan, ich dachte mit Underclocking waere das einfacher... aber auch hier kackt der dauernd ab  Hatte bestimmt schon 10 Freezes, jetzt mussten mal die RAM-Timings dran glauben.

Und von 2 Minuten werde ich noch lange traeumen, ueber 4:30 waere ich schon gluecklich  Drecks-AMD hier^^

Hat noch jemand anderes nen AMD und hat Bock auf einen kleinen Wettkampf?

Aber verratet mir bitte echt mal:
Warum freezt das dauernd mit 14x214? Hatte es schon mit 17.5x220 stabil fuer SuperPI laufen, und jetzt soll 14x214 nicht gehen? Das versteh ich echt nicht -.-
Okay, die RAM-Frequenz wird hoeher, aber dafuer bin ich von meinen stabilen 7-6-6-18 bei 200 schon auf 8-7-7-20 bei 214 gegangen.


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

Nicht jeder Multi funktioniert gleich gut


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

hm, manche kombis laufn einfach net richtig. Einfach ne andere probieren.
Langsam ärgere ich mich, dass ich meinen Run nicht validiert hab^^.


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

ich komm immer wieder nur auf ne sehr hohe 2:23


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

mit welchen Settings ?


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Noch 8 Minuten, Maedels


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

die letzten 4, langsam solltet ihr Scores uploaden und die Katze ausm Sack lassen !
Wir platzen fast vor Spannung !


----------



## 3V!L (16. März 2010)

1:55  
@4GHz ​


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

siehste gleich, ich krieg nix gebacken....

gefühlte 20 Abstürze....


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Okay hier mein Score: 
*2min : 20s : 937ms *


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

aach verdammt, aber ich war nahe dran^^.
Cooler Score, denke mal damit hastes so wie bill hier flucht.


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Abwarten... @ Frink: Poste doch mal deine 2:21:xxx


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

bill, es ist 8 !!!! Trauste dich net ?
Sachma, wenn ich mir deinen Run so angucke muss ich echt Glück gehabt haben, nach 4 Versuchen ohne BSOD hate ich eine Zeit ~21,5 . naja, seis drum, ich hätte gerne auch ein Stechen^^


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

komm ich nicht drann


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

ich denke mal, damit hätten wir einen Sieger !!!
Meinen Glückwunsch theLamer !


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch "theLamer"...

der bessere hat gewonnen...


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Danke...

Naja, großes THX an onkel-bill  muss ich sagen, denn er hat sich auf das Stechen eingelassen. Er hätte ja auch den RAM nehmen können, hab ich ja angeboten...


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

Kein Problem... es war sehr spannend...

ich frag mich nur, wo ich 3 sek liegen gelassen habe.

200 x 15 hab ich natürlich auch probiert, lief sogar etwas schlechter...


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

Glückwunsch TheLamer!

Ich werde noch mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit onkel Bill reden müssen geht ja so nicht! ....



Aber schönes Stechen


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

also theLamer, wenn du den Ram net willst werden werden wir ihn sicherlich net liegen lassen....
ich bräuchte nen Ersatz für meine 1333er Krücken^^.


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Kein Problem... es war sehr spannend...
> ich frag mich nur, wo ich 3 sek liegen gelassen habe.
> 200 x 15 hab ich natürlich auch probiert, lief sogar etwas schlechter...


Das find ich auch irgendwie komisch... selbst Professor Frink hatte ja nen 21er RUN und wahrscheinlich haben wir mehr getweakt (denke ich mal)

Nicht dein Tag heute? War dein OS das gleiche wie beim Wettbewerb? Ich habe heute nochmal neu aufgesetzt. Wobei das eig. keinen Unterschied machen sollte...


----------



## 3V!L (16. März 2010)

Auch von mir alles gute an TheLamer


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Gratuliere!!!


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

also zur Info, ich hab mein BenchOS (WinXP SP2) genommen, war noch komplett auf SPI getweakt. Hatte 150x20, 1050 MHz Ramtakt und Latenzen glaub ich 7-8-8-20.
Diese Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr.


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

ich hab eigendlich alles genauso gemacht wie beim Wettbewerb...

ich kam zu keiner Zeit tiefer, als das, was ich hier gepostet habe...

na ja, so ist´s eben...

DANKE nochmal an ROMAN für diesen tollen Wettbewerb!


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

@ Professor Frink: Na dann poste doch mal den Screenshot
@ All: Bin erstmal off, komme später nochmal online. Bis dann


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

das ist ja das Problem, Ich habs net validiert, weil ich dachte es wäre unterirdisch schlecht 
und  ich wollte mit Zcei und Lower weiter unsere Benchsession planen.
Schade eigentlich^^


----------



## Hollywood (16. März 2010)

Will dann doch auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, auch wenn ich selber nicht teilgenommen habe! 
Als erstes ein großes Lob an die Organisation des Wettbewerbs! 
Gute Arbeit Bauer!
Auch möchte mich im Sinne des Teams bei allen bedanken, die mitgemacht haben! 
Habt euch echt reingefuchst und schöne Ergebnisse erreicht! 
Das Team ist in den Wochen des Wettbewerbs ganz schön gewachsen, was uns natürlich in Zukunft sehr helfen kann!
Danke an alle die mitgemacht haben und auch weiter für das Team benchen wollen! 

Gratulation an alle! Besonders aber natürlich an "thelamer"! Sauber! 

Also Jungs, keep pushin'! 

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> DANKE nochmal an ROMAN für diesen tollen Wettbewerb!



Bitte 


Auch von mir Gratulation an theLamer aber natürlich auch an alle anderen Gewinner. Werde sie im laufe des Abends noch anschreiben.


----------



## DasRegal (16. März 2010)

Hey. Glückwunsch @ TheLamer
Mich würden die echten QPI-Links interessieren.
CPU-Z macht da ja immer einen Auslesefehler.
Falls die angaben richtig sind warum waren ca. 4000 nicht zu schaffen?


----------



## speddy411 (16. März 2010)

thelamer lebe hoch 

Spaß beiseite, guter Score denn du da hingelegt hast 

@multimolti: Wenn du ein AMD-Battle willst bin ich dabei. Aber sags nicht Alriin, der macht uns sonst fertig 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Ich mach euch maximal mit dem Sockel A fertig. *g*


----------



## Lippokratis (16. März 2010)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an the Lamer und die anderen Gewinner und ein dickes Danke an Roman für den Wettbewerb.


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

@speddy411 und Alriin:
Hab auch noch von zcei ne PM bekommen für nen kleines AMD-Battle, nur so zum Spaß, wärt ihr dabei? Dann würde ich mal nen extra Thread dafür aufmachen, wollen hier ja nicht alles vollspammen.


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Nicht, dass ihr jetzt enttäuscht seid oder mich für nen Feigling haltet, ich hab heute mit AMD abgeschlossen und fange mit der Vorbereitung für den 980XE (_erstmal das Gulftown-BIOS-Update für mein Revolution installieren und dann den 950 benchen_) an.
Stephan ist mein Zeuge!


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

muhaha, wir haben ihn zum intelglauben konvertiert !!!!!


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Schade... speddy411, falls du noch Lust hast, hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/93994-amd-superpi-8m-wettbewerb.html#post1637779


----------



## onkel-bill (16. März 2010)

mal eben ne Runde Bier ausgeb


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> muhaha, wir haben ihn zum intelglauben konvertiert !!!!!



Na sicher net... ich benutze die blauen Dinger nur um Punkte zu holen. Meine Liebe gehört alleine den grünen coldbug-freien Göttern. Nur damit das klar ist!


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

Mir ist leider ein Fehler unterlaufen. Habe ein Ergebnis von Robär übersehen was im Nachhinein die Liste nochmal etwas ändert. Werde einfach einen 12. Preis hinzufügen dann sollte es trotzdem für jeden passen 



Platzierung|Punkte|Nickname|Preis
1|29|theLamer|RAM Kit
2|29|onkel-bill|XFX 5670
3|24,5|3V!L|der8auer Pot
4|23,5|True Monkey|LA Wasserkühler

5|21,5|Lower|Phobya Dual Radiator + Lüfter
6|21,5|mochti01|Phobya Single Radiator + Lüfter
7|21|DasRegal|IKONIK Gehäuse/Netzteil
8|20|Blechdesigner|Thermolab Baram
9+10|17|Professor Frink|PCGH BeQuiet Lüfter
9+10|17|Robär|PCGH BeQuiet Lüfter
11|16|dontkn0wme|PCGH BeQuiet Lüfter

12|15|fA!nT|Phobya Lüfter


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

Oo, ich will mich mit Robär prügeln !!!!
Für die Ehre.






Alternativ würde auch ein Stechen gehen^^


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Ich will ein Stechen sehen  
jetzt seid ihr mal dran


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

ich will auch ein Stechen haben  . Robär, melde dich !


----------



## Klutten (16. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an all die glücklichen Gewinner und ein megagroßes Kompliment an den 8auer, der dieses fette Event aufgezogen hat.


----------



## Robär (16. März 2010)

Also nochmal an der Stelle, Roman, echt kein Problem. Fehler passieren jedem und auf einen Preis kann ich auch verzichten. Mir gings nur nur um den Spaß 

@ Professor Frink

Können wir gerne machen


----------



## Semih91 (16. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle hier


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Von mir auch an alle Gewinner einen herzlichen Glückwunsch  - und danke für die Glückwünsche mit denen ihr mich überschüttet  
Echt hammer, was hier zustande gekommen ist. Ich kenne kein Captain, dass sich vergleichsweise so stark für seine Member engagiert wie der8auer.  - das kann man gar nicht oft genug betonen.



Hollywood schrieb:


> Also Jungs, keep pushin'!


Das ist das wichtiste! Jetzt seid ihr ja alle für HWBOT motiviert und sammelt fleißig Punkte, wie es aussieht. Lower z.B. ist ja schon vorgeprescht und plant seine Session. 
So wollen wir das sehen. Ich muss bis Ende April Abitur machen, danach wird gebencht bis der Doktor kommt.

Gruß


----------



## DasRegal (16. März 2010)

^^Ich werde versuchen mit einer gtx 480 +Vmod   (ich hoffe jemand hier im Forum kann einen erstellen x]) ein paar Punkte ab zu greifen.
Hoffe 27.3 ist es soweit. Ich bleibe auf jedenfall im Team : )
MFG


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2010)

Vmod ist kein Problem.
Mach einfach hochauflösende Fotos von deiner Graka, falls du noch nicht weißt, welcher Chip für die Spannungsregulation zuständig ist.

Man muss dann einfach den Widerstand des FB-Pins zur Masse (stromloser Zustand) messen und einen Spindeltrimmer anlöten, dessen max. Widerstand das 20-30x beträgt. Die Spannung lässt sich immer an entsprechenden Kondensatoren messen.

Für deine Karte gibt's aber sicher Anleitungen im Netz. Trotzdem helfen wir gerne


----------



## fA!nT (16. März 2010)

Sehr nett das du einen 12ten Preis raussuchen willst bauer 

(bin ma gespannt was der trostpreis ist  )

und natürlich GW an die anderen Gewinner


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an all die glücklichen Gewinner und ein megagroßes Kompliment an den 8auer, der dieses fette Event aufgezogen hat.



Danke  Bin froh, dass so viele mitgemacht haben. Dir ebenfalls danke für den gesponsorten Kühler 




Robär schrieb:


> Also nochmal an der Stelle, Roman, echt kein Problem. Fehler passieren jedem und auf einen Preis kann ich auch verzichten. Mir gings nur nur um den Spaß
> 
> @ Professor Frink
> 
> Können wir gerne machen



Okay  Hast auf jeden Fall etwas gut bei mir. Falls du mal einen Pot brauchen solltest... 




theLamer schrieb:


> Von mir auch an alle Gewinner einen herzlichen Glückwunsch  - und danke für die Glückwünsche mit denen ihr mich überschüttet
> Echt hammer, was hier zustande gekommen ist. Ich kenne kein Captain, dass sich vergleichsweise so stark für seine Member engagiert wie der8auer.  - das kann man gar nicht oft genug betonen.
> 
> 
> ...



... und ich kann nicht oft genug "Danke" sagen  Freut mich wirklich, dass es so gut bei euch angekommen ist. Ich habe noch viele weiter Ideen um unser Team in Zukunft weiter voran zu treiben  Hoffe ihr seid dann weiterhin so gut dabei 





Lippokratis schrieb:


> Auch von mir Glückwunsch an the Lamer und die anderen Gewinner und ein dickes Danke an Roman für den Wettbewerb.



Bitte


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Na sicher net... ich benutze die blauen Dinger nur um Punkte zu holen. *Meine Liebe gehört alleine den grünen coldbug-freien Göttern*. Nur damit das klar ist!


Wenn das deine Frau liest, hat du kein Problem mehr mit Coldbugs sondern mit Überhitzung - und zwar von deiner Frau


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Sie weiß wie ich es meine.


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2010)

Na dann ist ja gut


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Ausserdem hab ICH zuhause die Hosen an! Nicht so wie ihr Pantoffelhelden...


----------



## Professor Frink (17. März 2010)

hm, ich will ein Stechen mit Robär -_-
Stell ich mir funny vor


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. März 2010)

Würd auch gern beim Wettbewerb mitmachen aber mit einer HD 5970 gehts schlecht <.<


----------



## Professor Frink (17. März 2010)

1. ist der Wettbewerb vorbei.
2. hättest du doch einen kern deaktivieren können ?


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. März 2010)

huch jo verpasst xD hmmm jo hätte man tun können aber ist ja jetzt auch egal


----------



## Robär (17. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> hm, ich will ein Stechen mit Robär -_-
> Stell ich mir funny vor



Wer entscheidet denn da was wir benchen?


----------



## Professor Frink (17. März 2010)

Roman, wie beim letzten Stechen auch


----------



## Ü50 (17. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ausserdem hab ICH zuhause die Hosen an! Nicht so wie ihr Pantoffelhelden...


So liebe ich das(mit den Hosen)
Jedoch auch Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Professor Frink (18. März 2010)

also 8auer^^.
wärste bereit das Stechen zwischen mir und Robär zu organisieren ?


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2010)

Kann ich machen. Dazu müsst ihr mir aber sagen Welche Hardware ihr zur Verfügung habt.


----------



## Professor Frink (18. März 2010)

da hättn wir auf meiner Seite: 
i7-920
GTX 275
6 GB DDR3 1333 Ram
bin ich immernoch stolz drauf (naja, bis auf die Rams )


----------



## Robär (18. März 2010)

Core i5 750 (noch nen Xeon X3450 liegen)
EVGA P55 FTW
Radeon HD5850
4GB G.Skill Perfect Storm DDR3 2133 CL8, 4GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 2000 CL8

Wenn es ganz traurig werden soll, hätte ich auch noch folgendes im Angebot 

AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE
ASRock N68PV-GS
onboard Geforce 7050
4GB G.Skill DDR2 1100 CL5

pwnd


----------



## theLamer (18. März 2010)

Wäre ein ziemlich ungleicher Wettkampf, mit DDR3-1333 gegen DDR3-2133... wobei ich mich frage:
Frink, wie hast du damit einen 2:21:xxx 8M-Score hinbekommen? Das geht mit so einem Speicher gar nicht... oder meintest du mit "1050 MHz" 525 MHz? Auch damit ist es aber nicht hinzubekommen. 

Entweder, dein Takt war zu hoch, dein Speicher ist ein Übertaktungsmonster wie kein anderer oder onkel-bill und ich sind sehr schlecht im Tweaken, was ich aber mal ausschließe


----------



## Professor Frink (18. März 2010)

also, ich habe echt kp wie das passiert ist !!!
Mit Speicher 1050 meinte ich schon 2100 MHz Takt. Ich hatte gegen ende des HWBot Wettbewerbs diesen Takt mal zum booten gekriegt, bin aber net komplett durch den SPI gekommen.
Der war aber zufällig noch im OC Profil und da ich nur das Profil geladen hab, hab ich durch Zufall gemerkt, dass er 8M durchkriegt. 32M aber net.
Also, ist mir ein Rätsel ! Vllt. hatte ich wirklich Speedstep ausversehn aktiviert. Aber da ich es wirklich überhaupt net ernst genommen hab, kann ichs net beweisen. Ich würd sagen wir erklärn den Score einfach für nichtig.


----------



## Robär (18. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wäre ein ziemlich ungleicher Wettkampf, mit DDR3-1333 gegen DDR3-2133...



Allerdings hätte Professor Frink theoretisch einen Vorteil durch seinen Tripple Channel.

Also mir würde spontan nichts einfallen was man fair benchen könnte, ohne, dass einem auf einen Blick auffällt wer hier die besseren Karten hat.


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2010)

Mir leider auch nicht :/


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. März 2010)

01er nur mit cpu oc bis zu einem bestimmten takt. wäre jetzt so meine idee.

vielelicht noch pc mark? der eine mit nem i7 920 und er andere mit einer 5850. könnten sich ausgleichen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (18. März 2010)

PCMark ist aber quasi ein Festplatten-Benchmark...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. März 2010)

nicht unbedingt, mit ner gescheiten cpu/graka kann man da auch einiges rausholen


----------



## Lippokratis (18. März 2010)

ja aber eine gute festplatte bringt wesentlich mehr als zusätzliche kerne oder ne top grafikkarte. habe oft mit einen dual sockel 370 system gegen ein single sockel in 05 verloren, weil der andere einfach ne ssd dran gehangen hat.

wie sieht es mit sisoft aus? ist doch nicht so speicher abhänig oder irre ich mich da


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2010)

Nein aber extrem Architektur-abhängig... Sehr schwierig bei den verschiedenen CPUs.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. März 2010)

ich gehe ja auch von dem fall aus, dass beide "normale" festplatten haben. ohn raid o.Ä..

ich glaub sisoft profitiert genauso vom tri channel wie maxmem.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. März 2010)

dann muss eben eine mischung aus 2 benchmarks ran. jeweils einer für den i 920 (irgendein superpi) und einen für die 5850 3d03. und dann eben wer prozentual im vergleich mehr rausholt.



> Nein aber extrem Architektur-abhängig... Sehr schwierig bei den verschiedenen CPUs.


 sind die beiden prozessoren so unterschiedlich in der architektur? dachte wären nur um den ein speicherkanal beschnitten. der rest sieht auf dem papier ja recht ähnlich aus


----------



## onkel-bill (18. März 2010)

750er hat z.B. kein HT


----------



## Professor Frink (19. März 2010)

ok Leute, wie wärs damit ?
Wir nehmen einen oder zwei Benchmarks. Dann gucken wir uns im BOT den Rekord für unsere HW Konfig aus. Wer näher an den jeweiligen Rekord rankommt gewinnt. Ist zwar keine direkte COmpetition aber vollkommen fair.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2010)

Ihr könnt ja PiFast mit offenen Takt nehmen


----------



## Ü50 (19. März 2010)

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage an Euch.
Bei meinem ASUS Ram II EX 1366 habe ich die PCIE Frequency auf 110 gestellt. Jetzt habe ich mein ASUS PQ5 Pro Turbo 775 Sockel aufgebaut, und habe den PCIE Wert hiebei auch auf 110 gestellt. Resultat ist, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, mit PCIE 105 geht das noch. 
Frage ist, bringt es überhaupt etwas wenn ich den Wert verstelle, oder soll ich den auf 100 stehen lassen.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. März 2010)

Damit kann man meist das letzt pünktchen rausholen! Ob es lohnt ist von graka zu Graka unterschiedlich, dass muss man einfach testen!

Bei alten nvidia bringt es z.B richtig was!

MFG


----------



## onkel-bill (19. März 2010)

Also, soweit ich weiß, bringt es bei einer Sockel 1366er Architektur mehr OC-Potenzial, wenn der PCIe Takt erhöht wird...
Da ich aber nie auf nem P45 Chipsatz übertaktet habe, kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, wie es dort ausfällt...
Sinn macht es vor allem bei Grafikkarten, welche nicht sehr üppig mit VRam ausgestattet sind, oder die eine langsame, bzw. schmale Anbindung haben.
Hierbei werden nämlich Daten über den PCIe-Bus ausgelagert...

Wenn ich 3DMarks benche, erhöhe ich generell immer den PCIe-Takt.
_____________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Professor Frink (19. März 2010)

also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein erhöhter PCI Takt sich eher auf das OC Potenzial des Uncoreclock auswirkt. Grakamehrleistung hab ich kaum


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2010)

Genau... allerdings gehen irgendwann die SATA-Festplatten flöten (werden nicht mehr erkannt) - bei mir so ab 117-120 MHz PCIe...

Muss man abwägen, was besser ist: PCIe-Takt sehr hoch mit IDE-Festplatte oder eine SATA-Festplatte, dafür aber keinen so hohen PCIe-Takt. Was jetzt genau schneller ist, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, sollte auch nur wenig Unterschied sein.

24/7 läuft bei mir PCIe auch auf 110 MHz. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich für 200 MHz BCLK (-> fahre die CPU @ 200x19) dann weniger QPI Voltage benötige.


----------



## Ü50 (19. März 2010)

Danke, dann werde ich das bei jeder Karte einzel ausprobieren.


----------



## Professor Frink (19. März 2010)

erwarte aber keine Wunder. Mehr als ein  Tweak ist das in meinen Augen nicht


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> erwarte aber keine Wunder. Mehr als ein  Tweak ist das in meinen Augen nicht


Da hast du recht 
Also bei mir bringt das Übertakten auch keinen messbaren Leistungszuwachs. Nur etwas OC-Potential für den BCLK/Uncore und deutlich weniger benötige QPI-Voltage wie gesagt.


----------



## Professor Frink (19. März 2010)

also, 8auer, wenn dir nen vernünftiger Weg fürs Stechen eingefallen ist, würde ichs gerne heute Abend machen ! Mal sehn was Robär dazu sagt.


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2010)

Gerne, nur leider sind die Systeme so unterschiedlich... Eine faire Lösung gibts in meinen Augen nicht.


----------



## Professor Frink (19. März 2010)

aach Müll ! Naja, ich lass mich überraschen wenn wirs machen. Ist ja eh nur um die Ehre.
btw: Seht ihr ne Möglichkeit meine gute alte FX 5500 unter seven zum laufen zu kriegen ?


----------



## Robär (19. März 2010)

Eventuell mal mit ner modifizierten .inf probieren?


----------



## Professor Frink (19. März 2010)

naja, ich mach mich jetzt erstmal daran meinen alten celeron d zu reaktivieren, garnet so leicht bei defekten kühler^^


----------



## multimolti (19. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Muss man abwägen, was besser ist: PCIe-Takt sehr hoch mit IDE-Festplatte oder eine SATA-Festplatte, dafür aber keinen so hohen PCIe-Takt. Was jetzt genau schneller ist, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, sollte auch nur wenig Unterschied sein.



IDE, hoher PCIe und dazu RAM-Disk? Bei den meisten Benchmarks müsste das doch legal sein, oder?


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2010)

Klar wäre das legal, aber da brauchst du Nerven aus Stahl... denn der Inhalt der RAMDISK ist ja nach jedem Neustart gelöscht. Bencht du z.B. 3DMark 06 und er stürzt einmal ab, musst du es wieder neu installieren. Mit einem System das am Limit läuft.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei dir ist, aber wenn ich am Limit benche, läuft der 3DMark oft erst beim 10. Versuch durch... und unters Limit zu gehen, wäre quatsch, da der minimale Leistungszuwachs duch die RAMDISK durch den niedrigeren Takt mehr als aufgefressen wird.

Generell kannst du die RAMDISK eigentlich vergessen. Die bringt quasi nix.


----------



## Alriin (19. März 2010)

nen halbwegs stabilen Takt finden, OS aufsetzen und PCMark05 rennen lassen.


----------



## Professor Frink (19. März 2010)

hm, wenn du sie richtig einsetzt kann sie schon helfen. Beispielsweise wenn du ne langsame Benchplatte hast und die AUslagerungsdatei auf ne Ramdisk verlagerst.
btw: Ich hab nen alten Celeron D 335 mit 2,88 GHz eben zum laufn gekriegt^^.


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2010)

Führt diese Diskussion bitte im allgemeinen Diskussionsthread weiter. Hier nur Beiträge zum Wettbewerb.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...sse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-415.html


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> hm, wenn du sie richtig einsetzt kann sie schon helfen. Beispielsweise wenn du ne langsame Benchplatte hast und die AUslagerungsdatei auf ne Ramdisk verlagerst.


Ist das Vermutung oder Erfahrung? Ich hab ne ziemlich langsame IDE-HDD, die ich mal in Kombination mit RAMDISK getestet habe. Die Performanceunterschiede lagen in der Messtoleranz.

Hast du da genaue Werte? Und welchen Benchmark meinst du genau?


----------



## Lippokratis (19. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> nen halbwegs stabilen Takt finden, OS aufsetzen und PCMark05 rennen lassen.



vorsichtig bei sowas. software ramdisk sind verboten laut hwbot, nur iram ist erlaubt, nicht das du hier noch welche auf ideen bringst

war heute nicht noch irgendwas wegen Raid0 von dir zur erwarten


----------



## multimolti (19. März 2010)

Nur noch mal zur RAMDisk und dass die gelöscht ist nach nem Absturz: Kannst ja 3DMark erst mal so probieren, und wenns mit gewünschtem Takt auf normaler HDD durchläuft neustarten, auf die RAMDisk und dann noch mal... aber viel bringt die meistens echt nicht.
Bei SuperPI habe ich was gemerkt, weil der ja auch immer die Zwischenergebnisse speichert, bei MaxxMem oder wPrime aber nicht.


----------



## Alriin (20. März 2010)

@Lippo

Wusste ich nicht, sorry.

Ja, hatte Gestern aber einen Arzttermin und bin dann den restlichen Tag vor dem Fernseher geknotzt. Hoffentlich hab ich Morgen zeit.


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2010)

Das mit PCMark und RAMDISK hatte ich zum Glück schon im anderen Thread erwähnt... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1646124-post45.html


----------



## Professor Frink (20. März 2010)

hehe. Trotzdem ermutigt einen das die Regeln zu lesn^^. Das wär mir warscheinlich auch passiert. hab nochnie ernsthaft PCMark gebencht.


----------



## mochti01 (22. März 2010)

Schon jemand n Preis erhalten? ^^


----------



## der8auer (22. März 2010)

Adressen wurden verteilt. Habe heute von AT und PCGH die Versandbestätigungen bekommen. Sollte also nach und nach eintreffen


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2010)

Jap mein RAM geht auch morgen raus


----------



## mochti01 (22. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Adressen wurden verteilt. Habe heute von AT und PCGH die Versandbestätigungen bekommen. Sollte also nach und nach eintreffen



Cool, dann sollte mein Paket ja morgen oder übermorgen eintreffen. Freu mich schon


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2010)

So, kleines Update von mir:
Danke für den Preis!

So siehts jetzt in meinem 24/7 PC aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (24. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, kleines Update von mir:
> Danke für den Preis!
> 
> So siehts jetzt in meinem 24/7 PC aus
> ...



In deiner Signatur steht DDR3-2000, aber auf dem Screenshot seh ich nur DDR3-1333? Oder irre ich mich da?
Trotzdem, 12GB sind schon ne stolze Menge


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2010)

Ich hab die 12GB @ DDR3-1600 mit straffen Latenzen am Laufen. DDR3-2000 braucht halt 1,4 V QPI, damit der Uncorebereich der CPU 4 GHz mitmacht, was mir für 24/7 zu viel ist. Daher die DDR3-1600er-Variante.

Der Screenshot zeigt doch 802 MHz = DDR3-1604


----------



## multimolti (24. März 2010)

Ah okay. QPI Spannung ist aber nicht Speicher-Spannung, oder? Weil da sind 1.4V ja nicht so viel.


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2010)

Voltage für QPI = vTT = SPannung, die unter anderem den Uncore-Bereich der CPU versorgt (Cache + IMC -> integrated Memory Controller)

VDimm ist bei 1,65V eingestellt, VCore bei +0,1V - alles primestable. CPU PLL @ 1,8V, 1,05V auf dem X58
Kennst dich da wahrscheinlich nicht so gut aus, weil du ja kein 1366 hast, richtig 

Die DDR3-2000+ Option ist eigentlich fürs DICE-Benching gedacht, wenn QPI Voltage richtig hoch sein kann und der Uncore der CPU aufgrund der Kälte sehr viel Takt mitmacht. Zum Benchen sieht das Ding auch 1,5V QPI unter Luft, aber wie gesagt handelt es sich bei dem Screen um die 24/7-Settings

Hier mal ein OC-Test, denke mal die Riegel sind identisch - nur die einen sind für 6-7-6-18 bei DDR3-1600 spezifiziert, die anderen für 9-9-9-24 bei DDR3-2000. 24/7 ist mir die notwendige QPI-Voltage für DDR3-2000 aber wie gesagt zu hoch 
Geht aber trotzdem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (24. März 2010)

Danke! Und ja, Intel ist Neuland für mich, aber wenn mein Phenom irgendwann mal zu langsam für Spiele wird (das dauert aber noch, denke ich) werde ich mir wohl wieder einen Intel zulegen und das dann mal auskundschaften.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. März 2010)

so, meine Silentwings sind heute gekommen, ich freu mich !


----------



## mochti01 (26. März 2010)

Mein Paket von Aquatuning traf gestern auch ein. Danke nochmal an der8auer und die ganzen Sponsoren, wodurch ein solcher Wettbewerb erst ermöglicht wurde.


----------



## 3V!L (27. März 2010)

noch nix bekommen


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2010)

Der Pot geht auch erst am Montag auf die Reise  Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen :/


----------



## 8ykrid (27. März 2010)

hi, welchen setfsb taktgeber für fujitsu siemens MS-7034VP-A13 mitz chipset 780G?
Da könnten ne paar pkte rausspringen


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2010)

Solche Fragen bitte hier rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...sse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-426.html


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. März 2010)

Mein Kühler ist heute eingetrudelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hätte nicht gedacht das der BARAM so breit ist)


----------



## 3V!L (27. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Der Pot geht auch erst am Montag auf die Reise  Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen :/



das könnte natürlich der Grund sein, warum er noch nicht da ist


----------



## 3V!L (30. März 2010)

Pot ist gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal kompliment an dich Roman, sehr gute Arbeit, Respekt 

Wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste was ich damit machen soll


----------



## Icke&Er (30. März 2010)

3V!L schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste was ich damit machen soll


 
Wie jetzt? Das solln Scherz sein oder? 

Das lesen und einfach nachmachen 

MFG


----------



## 3V!L (30. März 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Das solln Scherz sein oder?
> 
> Das lesen und einfach nachmachen
> 
> MFG



Achso, dachte das wär zum Wasserkochen gedacht


----------



## Professor Frink (30. März 2010)

kannste auch dazu nehmen ^^.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2010)

Moin,
bin gerade dabei ein paar alte Pentium MMX zu benchen und habe hier erste Plätze in WPrime. Dummerweise bekomme ich aufgrund meiner PCi-Graka-limitierten Bildschirmauflösung von 1024x786 keine vernünftigen Screenshots hin, da ich bei 2 CPUs ja auch 2 CPU Fenster von Cpu-Z mit drauf haben muss . Der Platz reicht einfach net -.-'. Wie weit dürfen sich die Cpu-Z Fenster denn überlappen?


----------



## mAlkAv (26. April 2010)

Hi, poste mal lieber hier(richtiger Thread):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ebnisse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread.html


Zu deinem Problem, das hier ist auch nur 1024x768 und es passt alles rauf 
http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=343101&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg


----------



## Professor Frink (27. April 2010)

diesen fred hier könnte man eigentlich mal closen oder ?
Führt anscheinend mal zu verwechslungen mit dem normalen Hwbot Fred.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Mai 2010)

Nix closen,es geht wieder los.


----------



## Lower (29. Mai 2010)

was wie wo? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nix closen,es geht wieder los.




Das allerdings in einem neuen Diskussionsthread  

@ Lower: Ein Blick in die PCGH 7/2010 auf Seite 20 sollte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Mai 2010)

Der Link geht aber noch hier hin.


----------



## speddy411 (29. Mai 2010)

Äh kommt die nicht erst am 2.6 ?

Ich kauf mir auch immer jede Ausgabe aber die 07 habe ich logischerweise noch nicht...Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären ?

//EDIT//

Ich weiß ABO kommt früher aber das hab ich nich.


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2010)

Ja weil es das neue Thema öffentlich noch nicht gibt. Wird sich noch ändern.

@ speddy: Abonnementen bekommen die Zeitung immer ein paar Tage früher.


----------



## Lower (29. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch ein Abo, aber nach Österreich dauert es immer etwas länger


----------



## multimolti (29. Mai 2010)

Sorry, ich habe die Print nicht, was wird das denn für ein Wettbewerb? Sehe bisher keinen Thread, weder Diskussion noch den Wettbewerb selber.


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2010)

Das steht auch nicht in der Print  Auf die genauen Details müsst ihr warten bis der Wettbewerb öffentlich ist.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2010)

der Thread wird sicherlich bald kommen, bis dahin müssen wir eben noch warten


----------



## multimolti (29. Mai 2010)

Ach so, ich dachte das hat schon begonnen. Naja, ich freue mich  (obwohl ich mit dem blöden AMD wahrscheinlich eh keine Chance habe )


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Mai 2010)

Doch,hast du.
Noch ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## McZonk (29. Mai 2010)

*hust* bald ists soweit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Mai 2010)

bitte irgendwas, wo ich auch mal was reißen kann^^ 3dmark 01 wäre net schlecht...

Ich finds cool, dass sich jetzt die Moderation so gut ums HWBot Team kümmert!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Freakezoit (29. Mai 2010)

Hui fein fein 
Wieder mal was schönes


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2010)

@ Eiswolf: Keine Sorgen. Ist für jeden etwas dabei


----------



## Lower (29. Mai 2010)

Schickes Logo McZonk, das von der EOS gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Hast wohl ein Händchen dafür .

Ich freue mich auch auf den Contest. Diesmal jst es wohl ziemlich ausgeglichen, egal ob AMD oder Intel 

Das warten wird wohl bald ein Ende haben


----------



## zcei (29. Mai 2010)

Jep und auch mit alter HW wird man was reißen können.

Da fällt mir ein, was ich hier noch so alles rumstehen habe


----------

